# new stuff in streatham



## hektik (Jan 8, 2010)

I haven't been down to streatham station in a while, having changed my route into work to streatham hill, and coming home from work has been a bit of a lottery for the past month or so because of late nights/snow. but things are afoot: there is a new morrisons opening right next door to the train station (which has been an empty shop since I have been here) - does anyone know if it is already open/when it is opening? 

Also walked past this: http://www.hideawaylive.co.uk/ which looks like it could be pretty cool. Has anyone been?


----------



## se5 (Jan 8, 2010)

hektik said:


> there is a new morrisons opening right next door to the train station (which has been an empty shop since I have been here) - does anyone know if it is already open/when it is opening?



Is the Morrisons going to open on the site of the former Safeways?

Edited to add: Ah yes it is 

Doing a bit of googling I see http://www.highson.net/2009/09/safeway-streatham-re-opens.html - there is also a twitter post that i found saying it will open on 25 Jan but cant find details on the actual Morrisons website.


----------



## noriise (Jan 8, 2010)

hideaway looks interesting - thanks for posting


----------



## g force (Jan 8, 2010)

Morrisons is a welcome addition can pop in from the station to pick up bits and pieces....they opened it up due to the Tescos delay...god knows why they didn't do it anyway.


----------



## pesh (Jan 8, 2010)

not exactly an addition... it was a Morrisons for a while after they bought out Safeways. then it got closed and soon after became a psy-trance rave venue, which was nice.


----------



## hektik (Jan 8, 2010)

g force said:


> Morrisons is a welcome addition can pop in from the station to pick up bits and pieces....they opened it up due to the Tescos delay...god knows why they didn't do it anyway.



yep, that's exactly what I thought as well. It looked like a prime location for a supermarket, for convenience if nothing else.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 8, 2010)

g force said:


> Morrisons is a welcome addition can pop in from the station to pick up bits and pieces....they opened it up due to the Tescos delay...god knows why they didn't do it anyway.



Yeah, handy for me to - I've often wondered why the old safeways has been shiut up for so many years when its in a prime spot. Even if they do go ahead with it (and afaik they only have initial planning permission) it will be a few years before Tescos opens.


----------



## noriise (Jan 8, 2010)

pesh said:


> not exactly an addition... it was a Morrisons for a while after they bought out Safeways. then it got closed and soon after became a psy-trance rave venue, which was nice.



lol - i missed out! seems opposite to how I know the area!


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 8, 2010)

cool..has it got a car parK?


----------



## hektik (Jan 8, 2010)

it does have a car park...or at least a sign that says "car park, next left" on the sign outside. 

It is also definitely opening on 25th January, at 9pm. Can you tell that i did a bit more investigating on my way home tonight?

NB: I am dispondent about what my life has turned out like -time was i spent my friday getting dribbling adn unresponsive. i now spend it standing at the windows of a newly-opening supermarket. how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## se5 (Jan 9, 2010)

pesh said:


> not exactly an addition... it was a Morrisons for a while after they bought out Safeways. then it got closed and soon after became a psy-trance rave venue, which was nice.



Thats what I thought as well - I think Morrisons got rid of a lot of shops like this one and the one in Camberwell as well because they thought they were too small, they have now had a change of heart and so are now going for smaller town centre sites probably helped by the fall in the cost of the land in the intervening few years


----------



## pesh (Jan 9, 2010)

noriise said:


> lol - i missed out! seems opposite to how I know the area!


it was a good one, but the mega bowl parties were better


----------



## Cowley (Jan 12, 2010)

Belushi said:


> Yeah, handy for me to - I've often wondered why the old safeways has been shiut up for so many years when its in a prime spot. Even if they do go ahead with it *  (and afaik they only have initial planning permission) it will be a few years before Tescos opens. *



If it ever does open. This Streatham Hub development is suppose to be a Tesco, new housing, new ice rink (to replace the current one) & new leisure centre.

AFAIK, aren't Tesco trying to wriggle their way out of paying for some of the works due on this project. 

Basically, Tesco & Lambeth Council are blaming each other for the lack of progress....nothing has moved forward for years.


----------



## Cowley (Jun 17, 2010)

I hear Foxtons is opening up in September on the old Jack Stamps site on the High Road. 

Deary me, whatever next? Starbucks?


----------



## g force (Jun 17, 2010)

Eh?!? Lord it's the beginning of the end. I thought Foxton's were financially buggered? Mind you even they would be an improvement on Jack Stamps


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 17, 2010)

I remember a club there called The Studio. Back in the late 80s. We'd pop in for a pint in the Tudor Tavern and then to the club. It was well rubbish


----------



## Cowley (Jun 17, 2010)

g force said:


> Eh?!? Lord it's the beginning of the end. I thought Foxton's were financially buggered? Mind you even they would be an improvement on Jack Stamps





I thought they were financially buggered too, obviously they see potential in our little cherished corner of Lambeth. 

P.S. I agree re: improvement on Jack Stamps.


----------



## hektik (Jun 17, 2010)

foxtons in streatham? blimey! 

To be fair, they already had properties in streatham, which were dealt with from their balham branch, i think. We certainly had a foxtons rep show us around when we were looking to buy in streatham...although all of their sales patter was how close and convenient streatham was for brixton/clapham/blahm/dulwich.


----------



## g force (Jun 17, 2010)

Shame it should have been "Streatham has none of those middle class media twunts you'll find in balham, clapham and dulwich...it is also severely lacking in annoying Saffers and Aussies."


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2010)

Can confirm that Jack Stamps is indeed going to be yet another estate agents.  I asked the builders when I was passing today.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 13, 2010)

That new Foxton's really is a shoddily bad piece of shop-fitting masquerading as "modern architecture"


----------



## Cowley (Sep 1, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> That new Foxton's really is a shoddily bad piece of shop-fitting masquerading as "modern architecture"


 
It certainly looks out of place on Streatham High Road. 

Edited to add: I hear Cafe Nero is opening up in the old Clarkes site which IIRC is next door to Sainsburys Local.


----------



## hektik (Sep 2, 2010)

Cowley said:


> Edited to add: I hear Cafe Nero is opening up in the old Clarkes site which IIRC is next door to Sainsburys Local.



yep, had read somethign about that on the streatham pulse website a couple of days ago. Have also been into that new polish deli, krantzens (sp?) which is next door to kwik fit..the loaf of bread I got was pretty tasty, and they've got a few interesting bits in there. would definately recommend having a little look around.


----------



## Cowley (Sep 2, 2010)

hektik said:


> yep, had read somethign about that on the streatham pulse website a couple of days ago. Have also been into that new polish deli, krantzens (sp?) which is next door to kwik fit..the loaf of bread I got was pretty tasty, and they've got a few interesting bits in there. would definately recommend having a little look around.


 
Yeah that Streatham Pulse website is always a good read. Oh and I agree re: Krantzens, I did briefly pop in a few weeks back, didn't buy anything but will go back soon to get some stuff.


----------



## pk (Sep 3, 2010)

Is this thread about drugs? It must be some kind of coded message...  What is this "stuff" of which you speak?


----------



## g force (Sep 3, 2010)

No it's tasty Polish snacks and estate agents.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 4, 2010)

BTW The newest of the spate of Streatham Polish delis *Kredens* is very good - great bread to take away and I enjoyed cheesecake and some damn fine coffee inside.


----------



## hektik (Sep 8, 2010)

pk said:


> Is this thread about drugs? It must be some kind of coded message...  What is this "stuff" of which you speak?



new 'anything'. we are so bereft of any diversions in streatham that a new shop opening, a man falling over, or a load of new items on the cat-welfare bric-a-brac stall on a saturday is cause for celebration. and mention on this thread.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> That new Foxton's really is a shoddily bad piece of shop-fitting masquerading as "modern architecture"



Went past the Foxton's today.  Jesus, it's so poncey.  They even have a bar in the front with a coffee machine and a fridge selling bottles of something (the only one I recognised was coke)



Cowley said:


> Edited to add: I hear Cafe Nero is opening up in the old Clarkes site which IIRC is next door to Sainsburys Local.


 
I went looking for Clarkes last week and was most perturbed to discover a coffee shop there.  I had to have a wander to make sure I wasn't imagining Clarkes used to be there.  Was most pissed off.

I also noticed a few new chicken shops.  As if there's not enough up there already.  Oh, and MacDonald's is now Kenfucky


----------



## Selassie (Nov 30, 2010)

The new Deli with no name, the one opposite Streatham Hill Station seems to be doing a roaring trade.

I've been in there a few times myself and they have a nice selection of the usual Deli type fare. Prices are good too.


----------



## hektik (Apr 7, 2011)

manor arms pub has been gastropubbed! whatever next...


----------



## plurker (Apr 8, 2011)

hektik said:


> whatever next...



Chili Chutney, which has now shut, has a sign on the door saying "Your M&S store will be opeing soon" - that's what next 


Manor Arms is very good btw, though a touch pricey...and so doesn't beat the Ferrers for Streatham's #1 pub.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 8, 2011)

plurker said:


> doesn't beat the Ferrers for Streatham's #1 pub.


 
Seconded - its the only pub in Streatham I really like.


----------



## hektik (Apr 8, 2011)

plurker said:


> Chili Chutney, which has now shut, has a sign on the door saying "Your M&S store will be opeing soon" - that's what next



blimey o reilly (and blimey charlie as well!!!)



plurker said:


> Manor Arms is very good btw, though a touch pricey...and so doesn't beat the Ferrers for Streatham's #1 pub.



didn't even know about the ferrers: gonna have me a look see later this week! cheers!


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 8, 2011)

plurker said:


> Chili Chutney, which has now shut, has a sign on the door saying "Your M&S store will be opeing soon" - that's what next









Sadly it was a wind-up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2011)

plurker said:


> Chili Chutney, which has now shut, has a sign on the door saying "Your M&S store will be opeing soon" - that's what next



.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2011)

> A new shopping and residential development also has the market booming with potential. “There is extensive remodelling at Streatham Hill Station in readiness for a new development,” Wiehe says. “The development should be ready before the 2012 Olympics and will include stores like Marks & Spencer’s Simply Food, Primark and Streatham’s first Starbucks.”


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


 
That was from the same "Estate agent bollocks" article that included the classic:

“Some of the most popular ones include the Perfect Blend in Streatham Hill and 19, a* brassiere *on Streatham High Road.”


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> That was from the same "Estate agent bollocks" article that included the classic:
> 
> “Some of the most popular ones include the Perfect Blend in Streatham Hill and 19, a* brassiere *on Streatham High Road.”


 

Oh


----------



## g force (Apr 11, 2011)

Perfect Blend may be popular but it ain't "good". Lovely coffee, pretty crap food and terrible service.

M&S have looked into opening a store on the High Road (friend works in marketing team there) but not sure it got much further than that. Might have been part of the new development of the Megabowl site


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 11, 2011)

cherry and berry near streatham hill station is ace - ice cream agogo


----------



## plurker (Apr 11, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> Sadly it was a wind-up.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Damnnit, fooled! :facepalm:
> Not that I'd shop there anyway...I see on twitter regular mention of Earl Grey & Rose, some hidden-away coffee and cupcake type place, but no idea where it is, or whether it's good...


----------



## Cowley (Apr 11, 2011)

hektik said:


> manor arms pub has been gastropubbed! whatever next...


 
Went there a few weeks back with Mrs Cowley & my daughter.

It's been done out very nicely but is ridiculously expensive. Too expensive IMHO.

Food was OK, standard Gastro fare....certainly nothing special and certainly no better than Earl Ferrers which I see has been mentioned on this thread.

I enquired about Sunday Lunch, £15 a head, pretty pricey if you ask me


----------



## Cowley (Apr 11, 2011)

plurker said:


> Damnnit, fooled!
> Not that I'd shop there anyway...I see on twitter regular mention of Earl Grey & Rose, some hidden-away coffee and cupcake type place, but no idea where it is, or whether it's good...


 
Leigham Court Road next to SLP building.  Been there once, not for Cupcakes but for a Bacon Sarnie, only realised it was Earl Grey & Rose when I overheard a couple on the table next to me talking about the amazing Cupcakes etc.  To be fair, the Cupcakes did look nice.  Food was nice, and it's a welcome change to have a slightly "left of centre" cafe in Streatham...though it did feel a bit too Cath Kidston to me.


----------



## plurker (Jan 27, 2012)

^^ cowley, have been there now and agree over-priced but nice tucker and too twee...props for them giving it a go mind, and it was packed on Sat...

Just bumping this one up anyway - there's a couple of new things worth a mention.

'I love Coffee' on the high road near WHS/Sainsbury local - nice people running it, good coffee, and nice to have another alternative to Cafe Nero, but they haven't got the hang of soyamilk in coffees, so mine curdled!

Another, only just opened, is a new bakery, Crumbs, opposite Streatham Station/Morrisons. Good bread, and the cakes *look* nice but haven't tried.

Also the Hideaway has been refurbing a unit in front of the Hideaway itself if you know what I mean, again almost opp Morrisons. Opening next week, Thursday. This will be a cafe in the daytime, with a booze license and wine-bar inside by Chix & Buck - who've done pop-up bars on the high road before. (declaration of interest - I know Chix - but this isn't designed as an advert, more a knowledge-share...)


----------



## girasol (Jan 27, 2012)

Rio Juice Bar is new and nice  (Leigham Avenue)

You can buy cheese bread mix in there and bottles of Guarana Antartica.  And have some fresh juice.


----------



## discplayer (Jan 31, 2012)

plurker said:


> 'I love Coffee' on the high road near WHS/Sainsbury local - nice people running it, good coffee, and nice to have another alternative to Cafe Nero, but they haven't got the hang of soyamilk in coffees, so mine curdled!



Another vote for I Love Coffee.

Kredens opposite it is good too.

Not so new, but pizza and ice cream from Bocca's good.

Balfe's Bikes from Kennington are opening in Streatham.


----------



## plurker (Jan 31, 2012)

discplayer said:


> Balfe's Bikes from Kennington are opening in Streatham.



Oh, that's interesting, do you know where/when? I've run out of other local bike shops to trust...


----------



## discplayer (Jan 31, 2012)

plurker said:


> Oh, that's interesting, do you know where/when? I've run out of other local bike shops to trust...



Sadly not - I saw it on their website when checking their opening times the other week. Just looked again but no more info.

I've only used De Ver a couple of times but have found them good so far. A friend had good service from Apex on Clapham High St.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2012)

i don't know if it's new or if it's been there forever, but has anyone been to the kennedy's fish n chip shop? it looks well tasty.

and the fishmongers a few doors down looks good too. 3 bream or sea bass for £10! anyone been to that too?


----------



## plurker (Jan 31, 2012)

discplayer said:


> Sadly not - I saw it on their website when checking their opening times the other week. Just looked again but no more info. I've only used De Ver a couple of times but have found them good so far. A friend had good service from Apex on Clapham High St.


cheers, I'll drop in to Kennington, find some deets out and report back at some point.  Apex I know are good, De Ver seem repeatedly unable to fix my brakes properly! As did Brixton Cycles.



Orang Utan said:


> i don't know if it's new or if it's been there forever, but has anyone been to the kennedy's fish n chip shop? it looks well tasty.


Kennedy's is bloody lovely. Again though, it ain't cheap but if you're happy paing £8ish for a fish supper you cant go wrong! Haven't fished at t'other place though...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't know if it's new or if it's been there forever, but has anyone been to the kennedy's fish n chip shop? it looks well tasty.
> 
> and the fishmongers a few doors down looks good too. 3 bream or sea bass for £10! anyone been to that too?


 
Kennedy's has been there for ages and is very popular and much cheaper than Olley's


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Kennedy's has been there for ages and is very popular and much cheaper than Olley's


i was quite disappointed with Olley's, esp at the price. Their chips are shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2012)

plurker said:


> cheers, I'll drop in to Kennington, find some deets out and report back at some point. Apex I know are good, De Ver seem repeatedly unable to fix my brakes properly! As did Brixton Cycles.
> 
> Kennedy's is bloody lovely. Again though, it ain't cheap but if you're happy paing £8ish for a fish supper you cant go wrong! Haven't fished at t'other place though...


it's not much dearer than elsewhere IME. they do other stuff too, they have a charcoal grill


----------



## Belushi (Jan 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't know if it's new or if it's been there forever, but has anyone been to the kennedy's fish n chip shop? it looks well tasty.



#it's been there for years and its as good as it looks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i was quite disappointed with Olley's, esp at the price. Their chips are shit.



They've gone way downhill compared to a couple of decades ago, and their cheap lunchtime cod and chips was very poor last time I was there.  Fish was the size of a couple of fishfingers.  Was very disappointed


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2012)

in leeds you can get 5 small pieces of battered haddock and chips in a bap for £3


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> in leeds you can get 5 small pieces of battered haddock and chips in a bap for £3



You see, you're so much better off living up there.  It's obviously much cheaper to feed yourself


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You see, you're so much better off living up there. It's obviously much cheaper to feed yourself


that's the ONLY good thing about it, but let's face it, even £3 is a lot to splash out on a meal if you're on the rock n roll


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> that's the ONLY good thing about it, but let's face it, even £3 is a lot to splash out on a meal if you're on the rock n roll



Very true.  It's a luxury.  Maybe you should aim to become an MP.  Think of all that lovely subsidised food you could buy for £3


----------



## plurker (Jan 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> in leeds you can get 5 small pieces of battered haddock and chips in a bap for £3


Bap? I thought you had 'barms' up there...


----------



## discplayer (Jan 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> and the fishmongers a few doors down looks good too. 3 bream or sea bass for £10! anyone been to that too?



The fishmonger is good. A little pricey if buying one fish but good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2012)

plurker said:


> Bap? I thought you had 'barms' up there...


i think that's in lancashite - oops, typo, i'll leave it in


----------



## plurker (Jan 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> oops, typo


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't know if it's new or if it's been there forever, but has anyone been to the kennedy's fish n chip shop? it looks well tasty.
> 
> and the fishmongers a few doors down looks good too. 3 bream or sea bass for £10! anyone been to that too?



Yes, it's expensive, but huge portions.  So large that I couldn't finish my fish and chips, which as I'm a greedy glutton very rarely happens. It's good enough to justify the long queue snaking out of it on a Friday night...

----------
On a different note. As a new Streatham resident, I'm really liking that bakers at the north end of the high street, way past Streatham Hill station.  Large Iranian flatbreads (so good that my nephew has informed us that every time we visit we *have* to bring some) for 80p a loaf.

I also like the halal butchers/deli near St Leonard's church.  Their merguez are excellent, and very good value.

what other food places should I be checking (I've been to the cup cake place, cup cakes nice, but it's  expensive)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> On a different note. As a new Streatham resident, I really like that bakers at the north end of the high street, way past Streatham Hill station.



That's better


----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2012)

Spotted a new(ish?) bakery opposite Streatham station - is it any good?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Spotted a new(ish?) bakery opposite Streatham station - is it any good?


 
See post 45


----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> See post 45


Right, thanks for that. Used to buy bread once a week at the Turkish bakery - until it got a bit too oniony at the times of day when I could get there. *adds yeast to the list*

BTW welcome back.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Right, thanks for that. Used to buy bread once a week at the Turkish bakery - until it got a bit too oniony at the times of day when I could get there. *adds yeast to the list*
> 
> BTW welcome back.



As nobody's tried the place, you'll have to be the guinea pig and report back

Oh, how nice of someone to notice I haven't been here 

Nobody else did.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 11, 2012)

oh whilst it's not new, I've discovered that there is a branch of Whitechapel's finest Lahore Kebab House, at the bottom of Streatham high road.  Which may well cause death by lamb chop for me.


----------



## plurker (Mar 12, 2012)

Seeing this thread up top I thought it'd be someone lauding the new Pratts & Payne pub on the high road.  Opened last week, run by Antic pubs. A nod to the past in the name, after Pratts (dept store) and (Cynthia) Payne...

A welcome additions to Streatham - this actually feels like a 'local' in the way we've been missing (Leigham Arms & Ferrer excepted).  Great selection of beers (7 iirc) including Jaipur (at £3.20), couple of Adnams and Harvey's ales, Doom Bar.  A 'Devon Cloudy' cider on tap and Fruli strawberry beer.

Decor is a mixture of vintage pieces, tbales and chairs with some comfy and sofas, too often this is done wrong but they seem to have got it right. Friendly staff, kitchen is "opening soon", but pork pies on offer currently (am veggie so can't report back!) - all in all 8/10 - I've been back twice since it opened, which is more than I can say for the Manor Arms...


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 12, 2012)

Popped into Pratts & Payne for a nosy on Saturday.  Very nice on the whole - though the furniture does leave something to be desired.  There's a lot of space, but due to the variety of furnishings there aren't actually that many seating areas - we ended up sitting (the two of us) on armchairs separated by a dessert trolley.  Not that conducive to quiet conversation!  Beer garden not open yet, but if I remember correctly - this was rather large in the past, so looking forward to utilising it this summer.  Will be nice be able to sup a nice pint of ale outside in Streatham, and not be in the Leigham!  I can confirm that the Jaipur IPA is indeed a very good pint.  Didn't spot the cloudy cider... Next time.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 12, 2012)

walked past there on a Sunday.. looked very respectable, especially compared to the pub next door. 

But was much more distracted by the jumbly sale in the pub over the road.  Has anyone been to the music or comedy nights there?


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 12, 2012)

dogmatique said:


> Popped into Pratts & Payne for a nosy on Saturday. Very nice on the whole - though the furniture does leave something to be desired. There's a lot of space, but due to the variety of furnishings there aren't actually that many seating areas - we ended up sitting (the two of us) on armchairs separated by a dessert trolley. Not that conducive to quiet conversation! Beer garden not open yet, but if I remember correctly - this was rather large in the past, so looking forward to utilising it this summer. Will be nice be able to sup a nice pint of ale outside in Streatham, and not be in the Leigham! I can confirm that the Jaipur IPA is indeed a very good pint. Didn't spot the cloudy cider... Next time.


 
I don't remember the fomer Goose having a beer garden? Surely it backs straight onto the yard of Streatham Police Station. The Holland Tringham (Wetherspoons) next door does have a decent garden - best (or the only good?) thing about that pub.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 13, 2012)

You know you could well be right - my memory isn't what it used to be.  Mind you, I did ask the manager if they had a garden and he said yes...  I just assumed it wasn't open yet as there is no visible way of getting to it if there was one.


----------



## plurker (Mar 13, 2012)

Pratts&payne def does have a garden (according to the person serving me) - I asked specifically to find out as I'd never been into it under its previous incarnation...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

plurker said:


> Pratts&payne def does have a garden (according to the person serving me) - I asked specifically to find out as I'd never been into it under its previous incarnation...


 
Well I went to go in it today to have a rest and check it out.  Doesn't open 'til 4.00pm.

Now, are they trying to keep out the older punters so it doesn't turn in a Holland and Tringham?  What are their prices like?  If they actually opened the same time as H&T, would they have the same custom as them or are they much pricer?

Went into the Holland & Tringham today (for the first time).  Despite a wheelchair lift, it's not exactly elderly or disabled friendly having the bar down those steps.  Wonder why the bar isn't on the upper level?

Also noticed that new Jazz Bar.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 15, 2012)

Maybe its time we had the long talked about Streatham drinks.


----------



## plurker (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What are their prices like?


Pint of Jaipur is £3.20 (iirc). Which, although reasonable imho, is a lot more than the Tringham (Wetherspoon) £1.99 for a John Smith etc...

Hideaway Jazz bar is nice actually, their Sunday roasts are (apparently) good - I've not eaten there but friend has - the owner is veggie so good nutroast


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

plurker said:


> Pint of Jaipur is £3.20 (iirc). Which, although reasonable imho, is a lot more than the Tringham (Wetherspoon) £1.99 for a John Smith etc...
> 
> Hideaway Jazz bar is nice actually, their Sunday roasts are (apparently) good - I've not eaten there but friend has - the owner is veggie so good nutroast


 
Is it really called the Hideaway Jazz Bar?  Never noticed the Hideaway bit.

How the fuck can it be Hideaway with that orange frontage?  Or is there more at the back that's hidden away?


----------



## plurker (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How the fuck can it be Hideaway with that orange frontage? Or is there more at the back that's hidden away?


There's a 300 pax Jazz club behind - well hidden 
http://www.hideawaylive.co.uk/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

plurker said:


> There's a 300 pax Jazz club behind - well hidden
> http://www.hideawaylive.co.uk/


 
aaaah  

What's happening to the pub next door, more yuppy flats?


----------



## plurker (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's happening to the pub next door, more yuppy flats?


No idea I'm afraid. 3rd floor appears occupied (squatted praps?) but although scaff is up I don't see much activity going on...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Wasn't that Jazz Bar something else before and used to have trouble or was that somewhere else near the pub?


----------



## Dan U (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wasn't that Jazz Bar something else before and used to have trouble or was that somewhere else near the pub?



Was a snooker hall iirc


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Dan U said:


> Was a snooker hall iirc


 
One less place for the youth to go to eh?


----------



## plurker (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wasn't that Jazz Bar something else before and used to have trouble or was that somewhere else near the pub?


As Dan says, was a snooker hall.  The front (where Hideaway Cafe - fronting onto High Road is), was a dodgy club called Ice Blue/ Icicles (or summat similar) which has its licence removed afaik after some incidents.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

plurker said:


> As Dan says, was a snooker hall. The front (where Hideaway Cafe - fronting onto High Road is), was a dodgy club called Ice Blue/ Icicles (or summat similar) which has its licence removed afaik after some incidents.


 

Yep, that's the one.  Had a fair bit of trouble up there from what I heard


----------



## discplayer (Mar 19, 2012)

The jazz club's supposed to be good for those in to such things. They do comedy too. Hope to get along soon.

Also, in Streatham news, the Chilli & Chutney site on the High Parade is going to be a Lebanese restaurant, apparently.

Sadly no update on Balfe's bikes of Kennington's plans for a Streatham branch.


----------



## plurker (Mar 19, 2012)

discplayer said:


> Sadly no update on Balfe's bikes of Kennington's plans for a Streatham branch.


"April sometime" apparently, though the chap in Balfe's Kennington I spoke to last wk didn't know where in Streatham it was other than "up Streatham Hill end somewhere"


----------



## Cowley (Mar 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Kennedy's has been there for ages and is very popular and much cheaper than Olley's


 
Yep, It's as good/if not better than Olley's IMHO.


----------



## Cowley (Mar 20, 2012)

dogmatique said:


> Popped into Pratts & Payne for a nosy on Saturday. Very nice on the whole - though the furniture does leave something to be desired. There's a lot of space, but due to the variety of furnishings there aren't actually that many seating areas - we ended up sitting (the two of us) on armchairs separated by a dessert trolley. Not that conducive to quiet conversation! Beer garden not open yet, but if I remember correctly - this was rather large in the past, so looking forward to utilising it this summer. Will be nice be able to sup a nice pint of ale outside in Streatham, and not be in the Leigham! I can confirm that the Jaipur IPA is indeed a very good pint. Didn't spot the cloudy cider... Next time.


 
I'm assuming that they will be re-arranging the furniture once they start serving food as there didn't appear to be too many 'dining' style tables there when I popped in a week ago on a Saturday.

I think it's good that Streatham has a place like this, there's nothing really that similar, possibly the Earl Ferrers but Pratts & Payne has a far superior selection of Beers & Ales on Draught IMHO.  One thing that I did notice was it doesn't seem to be that kid friendly, yeah OK it's a Pub...but still...plenty of us folks with kids like to have a pint on a Sunday afternoon from time to time.

I'll definitely go back though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it really called the Hideaway Jazz Bar? Never noticed the Hideaway bit.
> 
> How the fuck can it be Hideaway with that orange frontage? Or is there more at the back that's hidden away?


 
There's also a comedy club.. went there on a groupon deal.. it was fun!


----------



## Cowley (May 17, 2012)

girasol said:


> Rio Juice Bar is new and nice  (Leigham Avenue)
> 
> You can buy cheese bread mix in there and bottles of Guarana Antartica. And have some fresh juice.


 
Just bumping this one.

I've always wondered what the opening hours are at that Rio Juice Bar? It's always shut when I walk past. It looks quite an interesting place, will definitely check it out next time I see it open.


----------



## Belushi (May 17, 2012)

The Railway next to Streatham Common station has been taken over recently, decent food and they seem to have a lot of ideas.


----------



## girasol (May 18, 2012)

Cowley said:


> Just bumping this one.
> 
> I've always wondered what the opening hours are at that Rio Juice Bar? It's always shut when I walk past. It looks quite an interesting place, will definitely check it out next time I see it open.


 
Yeah, it's been shut lately, no idea what the opening hours are...


----------



## discplayer (May 18, 2012)

plurker said:


> "April sometime" apparently, though the chap in Balfe's Kennington I spoke to last wk didn't know where in Streatham it was other than "up Streatham Hill end somewhere"


 
I asked again the other day. It'll be in the furniture shop on the corner by Pukka, opposite Megabowl. The furniture shop's only just closed and the place needs a lot of work.

Also, the Lebanese restaurant, Beyrouth, in the Chilli & Chutney slot on the High Parade looks almost ready. A few doors along a pawn brokers is being fitted out.


----------



## lang rabbie (May 18, 2012)

discplayer said:


> I asked again the other day. It'll be in the furniture shop on the corner by Pukka, opposite Megabowl. The furniture shop's only just closed and the place needs a lot of work.


 
So that is what's happening to Chris Baron's place!



discplayer said:


> Also, the Lebanese restaurant, Beyrouth, in the Chilli & Chutney slot on the High Parade looks almost ready. A few doors along a pawn brokers is being fitted out.


 
Beyrouth's website apparently goes live this weekend  - don't know if that is also opening day for the restaurant!


----------



## Cowley (May 27, 2012)

Has anybody been to the new convenience store on the High Road? It's a few doors down from the Cinema & Art Shops opposite Sainsburys Local.  Unfortunately I can't remember the name of the shop, but it has a small fruit & veg bit outside and in the shop it sells everything from Fresh Pasta to Sweets. It also has a butchers at the back of the shop.  I popped in there on Saturday and bought some Watermelons, Peach Juice and Chicken.  The produce in this shop is absolutely fantastic, the best Watermelon I've ever tasted...it was so fresh!!!  Chicken was very nice too!

I think the place is run by Brazilians, I'll check next time I go in.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2012)

Cowley said:


> Has anybody been to the new convenience store on the High Road? It's a few doors down from the Cinema & Art Shops opposite Sainsburys Local. Unfortunately I can't remember the name of the shop, but it has a small fruit & veg bit outside and in the shop it sells everything from Fresh Pasta to Sweets. It also has a butchers at the back of the shop. I popped in there on Saturday and bought some Watermelons, Peach Juice and Chicken. The produce in this shop is absolutely fantastic, the best Watermelon I've ever tasted...it was so fresh!!! Chicken was very nice too!
> 
> I think the place is run by Brazilians, I'll check next time I go in.


 
No, noticed it last week or the week before and wondered wtf it suddenly appeared from and thinking it looked very fresh and clean and light

I think I probably assumed it was yet another Polish shop


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2012)

plurker said:
			
		

> Hideaway Jazz bar is nice actually, their Sunday roasts are (apparently) good - I've not eaten there but friend has - the owner is veggie so good nutroast



Popped in today for a quick drink and bite to eat. Was very nice actually. Little bit pricey but a decent enough place and tasty food. I had a Wells Banana Bread Beer to drink which was excellent


----------



## plurker (Jul 25, 2012)

Cowley said:


> I think the place is run by Brazilians, I'll check next time I go in.


It's owned by the same people who own Unikob Arts shop - they used to have 2 shops, both of which were mainly empty, and have now condensed into one and sub-let the other...


----------



## Erika Foster (Aug 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, noticed it last week or the week before and wondered wtf it suddenly appeared from and thinking it looked very fresh and clean and light
> 
> I think I probably assumed it was yet another Polish shop


 
It's a fantastic shop. I get all my fruit and veg there. much cheaper than sainsburys across the road. Also sell Lipton's Peach Ice Tea - which i struggle to find anywhere.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Aug 6, 2012)

It's actually a Turkish shop - mega friendly people and lovely cheap veg too!


----------



## NHR123 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm new to Streatham, attracted to the area bc of it's good transport links, value for money flats and high street.  

Highlights so far...

I heart coffee - finding decent flat whites in central London is hard enough so I was very pleasantly surprised to discover decent coffee here, admittedly the branding turned me off
Slurp - is not bad, huge portions
*Beyrouth* - went here tonight and it was fantastic...food is well seasoned, tastes damn good, well priced and they make their garlic and chilli sauce themselves!  Best place in Streatham so far hands down!
The Hamlet - pricey but not a bad place to chill out
Staff at SH station...they're cool but god they cop a lot of crap from people
Lowlights...

Odeon - is awful.  Old, dirty labrinth of a place that stinks.  Needs a decent refurb!
Perfect blend - the one in Clapham was crap too
Despite the great efforts of the street sweepers....the people who throw litter & spit in/around the high street - wtf its all the time!


----------



## g force (Sep 6, 2012)

Saw a bloke with a floppy fringe wearing loafers with no socks. It seems some hipsters are moving in - must be the coffee places


----------



## Cowley (Sep 10, 2012)

NHR123 said:


> I'm new to Streatham, attracted to the area bc of it's good transport links, value for money flats and high street.
> 
> Highlights so far...
> 
> ...


 
Yeah Beyrouth is very decent, been there a couple of times and love the place. Agree with what you say, food is very well seasoned and tastes very fresh. They obviously know what they are doing in there and are doing a good job of it too.

I'm a Streatham resident of just shy of 5 years, Streatham is a funny one for restaurants/cafes, plenty of choice but extremely variable in quality IMHO. If you are into your Italian I would recommend Boccas, traditional Italian home cooking, geared more towards the meat eater with a traditional taste. Don't be put off by the decor of the restaurant as it leaves a lot to be desired, but the food and service is good, not great, but still pretty decent. The Ice creams and Sorbets are top notch though.

Hungs on Sunnyhill Road is very very good, it's a Chinese style buffet, you won't taste a better Chinese outside of Chinatown IMHO and I'm not talking "gimmick" Chinese either.

For takeaway, try Kennedy's Fish & Chip Shop on Leigham Court Road a few doors up from KFH the estate agent, it's  a traditional Fish & Chip shop, real top quality stuff there, it's not cheap...but you get what you pay for.

For drinking, Pratt & Payne pub is great for Ales & Beers, has a very nice selection on draught & in bottles, it's pretty much in the middle of Streatham on the High Road a few doors down from KFC. Food in there isn't great IMHO, though it's OK.

The Earl & Ferrers is very decent too, kind of a mini version of Pratt & Payne's. It's on Ferrers Road, a residential road a few roads off the High Road behind the old ice skating rink.

Finally, not Streatham but still close is a fantastic Pakistani Restaurant called Lahore Kebab House in Norbury, awesome cuts of Meat, seasoned to perfection, also very good Vegetarian menu, it gets very busy and for good reason. Worth checking it out.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 11, 2012)

[A pedant writes]
However far south into the Norbury badlands it may seem to be, the Lahore Kebab House does have a Streatham High Road address - no 668 to be precise.  The building (the former Sussex Tavern) is the last address in the former County of London before you cross the Hermitage Bridge over the Norbury Brook tributary of the mighty River Graveney and fall off the edge of the map into the "here be dragons" territory of Croydon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2012)

I reckon it's still in Norbury cos it's on that stretch of road


----------



## plurker (Sep 21, 2012)

discplayer said:


> Sadly no update on Balfe's bikes of Kennington's plans for a Streatham branch.


 
Now scheduled to open mid-October, allegedly... http://www.balfesbikes.co.uk/bike-shop-in-streatham/


----------



## discplayer (Sep 21, 2012)

plurker said:


> Now scheduled to open mid-October, allegedly... http://www.balfesbikes.co.uk/bike-shop-in-streatham/


 
Thanks for that update. Yes, I too will believe it when I see it.

Two new cafés:
Boyce Da Roca, on High Rd, opp junction with Mt Ephraim Rd. All 'terribly lovely'/fancy, maybe what some would call cute. Seemed like it should be on the Pavement in Clapham. Had a decent coffee but probably too lovely/fancy/cute for me.
Illi - opp MegaBowl. Calls itself Lebanese meze and café.

Streatham Fruiterers seems to have closed. Been going there for years but not been as good as it was.


----------



## plurker (Sep 21, 2012)

discplayer said:


> Streatham Fruiterers seems to have closed. Been going there for years but not been as good as it was.


 
I speculate here, but it seems it was taken over by someone a few months ago, certainly the 2 ppl who used to run it, and had been for the 20 years or so I've lived in Streatham were no longer around.  Then it got emptier and shelves less-stacked and now, you're right, it appears to have gone for ever. That saddens me as, although over-priced, it was old-school Streatham.

Boyce de Roca sounds a bit too Balham for me...


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 22, 2012)

Streatham Fruiterers has moved around the corner into a smaller shop on Drewstead Road. Bradley's dad is now back running it, but looking a bit frailer.

The Lebanese place is *Ilili* in the premises previous occupied by "En-joy".

Boyce da Roca looks like it should be in "Brixton Village"


----------



## discplayer (Sep 28, 2012)

Balfe's update - signs being fitted this afternoon! Although there may be a delay with these... one says Balf'es!


----------



## Dr Nookie (Sep 29, 2012)

plurker said:


> Boyce de Roca sounds a bit too Balham for me...


 
You can't move for rolled up trousers and tin-tin hair in there. Everyone in there looks like a cabin boy! I shall make a point of pronouncing it 'Boycee da Rocker' in protest!

Ooh and while Streatham is undoubtedly getting all ponced up these days, I was heartened to see a tramp (to use old skool parlance) crashed out in the hedge outside Corner Field (by the bus garage) the other week, with his bare arse hanging out of his trousers and his arms wrapped lovingly round a toaster!

Atta boy!


----------



## g force (Oct 1, 2012)

There's a lot of rolled trouser/ray ban twats invading the area demanding high quality coffee and more places to 'chill out' etc. They can fuck off back to Balham.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 1, 2012)

g force said:


> There's a lot of rolled trouser/ray ban twats invading the area demanding high quality coffee and more places to 'chill out' etc. They can fuck off back to Balham.


 
It's more Clapham overspill as there are some decent flats/conversions available in Streatham fro about 100-200k less than similar in Clapham.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 1, 2012)

I like Boyce Da Roca as they are very friendly, plenty of room for baby buggies plus they have high chairs. Haven't tried the food (though it's got good reviews)

I presume any new cafe has to have yellow and red plastic seats, all day breakfast and a layer of grease over everything...


----------



## boohoo (Oct 1, 2012)

g force said:


> There's a lot of rolled trouser/ray ban twats invading the area demanding high quality coffee and more places to 'chill out' etc. They can fuck off back to Balham.


 
What Streatham needs is lots of cheap crap shops, halal butchers, hair care shops and nail bars  - keeping it real for the Urban masses!


----------



## g force (Oct 1, 2012)

Not at all - it could do with plenty of variety and more of it and it does have a fair bit of that already What it doesn't need is more generic high street fodder replacing the nail bars and hair care shops with a Starbucks, Pret et al.

Streatham's problem is what it has always been - the main road. It's just not the nicest of places to go out and about in. Part of me thinks they should knock the Megabowl parade down and put in a low-rise development, set further back from the road for outdoor seating space. The 'planned' development there still looks shite.


----------



## discplayer (Oct 1, 2012)

Balfe's is open.


----------



## g force (Oct 3, 2012)

Is it Balfe's now or is the Balf'es sign still up?


----------



## discplayer (Oct 3, 2012)

g force said:


> Is it Balfe's now or is the Balf'es sign still up?


 
Yesterday morning it depended whether you looked at the front or the side! Not been by since.


----------



## plurker (Dec 4, 2012)

Balfe's is good. Service for £60. But they don't take bikes in on a Sat - which you'd think would be the busiest day for them, so I'll continue to go to Apex.

in other SW16 news, Alex Reed (edit -Davies) (Streatham councillor)tweeting about a new Maplin opening up on SHR soon...not sure if that's progress or not...


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 4, 2012)

There is certainly a Twitter consensus that Streatham is getting a branch of Maplins, but there is no Streatham (or Lambeth) councillor called Alex Reed or Alex Reid


----------



## discplayer (Dec 4, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> There is certainly a Twitter consensus that Streatham is getting a branch of Maplins, but there is no Streatham (or Lambeth) councillor called Alex Reed or Alex Reid


 
Alex Davies?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2012)

boohoo said:


> What Streatham needs is lots of cheap crap shops, halal butchers, hair care shops and nail bars - keeping it real for the Urban masses!


 
What Streatham needs is a gentrification thread

*runs away*


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2012)

What do Maplins sell?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> There is certainly a Twitter consensus that Streatham is getting a branch of Maplins, but there is no Streatham (or Lambeth) councillor called Alex Reed or Alex Reid


 
Maybe they mean Steve Reed?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What do Maplins sell?


 
Electronics and stuff


----------



## plurker (Dec 5, 2012)

discplayer said:


> Alex Davies?


 
Ah yeah, that's the chap - my bad.  https://twitter.com/cllralexdavies


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 5, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> There is certainly a Twitter consensus that Streatham is getting a branch of Maplins,


 
Smart.
Streatham 1 Brixton 0.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What do Maplins sell?


More or less what Minnie said, but not just gadgets and extension sockets.  They do all the connectors, components, power packs, batteries... if you ever need to replace a part of something electrical they've probably got it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2012)

Like Tandy then?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Like Tandy then?


Better than Tandy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2012)

Having just got back from Streatham, I can confirm that there is indeed a Maplin shop opening next door to WH Smiths (where the crappy clothes shop was that turned into an everything under £5 crappy clothes shop).

Oh, and Taylors the pub is having a little market on Sunday where there'll be homemade knitted stuff, mince pies, fascinators and stuff


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Having just got back from Streatham, I can confirm that there is indeed a Maplin shop opening next door to WH Smiths


 
The Twitter consensus agrees with the real world. 

There's a first time for everything.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> The Twitter consensus agrees with the real world.
> 
> There's a first time for everything.


Halle-bleedin-lujah, that'll save me a few trips to Holborn.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Halle-bleedin-lujah, that'll save me a few trips to Holborn.


 
Why do you go to Holborn?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why do you go to Holborn?


Because the other most direct & near option for Maplin is Croydon, which I loathe.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Because the other option most direct & near option for Maplin is Croydon, which I loathe.


 
Understandable 

Can't you order online?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't you order online?


 
Yeah and wait for the post office to stick a card through your door?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> <snip>Can't you order online?


Yes, but preordering the stuff and then going in to get it only takes a couple of hours, instead of a couple of days.  Mind you, if I get sidetracked into the bookshops etc...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah and wait for the post office to stick a card through your door?


 
I've had a good year thus far with all my Christmas/Birthday shopping.  Have only had to pick up 1 item from Blenheim Gardens


----------



## Cowley (Dec 10, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> You can't move for rolled up trousers and tin-tin hair in there. Everyone in there looks like a cabin boy! I shall make a point of pronouncing it 'Boycee da Rocker' in protest!
> 
> Ooh and while Streatham is undoubtedly getting all ponced up these days, I was heartened to see a tramp (to use old skool parlance) crashed out in the hedge outside Corner Field (by the bus garage) the other week, with his bare arse hanging out of his trousers and his arms wrapped lovingly round a toaster!
> 
> Atta boy!


 
I think the gentrification/smartening up in Streatham is moving at a nice pace and IMHO a lot of the recent additions serve a purpose. Despite the fact that the high road is an eye sore there is actually a great selection of shops on it that IMHO appeal to a wide range of people. Streatham is a very handy place to live IMHO, especially for practical things such as Food, Health & Eductional Services.

I do agree that the "rolled up" trouser crew is appearing more and more on the High Street...especially since the addition of "Pratts and Paynes" and that "Boyce De whatever it's called" coffee shop. I do think we'll see more of these type places pop up as both appear to be doing very well from what I can see.

More than anything, I'd like the Library in Streatham sorted out, "refurbished" "smartened up", "maintained correctly" etc
The Cinema has also seen better days.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 10, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah and wait for the post office to stick a card through your door?


One of the few advantages of living with a more or less housebound person is that cards like that are almost never stuck through the door.


----------



## g force (Dec 10, 2012)

They need to sort the Caesers/Megabowl site out that entire strip is looking pretty nasty these days.


----------



## Cowley (Dec 10, 2012)

g force said:


> They need to sort the Caesers/Megabowl site out that entire strip is looking pretty nasty these days.


 
Yep, that stretch of the high road has an almost "wasteland", feel..suppose it keeps the look and feel of the area "real"


----------



## ringo (Dec 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've had a good year thus far with all my Christmas/Birthday shopping. Have only had to pick up 1 item from Blenheim Gardens


 
I had to pick up a parcel from the one at Prentis Road on Saturday now I'm nearer to that depot - 60 people in the queue when I got there, took 45 minutes  . I was OK in warm coat & a good book on the tablet, but most there were freezing their wotsits off.


----------



## plurker (Dec 10, 2012)

g force said:


> They need to sort the Caesers/Megabowl site out that entire strip is looking pretty nasty these days.


Last I heard was a rumour of a budget hotel. Why the fook we need a hotel in Streatham Hill though, is beyond me - not exactly on the tourist map...

There's a 'vintage/retro' shop called Xanadu now open opposite Streatham Station, next to the Hideaway Cafe. Not been open when I've been past, but vintage Santa Playboy in the window drew my eye   On Twitter they're @pinup401


----------



## plurker (Mar 8, 2013)

I hear good reports of Bravi Ragazzi pizza on Sunnyhill Road - very tasty by all accounts. I may venture there this weekend...

And, whilst not truly in the spirit of this thread in that it's way old, but new to me so I'm adding it   I can wholeheartedly recommend K&J Garages, also on Sunnyhill Rd.


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 8, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> Streatham Fruiterers has moved around the corner into a smaller shop on Drewstead Road. Bradley's dad is now back running it, but looking a bit frailer.


 
Correction - sign now up on the new little shop says "Streatha*m's* Fruiterer"


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Mar 13, 2013)

Illili, the Lebanese cafe, is fantastic. Great food, great prices, very friendly staff, no charge for BYO.
I have been 5 times since it opened.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 15, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Illili, the Lebanese cafe, is fantastic. Great food, great prices, very friendly staff, no charge for BYO.
> I have been 5 times since it opened.


 
We went on Mothering Sunday and really enjoyed it.  I would say that it did feel slightly amateurish in some ways whilst aiming to be quite a classy place but the staff were charming, we enjoyed the food and BYO is fab of course.  We'll definitely go back.


----------



## brix_kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

plurker said:


> There's a 300 pax Jazz club behind - well hidden
> http://www.hideawaylive.co.uk/


 
Anyone been to Hideaway recently? Any good?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 15, 2013)

brix_kitty said:


> Anyone been to Hideaway recently? Any good?


 
we went to a comedy night there and enjoyed it.. it's very sort of, shiny - felt quite grown up - but we would go back.  Haven't been to see any music though.


----------



## discplayer (Mar 18, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> we went to a comedy night there and enjoyed it.. it's very sort of, shiny - felt quite grown up - but we would go back. Haven't been to see any music though.


 
I've been for Sunday night music a few times. Good fun, decent food, wide range of drinks. The room used for music when I've been has been smaller and less shiny than the neighbouring room used for comedy but I don't know if they always use the same rooms for the same events.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 18, 2013)

discplayer said:


> I've been for Sunday night music a few times. Good fun, decent food, wide range of drinks. The room used for music when I've been has been smaller and less shiny than the neighbouring room used for comedy but I don't know if they always use the same rooms for the same events.


 
I think when we went the music was in the larger room - looked really good to be fair - but still rather grown up.  But then I tend to think of jazz as being rather grown up anyway.  I wouldn't mind going back for some blues or less jazzy jazz sometime.


----------



## Deano39666 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi all, new to hear!
The best restaurant by far in streatham has to be the Dorchester restaurant, next to the south london press building in leigham court road.  Open Tuesday to  Saturday  11.30 am till 2pm only. Owned by the same couple for 40 years, all English foods... But very very well cooked.  Mainly... Roasts. Beef lamb chicken   Liver and bacon fresh fried fish, amazing English deserts,  again all home made dishes... Apple crumble.  Jelly and ice cream  trifles spotted dick, apple fritters, cherry pies.. They only make about 10 fresh portions of everything, when its gone its gone.. Once tried your  be back!  It's a bit of a time warp, as in laid tables with cutlery, table clothes,  waitress has also been there for 25 years... My favourite restaurant in the world...  By the way,  there are only about 10 main meals and 6 sweets on the menus daily.... The owners get up and go to the market daily at 4 am for fresh meat and veg...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 25, 2013)

also very cheap!  ^^^

unfortunately not a place for vegetarians though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone notice Holland & Barrett has relocated into big new shop near to Greggs?

Yet another new mobile phone shop opening as well


----------



## plurker (Apr 2, 2013)

We did a 'battle of the Lebanese' over the extended weekend, primarily cause Ilili was booked out on Fri.
Priced almost identically, both BYO, and with a near-carbon copy menu between the two - it was a hard one to judge.

Verdict:
Ilili wins on: service, olives, bread, atmosphere, aubergine thingy
Beyrouth wins on: falafel, foul maadmass (so so good!), their fish, green lemonade

In a nutshell I'd say Beyrouth better for lunchtime as more cafe-style surrounding, but Ilili - better for evenings.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 2, 2013)

There's a Maplin in Streatham!


----------



## plurker (Apr 2, 2013)

^^
I've been there twice to buy TV leads, and went back twice to get refunds as the items were cheaper in Argos...It will be useful for LEDs for the car dash mind you, once it's warm enough to work outside!


----------



## Cowley (Apr 19, 2013)

plurker said:


> We did a 'battle of the Lebanese' over the extended weekend, primarily cause Ilili was booked out on Fri.
> Priced almost identically, both BYO, and with a near-carbon copy menu between the two - it was a hard one to judge.
> 
> Verdict:
> ...


 
I've been meaning to check out Ilili, I've been to Beyrouth a fair few times and I like it. The food and service is great, they are really good with kids too, I have two kids under 5.

Appearance wise, Ilili looks like more of a restaurant, a bit more grown up....I suppose that marries up with your verdict.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 19, 2013)

I have to say, I wasn't very impressed with Beyrouth but we went very soon after it opened - so maybe they've gotten better.  I also found it very echoey/loud in there due to the decor.  I preferred Ilili. 

We had takeaway from Troy (a mezze) and it was amazing actually.  Want to eat in there next.


----------



## Cowley (Apr 23, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I have to say, I wasn't very impressed with Beyrouth but we went very soon after it opened - so maybe they've gotten better. I also found it very echoey/loud in there due to the decor. I preferred Ilili.
> 
> We had takeaway from Troy (a mezze) and it was amazing actually. Want to eat in there next.


 
It's still echoey/loud, but we can't have it all can we.  

Yeah I have heard some very good reports about Troy, it's the place up on the Hill isn't it a few doors down from those hairdressers? Another one on my list to try.


----------



## g force (Apr 23, 2013)

I had a coffee in  Boyce Da Roca and it was bloomin lovely. And yes there was someone in there with a Macbook Pro (I believe it's in the licence agreement for coffee shops). Nice choice of drinks, lovely looking cakes - I'll be going back.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 23, 2013)

Kanda said:


> There's a Maplin in Streatham!


 
Was discussed on this very thread in December

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/new-stuff-in-streatham.240009/page-5#post-11766399


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 23, 2013)

Holland & Barrett have relocated to larger premises as well. Much brighter and bigger than the old pokey shop


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Holland & Barrett have relocated to larger premises as well. Much brighter and bigger than the old pokey shop


CUNTS


----------



## Greebo (Apr 23, 2013)

If any of you ever need to go into the Streatham Common branch of Sainsbury's, the ladies' loo has been refitted:  2 cubicles instead of 3 but now they've got a lot more space (and grab rails), not to mention one of the handbasins at a realistic height for children or shorter people.


----------



## plurker (May 3, 2013)

plurker said:


> I hear good reports of Bravi Ragazzi pizza on Sunnyhill Road - very tasty by all accounts. I may venture there this weekend...


 
A review, of sorts.

Run by 3 Italian brothers, small (20/25 covers) and noisy, no pretensions, just simple bloody amazing sourdough pizza - £7.50 - £10. Peroni £3.50.
The best pizza I've had in the UK, no messing. And 7 mins stroll from my house, which is nice 
Of the full house last night, probably 80% were Italian.


----------



## Cowley (May 7, 2013)

plurker said:


> A review, of sorts.
> 
> Run by 3 Italian brothers, small (20/25 covers) and noisy, no pretensions, just simple bloody amazing sourdough pizza - £7.50 - £10. Peroni £3.50.
> The best pizza I've had in the UK, no messing. And 7 mins stroll from my house, which is nice
> Of the full house last night, probably 80% were Italian.


 
Maybe it's just me because it seems to be getting very good reviews...but I haven't been that impressed with Brava Ragazzi.

Been twice, left both times feeling a bit underwhelmed with service and quality of food.

I'll try it out again.


----------



## Cowley (May 7, 2013)

g force said:


> I had a coffee in Boyce Da Roca and it was bloomin lovely. And yes there was someone in there with a Macbook Pro (I believe it's in the licence agreement for coffee shops). Nice choice of drinks, lovely looking cakes - I'll be going back.


 
Been there a couple of times, I agree Coffee is great, have eaten in there once, it was OK...kind of felt slightly cheated because of the price of the food.

I do like the place and will support it. I think they have got the balance right, it's stylish, but they do seem to care about the quality of their produce albeit slightly on the expensive side.


----------



## plurker (May 7, 2013)

Cowley said:


> it was OK...kind of felt slightly cheated because of the price of the food.
> I do like the place and will support it. I think they have got the balance right, it's stylish, but they do seem to care about the quality of their produce albeit slightly on the expensive side.


 
yeah, i'd agree with that.  I had a Sat afternoon coffee and sandwich there a couple of weeks ago (left laptop in bag, did browse Guardian - sorry!).  It was great, but I'm not sure Streatham's ready for a £4.95 panino, and you can find equally good coffee in a number of places on SHR...


----------



## ohmyliver (May 10, 2013)

Cowley said:


> Yeah I have heard some very good reports about Troy, it's the place up on the Hill isn't it a few doors down from those hairdressers? Another one on my list to try.


 
We went to Troy on a Friday or Saturday night last year. The best thing I could about the food we had there was that they used the excellent flatbread from the bakery opposite. It was a somewhat of a let down foodwise, and I don't think we finished our meals. Which is rare.  There was a really odd atmosphere, with one of the tables being 2 *very* fat men, being very ostentatious with money with 2 very young looking Eastern European girls.

Praps they've changed the cooks, tightened up their act etc.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 10, 2013)

that's a shame about Troy.. we've only had delivery but it was really really nice on both occasions.

As for boyce da roca... I did go once and was underwhelmed - good luck to them, but I can't see us going there much tbh, although it's beautifully decorated.


----------



## Remus Harbank (May 14, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> that's a shame about Troy.. we've only had delivery but it was really really nice on both occasions.





gaijingirl said:


> As for boyce da roca... I did go once and was underwhelmed - good luck to them, but I can't see us going there much tbh, although it's beautifully decorated.



boyce da roca has good coffee and all but the service was a bit like ‘Hipsters playacting at running a cafe’. Our two espressos took 25 mins to make. Much prefer Purple or Hideaway.


----------



## g force (May 14, 2013)

Not been to Purple nor the Hideaway - bad moves on my part.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 27, 2013)

right well a few friends now have tried Bravi Ragazzi and said it was amazing - some reviews saying it's better than Franco Manca - so as a public service we have just ordered some as delivery... will report back - really I'd prefer to eat in but needs must...  We've gone the extra mile and ordered tiramisu too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 27, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> boyce da roca has good coffee and all but the service was a bit like ‘Hipsters playacting at running a cafe’. Our two espressos took 25 mins to make. Much prefer Purple or Hideaway.


 
I go to Purple for their £5 breakfast

They're a bit mean with the butter for the toast though, but otherwise they're fine


----------



## plurker (Jun 7, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> right well a few friends now have tried Bravi Ragazzi and said it was amazing - some reviews saying it's better than Franco Manca - so as a public service we have just ordered some as delivery... will report back - really I'd prefer to eat in but needs must... We've gone the extra mile and ordered tiramisu too.


 
how much longer must we wait for the review?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 7, 2013)

sorry... well gaijinboy has literally just ordered another pizza from them, so that should tell you.  Really really fresh ingredients - just gorgeous really.  My only caveat is that I think it may have been crispier/lovelier had we gone there to eat.  But, it's a different experience to the normal local pizza delivery (which we also like), you couldn't really compare them - and they came really quickly (within 30 mins) and he's been told the same for this time.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 7, 2013)

oh, he also got another tiramisu although he complained it wasn't coffeeish enough - but he's a proper coffeeholic.


----------



## SepiaToned (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks like the library on the High Road is getting a much needed face lift.

I was also just reading that a lot of the buildings on the high road are going to be illuminated

http://paroseprojects.net/wp/?portfolio=streatham-skyline


----------



## Greebo (Jun 26, 2013)

SepiaToned said:


> <snip>I was also just reading that a lot of the buildings on the high road are going to be illuminated<snip>


 
Light pollution (as if there wasn't enough of that around London anyway) and increased energy consumption.


----------



## han (Jun 27, 2013)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> right well a few friends now have tried Bravi Ragazzi and said it was amazing - some reviews saying it's better than Franco Manca - so as a public service we have just ordered some as delivery... will report back - really I'd prefer to eat in but needs must...  We've gone the extra mile and ordered tiramisu too.



I've never understood why people rave about Franco Manca. Totally underwhelming, and nowhere near as good or authentic as the pizzas you get in southern Italy.


----------



## han (Jun 27, 2013)

Bravi Ragazzi sounds great! 

I've never seen any Italians in Franco Manca - so if they're flocking to Streatham that's a good sign...


----------



## han (Jun 27, 2013)

brix_kitty said:
			
		

> Anyone been to Hideaway recently? Any good?



Yes - I'm a bit of a regular, and went last month. Food great, service great, jazz outstanding. I love the place. Diverse crowd, too.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 29, 2013)

SepiaToned said:


> Looks like the library on the High Road is getting a much needed face lift.
> 
> I was also just reading that a lot of the buildings on the high road are going to be illuminated
> 
> http://paroseprojects.net/wp/?portfolio=streatham-skyline


The old Burtons & Billiards/Job Centre is a smashing deco building which would look lovely with some illumination.

I take the point about light pollution but I think the night sky is long lost in London.  In the 70s, I remember standing in the middle of Tooting Bec at night and just seeing the orange glowing sky from the old sodium street lights.. and the odd dramatic blue flash from the train line.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 3, 2013)

TMobile. In Streatham. Discuss.


----------



## plurker (Jul 10, 2013)

^^ The receptions' crap in the Vale...

In other news: *Streatham Festival* is this weekend. Mostly free stuff, including some outdoor shizzle on the common in the sunshine.  My OH is showing her artwork (along with the other artists in ASC Studios (behind Sainsbury Local Streatham Hill).

And, as I help out on the festival, I got shown round the Bingo Hall the other week - tis reet purty in there!


----------



## harpo (Jul 11, 2013)

han said:


> I've never understood why people rave about Franco Manca. Totally underwhelming, and nowhere near as good or authentic as the pizzas you get in southern Italy.


 
You are right.  I went there for the first time tonight.  The pizzas are terrible, really stingy with the toppings and the base is more than a touch heavy.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm moving in on the 27th. Sorry


----------



## Cowley (Jul 16, 2013)

han said:


> Diverse crowd, too.


 
That's one thing I love about living in Streatham, it geniunely is very diverse, whilst it might not have the "cool/urban" appeal of some of our neighbouring areas I do take great comfort in the fact that I can go out for a drink or a bite to eat and know that the crowd will be diverse. That can't be said of some of our neighbouring areas IMHO.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Balbi 

Went to the Hideaway last night for a family birthday. The food was good.  Cocktails a bit weak. We de-camped frm the Manor Arms which had closed it's kitchen (quite rightly, unlike some other eating places in the neighbourhood) because the water was off from Leigham Ct Rd to the Manor Arms.


----------



## han (Jul 22, 2013)

So, how about those Streatham drinks, then?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 22, 2013)

han said:


> So, how about those Streatham drinks, then?


 
Gis a chance to recover from the Chuckle head.


----------



## han (Jul 22, 2013)

Let's think about where to go, though.... and set a date later!


----------



## Dr Nookie (Jul 30, 2013)

Ooh can I come?!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 30, 2013)

I moving back to Streatham tonight! Yay Me! So I'd definitely be up for an Urbs meet at some point in the future.


----------



## plurker (Aug 8, 2013)

There is another Neapolitan Pizzeria opening, on the strip down the side of Streatham Hill Station - just up from the legendary Porky's Wine Bar...

It's called Aduomo, or Aduomme or something (it's on my run route; I was going too fast to read the sign properly  ) and looks like it's pretty close to being ready to open.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 8, 2013)

*Addommè - link to Facebook page*

Some sort of pun on addome = belly ???


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 9, 2013)

Are there any pubs with good beer gardens in Streatham ?


----------



## Cowley (Aug 9, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Illili, the Lebanese cafe, is fantastic. Great food, great prices, very friendly staff, no charge for BYO.
> I have been 5 times since it opened.


 
Yup, I took the Mrs and the Kids there a few weeks back for the first time and the food and service was great. It was like an upgraded version of "Beyrouths".


----------



## Cowley (Aug 9, 2013)

Cowley said:


> Maybe it's just me because it seems to be getting very good reviews...but I haven't been that impressed with Brava Ragazzi.
> 
> Been twice, left both times feeling a bit underwhelmed with service and quality of food.
> 
> I'll try it out again.


 
OK...I take back what I said, I tried Brava Ragazzi out again and it was great. Really good service, the staff were very good with the Children and in general very friendly, the Food was lovely too.

Will be visiting again soon.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Aug 9, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Are there any pubs with good beer gardens in Streatham ?


 
Not that I can think of. Pied Bull next to Sainsburys has a beer garden but it has all the ambience of, well, the Sainsbury's Car Park right next to it. Ooh actually the Leigham Arms on Sunnyhill Road has a beer garden. I loved that pub in the late noughties, then it went a bit shit after the smoking ban. Haven't been back in about three or four years now so not sure what it's like these days. It's an old school boozer though, so if you prefer something a bit 'trendier' there's Pratts & Payne at the top of the road. Thinking about it, that used to have a beer garden when it was a Firkin pub, so probably still does now. See I"'m talking out my arse, it's a beer garden frenzy in Streatham!!


----------



## plurker (Aug 9, 2013)

the recenlty-refurbed Railway, down by Streatham Common has one.
The Leigham Arms has tables on the pavement, but it's a very quiet road  Pratts & Payne has a small outdoor space.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 9, 2013)

The Waterfront has one as well. Most pubs seemed to have discovered some outside space since the smoking ban 

It's been a year since I left Streatham. How is the big Tescos development where the ice rink used to be coming along?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2013)

Belushi said:


> <snip>It's been a year since I left Streatham. How is the big Tescos development where the ice rink used to be coming along?


 
As far as I could see last time I went past on the bus (a couple of weeks ago) they appear to be prioritising the flats.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 9, 2013)

Belushi said:


> The Waterfront has one as well. Most pubs seemed to have discovered some outside space since the smoking ban
> 
> It's been a year since I left Streatham. How is the big Tescos development where the ice rink used to be coming along?


 

oh I had something through the door which said the pool would be open this year.  W. Norwood next Spring.  Very excited at 2 new pools opening.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Are there any pubs with good beer gardens in Streatham ?


 
The Greyhound has a big garden.  Unfortunately it's not open 'til 5.00 (I think) and the it's a soulless shithole with staff who really look as if they're like to be somewhere else.

Not sure I noticed the beer garden at the Railway plurker.  Are you talking about the one down Greyhound Lane?  I sat on tables outside the other week though.  Had some lovely chips (although a tad on the pricey side)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2013)

Greebo said:


> As far as I could see last time I went past on the bus (a couple of weeks ago) they appear to be prioritising the flats.


 
There a bus shelter in the new open air bus station now though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> Not that I can think of. Pied Bull next to Sainsburys has a beer garden but it has all the ambience of, well, the Sainsbury's Car Park right next to it. Ooh actually the Leigham Arms on Sunnyhill Road has a beer garden. I loved that pub in the late noughties, then it went a bit shit after the smoking ban. Haven't been back in about three or four years now so not sure what it's like these days. It's an old school boozer though, so if you prefer something a bit 'trendier' there's Pratts & Payne at the top of the road. Thinking about it, that used to have a beer garden when it was a Firkin pub, so probably still does now. See I"'m talking out my arse, it's a beer garden frenzy in Streatham!!


 
Oh, someone told me about that pub recently and said it's one of the few old school boozers still around.  Will have to take a visit one day, although most of the time I end up in Taylor's for a swift half


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 9, 2013)

The one saving grace (apart from cheap beer!) of the otherwise dismal Wetherspooon pub in central Streatham, the Holland Tringham, is its beer garden.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> The one saving grace (apart from cheap beer!) of the otherwise dismal Wetherspooon pub in central Streatham, the Holland Tringham, is its beer garden.


 
It's a big pub that one, but I never went into the garden as friend wasn't up for the stairs at the time


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's a big pub that one, but I never went into the garden as friend wasn't up for the stairs at the time


 
You should tried forcing the surly bar staff of a few years ago to grudgingly assist with the wheelchair lift.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 10, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> You should tried forcing the surly bar staff of a few years ago to grudgingly assist with the wheelchair lift.


 
There's a wheelchair lift?  And surly staff?  It'd take a braver or more bloody minded person than me to try that combination along with a person who can't manage steps or stairs but isn't in a whelchair.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 10, 2013)

Greebo said:


> There's a wheelchair lift? And surly staff? It'd take a braver or more bloody minded person than me to try that combination along with a person who can't manage steps or stairs but isn't in a whelchair.


 
Yeah.  Obviously I didn't need it as he wasn't in a wheelchair, but couldn't be arsed with the steps either, but you have to go down the steps to get to the bar


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah. Obviously I didn't need it as he wasn't in a wheelchair, but couldn't be arsed with the steps either, but you have to go down the steps to get to the bar


 
Aboriginal Streathamites know you have to go down the steps to get to the bar as they remember the steps to get down to the wallpaper department when that place was still Fads.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 10, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> Aboriginal Streathamites know you have to go down the steps to get to the bar as they remember the steps to get down to the wallpaper department when that place was still Fads.


 
God, I remember when it was Fads!  Brixton had a Fads as well didn't it, but I can never remember which side of the road as there were two decorating shops almost opposite each other


----------



## han (Aug 11, 2013)

I went to Pratts and Payne last night. 
Despite the slightly wanky Shoreditch - style mismatch furniture that you see everywhere 'hip' these days, I thought it was a nice pub with a really good selection of real ales and ciders. And Fruli on tap! Nomnom. 

Then we went to Bravi Ragazzi, which I have to say, was the best pizza I've had outside Italy, no messing! (the best pizza I had was in a tiny workman's cafe in Bari, Puglia - i will never forget the quattro formaggi dripping from the perfectly thin base with a tiny, crispy crust). 

Anyway, Bravi Ragazzi is almost as good as that. Definitely the most authentic (southern Italian style) pizza I've had here. A lovely little restaurant, very friendly staff, cheap and atmospheric (we were practically sitting in the kitchen!). 

Loved it, highly recommended.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 11, 2013)

yeah.. we've been very impressed by Bravi Ragazzi - super friendly - amazing pizza, so so fresh and yummy.  Some nice restaurants popping up in Streatham these days.


----------



## girasol (Aug 11, 2013)

han said:


> I went to Pratts and Payne last night.
> Despite the slightly wanky Shoreditch - style mismatch furniture that you see everywhere 'hip' these days, I thought it was a nice pub with a really good selection of real ales and ciders. And Fruli on tap! Nomnom.
> 
> Then we went to Bravi Ragazzi, which I have to say, was the best pizza I've had outside Italy, no messing! (the best pizza I had was in a tiny workman's cafe in Bari, Puglia - i will never forget the quattro formaggi dripping from the perfectly thin base with a tiny, crispy crust).
> ...



they do a nice Sunday roast in Pratt's and Payne...


----------



## han (Aug 11, 2013)

girasol said:
			
		

> they do a nice Sunday roast in Pratt's and Payne...



Ooh, must check that out! 

Just wanted to add, so many places don't put enough mozzarella on their pizzas, but these guys do! :-D


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The Greyhound has a big garden. Unfortunately it's not open 'til 5.00 (I think) and the it's a soulless shithole with staff who really look as if they're like to be somewhere else


 
Despite this it's an OK beer garden, thx for the tip, It hasn't been messed around with like the Duke of Edinburgh etc


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Despite this it's an OK beer garden, thx for the tip, It hasn't been messed around with like the Duke of Edinburgh etc


 
Child friendly too with a little climbing frame/slide type of thing


----------



## plurker (Aug 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not sure I noticed the beer garden at the Railway plurker. Are you talking about the one down Greyhound Lane? I sat on tables outside the other week though. Had some lovely chips (although a tad on the pricey side)


 

Tables outside to the front, aye, but if you go thru the bar, to the RHS dining room ,there's an enclosed garden - tables, decking, trees in pots. Look:







Oh, and i was in contact a while back with the ppl managing the leisure centre part of the new Streatham Hub who say they're on course for opening Nov 4th.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

plurker said:


> Tables outside to the front, aye, but if you go thru the bar, to the RHS dining room ,there's an enclosed garden - tables, decking, trees in pots. Look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Really? You have to walk through the restaurant bit to get to the garden? That's handy to know. They all seemed very middle class types in the restaurant, but for those prices....

The chips were lovely though 

Thanks for tip.  Definitely liked it more than The Greyhound


----------



## plurker (Aug 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Really? You have to walk through the restaurant bit to get to the garden? That's handy to know. They all seemed very middle class types in the restaurant, but for those prices....
> 
> The chips were lovely though
> 
> Thanks for tip. Definitely liked it more than The Greyhound


 
There was, when I went in, a big sign saying ' TO THE BEERGARDEN' - maybe have a look for that 
It's alright, the Railway, but I rarely get to it, as it means going further from my house than to get to the Ferrers, which is where I usually end up!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

plurker said:


> There was, when I went in, a big sign saying ' TO THE BEERGARDEN' - maybe have a look for that
> It's alright, the Railway, but I rarely get to it, as it means going further from my house than to get to the Ferrers, which is where I usually end up!


 
I knew there was an empty bench outside on the side road, and it was the only one left, so as soon as I got my drink from the front, I walked through entrance to restaurant and straight out the side door


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 17, 2013)

We tried out Addomme today and it was absolutely bloody delicious.  It's not very cheap (not outrageously expensive either) but the ravioli caprese we had was incredible.  All very very fresh, made on the premises.  They have a massive wood fired pizza oven - we also had a lovely pizza.  They are super friendly and welcoming.  Gaijinboy had a tiramisu and claimed it the best he has had in ages (he's often disappointed in tiramisu) and the kids had these doughnut things covered in nutella that we snaffled rather a lot of.  It's currently BYO whilst they wait for a licence, so that kept the price down.


----------



## SepiaToned (Aug 28, 2013)

Greebo said:


> As far as I could see last time I went past on the bus (a couple of weeks ago) they appear to be prioritising the flats.


 
From what I gather, the leisure centre should be open at the beginning of November (I'm sure I read somewhere it's the 4th) but the flats will not be finished until next spring. Tescos will open after the leisure centre, but before the flats. If this is the case, it's nice to know they do have their priorities straight. I for one can't wait to see the new leisure centre as I love skating!

I've recently moved to a place just round the corner from Greyhound Lane - was up by the shops on the High Road before. I'm really impressed by the small cluster of shops and amenities on Greyhound Lane and Streatham Vale and it's a much more pleasant environment than the High Road.

I'd highly recommend Funky Medusa for hair cuts as they are well priced compared to most other salons in the London area and did a good job. Plus across the road is a lovely Bulgarian/Italian restaurant called Perpericon which is delicious and also very cheap! I think think this move was the right choice, it's so lovely down here!


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 28, 2013)

Ice Rink and Leisure Centre




			
				Vinci/Tesco/Lambeth said:
			
		

> The target date for handover to Lambeth/GLL is *9th September*. There will then be the agreed 8 week period of fitting out for operation, ready to open to the public on *4th November 2013*.


 
I don't think many people have yet realised what a difference the new traffic lights at the entrance to the rink/Tesco car park are likely to make to traffic south of Streatham station.


----------



## plurker (Sep 2, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> We tried out Addomme today and it was absolutely bloody delicious.  It's not very cheap (not outrageously expensive either) but the ravioli caprese we had was incredible.  All very very fresh, made on the premises.



I echo all of this in spades. Adomme is very good indeed. The pizza / welcome / tiramisu / doughnut things (bombonillo I think) etc are all delish.  8/10.

Re the Hub leisure centre, I was recently chatting to someone who lives on Hambro Rd, who reckoned they were having a vehicle entrance going into the Tesco carpark directly from Hambro Road - which would cause a rat-run from Streatham Common / Estreham road....Surely not though, that'd be nuts... I agree that the additional traffic + lights by the new development are gonna really mess things up.  I shall wave at the drivers as I walk past them to the pool


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 2, 2013)

plurker said:


> .
> Re the Hub leisure centre, I was recently chatting to someone who lives on Hambro Rd, who reckoned they were having a vehicle entrance going into the Tesco carpark directly from Hambro Road - which would cause a rat-run from Streatham Common / Estreham road....Surely not though, that'd be nuts...



It's a service vehicle access only from Hambro Road.  There is also supposed to be a reopening of a pedestrian route through to replace the old cut through path that used to run down the side of the Pool.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 5, 2013)

Another fan of Bravi Ragazzi.
Go now before they move to a bigger place or start a small chain.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2013)

I went to sit on Streatham Common today.  Meant to walk back past the new development and take pictures but forgot and got on a bus instead.

I noticed the old Bedford pub is now a linen shop selling curtains, soft furnishings etc.  Better than a hairdressers/mobile phone/nail shop I suppose


----------



## g force (Sep 6, 2013)

I noticed that and figured I was drunk. What a very odd refurb, esp with the horrific strip lighting inside (I recall the interior being shit before but at least fairly decent, just needed a bit of love). But a linen shop?!?


----------



## Remus Harbank (Sep 6, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Another fan of Bravi Ragazzi.
> Go now before they move to a bigger place or start a small chain.


Went there last weekend – loved it. Hope they stick around for a while (and whatever they do don't start a chain!!!)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 6, 2013)

g force said:


> I noticed that and figured I was drunk. What a very odd refurb, esp with the horrific strip lighting inside (I recall the interior being shit before but at least fairly decent, just needed a bit of love). But a linen shop?!?



It reminded me of one of those cheap shops that sell everything.  I got the impression it's not the type of place to put the official curtain shop out of business.   May have to pop into it one day if I remember


----------



## plurker (Sep 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I got the impression it's not the type of place to put the official curtain shop out of business.



Yeah it's a 'sell it all, sell it cheap' type thing. I like the fact that we have an 'official' curtain shop - and any other shop selling curtains is deemed unofficial.

Rogers has the Mini_the_Minx seal of approval:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2013)

plurker said:


> Yeah it's a 'sell it all, sell it cheap' type thing. I like the fact that we have an 'official' curtain shop - and any other shop selling curtains is deemed unofficial.
> 
> Rogers has the Mini_the_Minx seal of approval:



I shall have to visit Linens one day


----------



## plurker (Sep 9, 2013)

Although someone might be put out of business by their signage's letter that's now hanging precariously (it's the 'R' of 'CURTAIN' I think) falling, as seems inevitable...


----------



## Remus Harbank (Sep 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I shall have to visit Linens one day


I bought my living room curtains there last year. Great service, family owned…


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> I bought my living room curtains there last year. Great service, family owned…



Are they good quality?

How's it compare to Rogers?


----------



## Remus Harbank (Sep 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are they good quality?
> 
> How's it compare to Rogers?


My bad – I went to Rogers not Linens. (Just saw the picture and got all confused )

The curtains (from Rogers) are lovely, great quality. Wonder when they will fix the letter M though…


----------



## shygirl (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone know what happened to Diablo Tattoo on Streatham Parade?


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 24, 2013)

So, I finally got to eat at Addomme after seeing it recommended here, really really good.  Double thumbs up.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 25, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> So, I finally got to eat at Addomme after seeing it recommended here, really really good.  Double thumbs up.



aha.. we are friends IRL!


----------



## han (Oct 25, 2013)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> We tried out Addomme today and it was absolutely bloody delicious.  It's not very cheap (not outrageously expensive either) but the ravioli caprese we had was incredible.  All very very fresh, made on the premises.  They have a massive wood fired pizza oven - we also had a lovely pizza.  They are super friendly and welcoming.  Gaijinboy had a tiramisu and claimed it the best he has had in ages (he's often disappointed in tiramisu) and the kids had these doughnut things covered in nutella that we snaffled rather a lot of.  It's currently BYO whilst they wait for a licence, so that kept the price down.



Where's that?


----------



## han (Oct 25, 2013)

I do want to try Beyrouth and that other lebanese place. 

Oh, and how about a Streatham drink? Pratts And Payne? ;-)  Whilst we're on a gentrification tip...


----------



## Remus Harbank (Oct 25, 2013)

han said:


> I do want to try Beyrouth and that other lebanese place.
> 
> Oh, and how about a Streatham drink? Pratts And Payne? ;-)  Whilst we're on a gentrification tip...


Beyrouth is nice, starters are better than mains. P&P got fancy neon lights, haven't been in there though, looks a bit scary…


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 25, 2013)

han said:


> I do want to try Beyrouth and that other lebanese place.
> 
> Oh, and how about a Streatham drink? Pratts And Payne? ;-)  Whilst we're on a gentrification tip...



imo.. Ililli is much better than Beyrouth and Adomme is next to that Porky's strip club place   just by Streatham Hill train station..


----------



## nagapie (Oct 25, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> imo.. Ililli is much better than Beyrouth and Adomme is next to that Porky's strip club place   just by Streatham Hill train station..



What's better, Adomme or the other new Italian place, BR?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 25, 2013)

nagapie said:


> What's better, Adomme or the other new Italian place, BR?



Well Bravi Ragazzi is just pizza whereas Adomme does lots of other dishes - pasta etc.  So they're not entirely comparable.  Also I've only done takeaway from BR whereas we ate in at Adomme because we wanted to have pasta for the kids and were certain they have high chairs for the baby.  (they might do at BR, I don't know?) I suppose you could compare the pizzas.  I actually had pasta when I went to Adomme but I did try some of gb's pizza which was lush.  I suppose I'd have to do some kind of pizza taste test... what a lovely thought!


----------



## nagapie (Oct 25, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Well Bravi Ragazzi is just pizza whereas Adomme does lots of other dishes - pasta etc.  So they're not entirely comparable.  Also I've only done takeaway from BR whereas we ate in at Adomme because we wanted to have pasta for the kids and were certain they have high chairs for the baby.  (they might do at BR, I don't know?) I suppose you could compare the pizzas.  I actually had pasta when I went to Adomme but I did try some of gb's pizza which was lush.  I suppose I'd have to do some kind of pizza taste test... what a lovely thought!



I'm not a huge pizza fan so prefer the pasta option. The small boy will only eat pizza out though as pasta has to come with his preferred brand of pesto, none of that authentic muck they serve in restaurants.


----------



## han (Oct 26, 2013)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> imo.. Ililli is much better than Beyrouth and Adomme is next to that Porky's strip club place   just by Streatham Hill train station..



Thanks for the tip! 
(er, not re the strip club! Lol I've never noticed a strip club by Streatham Hill Station!).


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 26, 2013)

han said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> (er, not re the strip club! Lol I've never noticed a strip club by Streatham Hill Station!).



I think it's closed and I imagine it was a strip club - just from the way it looks.

eta.. hang on  - much maligned (I've only seen it in passing).  Not a strip club and possibly not even closed down.. 

http://www.porkyswinebar.co.uk

not sure why I thought that...


----------



## colacubes (Oct 26, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I think it's closed and I imagine it was a strip club - just from the way it looks.
> 
> eta.. hang on  - much maligned (I've only seen it in passing).  Not a strip club and possibly not even closed down..
> 
> ...



It's been there years and years.  Was up and running when we lived near the station in the early 2000s.  Never went in mind.  It always looked a bit intimidating cos of the dark windows.  Always v busy on weekend evenings back then with lots of very dressed up types going in there.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 26, 2013)

colacubes said:


> It's been there years and years.  Was up and running when we lived near the station in the early 2000s.  Never went in mind.  It always looked a bit intimidating cos of the dark windows.  Always v busy on weekend evenings back then with lots of very dressed up types going in there.



Well yes, I've seen it there for years but have never seen it open because I've only passed in the daytime.. I never looked closely at all tbh at what it is.. it's just the name...


----------



## colacubes (Oct 26, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Well yes, I've seen it there for years but have never seen it open because I've only passed in the daytime.. I never looked closely at all tbh at what it is.. it's just the name...



And the sign


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 26, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Well yes, I've seen it there for years but have never seen it open because I've only passed in the daytime.. I never looked closely at all tbh at what it is.. it's just the name...



The only occasion when attending a Lambeth Licensing committee has been anything like entertaining was when the proprietor of Porky's was present asking for an extension of hours, or some such, and realised that one of the councillors present was his former schoolteacher.  He regressed twenty years into a fumbling teenager.


----------



## discplayer (Nov 6, 2013)

New trendy looking cafe on The High Parade, near Kwik Fit*. Name a secret. Two doors from new fancy looking gift shop.

Bocca Italian, which I thought was best pizza until Bravi Rigazzi opened has new name and new owner. Hopefully pizza's at least as good.

Mint and Nineteen at risk of losing licences.

* This may not be how they describe their location.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 6, 2013)

Morleys by the bingo hall has been shut forever


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 6, 2013)

We went to Bocca Italian (or what ever it's called now) just after the 'under new management' thingy.  Mainly because my other half had just been to Addomme and wanted to try Bocca, and it's closer to the cinema.  I couldn't argue her out of it. It was ok.  We didn't have the pizza though.  

To be honest now that I've been to Addomme I can't see myself eating at Bocca ever again* **.  Much in the same way that if you've eaten at Tayyabs or Lahore Kebab House you're not going to have a curry on Brick Lane. 

*obviously if Addomme suddenly becomes rubbish I may well change my mind whilst weeping at the memories of such things as sour dough balls made with fresh rocket and basil, and stews with beef so tender that it almost melts in the mouth. 

** we've not actually had the pizza from there, so may need to *ahem* taste test it to see how it compares against Bravi and Addomme.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 6, 2013)

discplayer said:


> Bocca Italian, which I thought was best pizza until Bravi Rigazzi opened has new name and new owner. Hopefully pizza's at least as good.



Bocca appears to have reverted to the pre 2008 name of "Little Italy" - not been in so not sure if former management have returned.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 6, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> Bocca appears to have reverted to the pre 2008 name of "Little Italy" - not been in so not sure if former management have returned.


 
Word is that it _is_ the original owners.


----------



## han (Nov 8, 2013)

Just thinking it'd be nice to have a Streatham drink sometime  soon. What days/times/venues? 

I'm thinking that a Sunday afternoon/early eve could be good...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm up for it, but in all honesty, Sunday is not great for me - I always have to work one day at the w/end so pissing off down the pub the other is not really on the cards - and Sunday evening - again work the next day.  If you do end up doing it on a Weds-Sat evening I'll be there though.  (and it's not impossible I won't come on a Sunday either).  Anyway - not asking you to change it - just replying so you know someone is out there...


----------



## han (Nov 9, 2013)

Totally understand that! Maybe a Friday or Saturday night better then... 
Knowing how absurdly busy some people's diaries get in the run up to Xmas, maybe a January one is an idea.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 11, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I think it's closed and I imagine it was a strip club - just from the way it looks.
> 
> eta.. hang on  - much maligned (I've only seen it in passing).  Not a strip club and possibly not even closed down..
> 
> ...



They use the same logo and name as used in the 80's Porky's films which featured Porky's as a strip bar. I think that's why I've always made the association!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 11, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> Much in the same way that if you've eaten at Tayyabs or Lahore Kebab House you're not going to have a curry on Brick Lane.



This hits the nail right on the head for me.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 11, 2013)

Anyone been to Hollywood Grill?


----------



## Casual Observer (Nov 12, 2013)

Both the Tescos and the ice rink/leisure centre are due to open next Monday. Tescos is certainly ready but it looks like a bit of tarting up is still needed for the ice rink/leisure centre.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Nov 13, 2013)

The Streatham Guardian reports that the leisure centre staff are not paid the london living wage even though lambeth council has signed up to it – hold on, this is a privatised, outsourced leisure centre, so that's ok then


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 13, 2013)

The Streatham Ice and Leisure centre will apparently have a "soft" opening:

Timetable from Better leisure website

Beth Twaddle will be doing the official opening in early December, but full wetside, dryside and ice rink programme won't be in place until 2014


----------



## mao (Nov 18, 2013)

Streatham ice rink and sports centre opens

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24984921


----------



## Casual Observer (Nov 18, 2013)

I nipped to Tescos this morning. Absolutely massive it is. Plenty of space between the aisles. Can't see Morrisons lasting long with this next door.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Nov 18, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> The Streatham Ice and Leisure centre will apparently have a "soft" opening:
> 
> Timetable from Better leisure website
> 
> Beth Twaddle will be doing the official opening in early December, but full wetside, dryside and ice rink programme won't be in place until 2014


all looks terribly confusing. look forward to having a peek though. maybe i'll start swimming again.


----------



## discplayer (Nov 19, 2013)

Someone told me that Asda will use the site currently occupied by the closed Megabowl and Caesers. Is this right? I can't find anything on a quick search online. He claimed no insight, just said he'd read it.


----------



## Smick (Nov 19, 2013)

discplayer said:


> Someone told me that Asda will use the site currently occupied by the closed Megabowl and Caesers. Is this right? I can't find anything on a quick search online. He claimed no insight, just said he'd read it.


 Where would people park?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 19, 2013)

Streatham Leisure Centre this morning!!!
Gym is okay.
But man, where the creche?!!!

And that Tesco, it's the maddest one yet.
Really infuriating to walk around, too busy.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 19, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> Streatham Leisure Centre this morning!!!
> Gym is okay.
> But man, where the creche?!!!
> 
> ...



there has been a petition (now closed) to have a creche.  It got almost 500 signatures in a reasonably short time.  Lambeth said that they would try to provide some kind of creche facilities or service but have not, as yet, said how or when.  Don't worry though - there are a lot of Streatham families chasing it up - so fingers crossed.


----------



## discplayer (Nov 20, 2013)

Smick said:


> Where would people park?



That's a fair question! It's probably quite a large site but I wouldn't have thought it's anywhere the size of the Asda sites in the area. Also, while there's been talk of new building there, a huge supermarket would cause extra traffic mayhem.


----------



## Smick (Nov 20, 2013)

discplayer said:


> That's a fair question! It's probably quite a large site but I wouldn't have thought it's anywhere the size of the Asda sites in the area. Also, while there's been talk of new building there, a huge supermarket would cause extra traffic mayhem.


 
It's a fairly major route so traffic mayhem wouldn't be welcomed.

I suppose they could put the shop up on stilts and have parking beneath, as is done in several Tescos I have seen. Parking at the end of the ABC roads is at a premium so I'd imagine if they levelled the site and put a shopping centre with parking in, a large element of it would be taken up with people using the High Road in general.

I don't think you could put as big a shop in as Tesco Acre Lane.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 24, 2013)

so I was planning on going for an early morning swim in the new pool tomorrow but they're only opening 3pm-11pm until January.    Streatham always used to be my pre-work swim before it got knocked down.  Hoping to go sometime this week anyway, out of curiosity.  Will report back if I do.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 24, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> <snip>Hoping to go sometime this week anyway, out of curiosity.  Will report back if I do.


Please do - anything (within reason) which takes some of the pressure off the Rec's pool has got to be a good thing.


----------



## han (Nov 25, 2013)

@heroinnesheep and I went to Ililli last week. Amazing. 

The best Lebanese food I have ever had, no question. And really friendly people. Highly recommended!


----------



## boohoo (Nov 25, 2013)

han said:


> @heroinnesheep and I went to Ililli last week. Amazing.
> 
> The best Lebanese food I have ever had, no question. And really friendly people. Highly recommended!



Where's that?


----------



## han (Nov 25, 2013)

It's just before Streatham Hill Station, on the LH side if you're going south towards Streatham. Just past Wavertree Rd.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 25, 2013)

Streatham Leisure Centre

I walked into the pool area and was disappointed with the size. It roughly the same length as the Fitness First in Streatham but with 3 more lanes.

The baby pool is similar to the one in Clapham Common Leisure Centre.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 25, 2013)

More proposed multi-storey structures for Streatham

http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00441019.pdf


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 25, 2013)

han said:


> @heroinnesheep and I went to Ililli last week. Amazing.
> 
> The best Lebanese food I have ever had, no question. And really friendly people. Highly recommended!





boohoo said:


> Where's that?



and it's BYOB and very kid friendly - we like it lots.... 

but for the best Lebanese food of all, Meza in Tooting is simply stunning and the atmosphere is great too.  The only problem being it has about 5 tables in a tiny tiny space so you _have_ to book...


----------



## Greebo (Nov 25, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> More proposed multi-storey structures for Streatham<snip>


If they get planning permission for that, I'll be interested to see what happens to the crowds currently filling the courtyard and pavement before and after prayers etc at the mosque.


----------



## jakejb79 (Nov 25, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> More proposed multi-storey structures for Streatham
> 
> http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00441019.pdf


Looks absolutely horrible


----------



## plurker (Nov 26, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> I walked into the pool area and was disappointed with the size. It roughly the same length as the Fitness First in Streatham but with 3 more lanes.



SLC pool is 25m, Fitness First is 20m. Not been yet but enjoying the fact I have a pool in walking distance again. Tesco can do one, I'll shop in Morrisons until it closes - better quality food. 
There's the the odd thing that Mojo doesn't sell which I need, but I can get that in Sainsbury.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 26, 2013)

jakejb79 said:


> Looks absolutely horrible


The buildings across the road and either side of it aren't exactly beautiful either.  IMHO it's a bit full on, but quite graceful for a modern style of sacred architecture.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Nov 26, 2013)

Greebo said:


> The buildings across the road and either side of it aren't exactly beautiful either.  IMHO it's a bit full on, but quite graceful for a modern style of sacred architecture.


I like it. not worse than the roman catholic Victorian church next door. and 3 major religions within a few yards that's how it should be.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 26, 2013)

so I got a swim this evening with another urbanite at the new pool.  The Leisure Centre is quite swish but it definitely has lots of teething problems and a somewhat unfinished feel to it.  The changing rooms is one of those changing villages - but it felt really quite large with lots of group changing areas and a separate buggy park room with cables to lock up the buggies.  Enough room for 12.  It also seemed to have a good bit of disabled facilities.  We didn't get to see the learner pool apart from through a crack in the door.  Slightly annoyingly (for me, but probably not for most other people) it is separate from the main pool - but not miles away - separated by the changing rooms.	There are 2 round stained glass windows.  I was trying to remember if they were there in the old pool and I couldn't.  I'm surprised as they immediately stand out - maybe because they are slightly incongruous amongst all the new build/design.  I did feel a bit nostalgic for the old stone floor changing rooms and the old pool.  Lockers take £1 and the showers were really cold - hope they sort that out.  The pool itself was rather warm, but then they tend to be.  It has a poolside gallery.  25m pool - I think it was 6 lanes wide.

The rest of the place looked pretty swish.  I didn't look too much at the gym, but the sports hall looked good - enough room for 4 badminton courts (or maybe even 5.. forgot to count) - decent clearance around the edge of the courts - so quite spacey.  There's a cafe we didn't sample.

The whole timetable seems to be somewhat in chaos at the moment and the guy on the desk was struggling.  I've called 3 times now and had different answers to various questions and the information on the website is not reliable it seems.  

Hopefully it'll get up and running properly soon though.  No early morning swims at the moment, but I'm looking forward to that possibility. 

And then W. Norwood pool opening up.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the review, gaijingirl. I hate cold showers except in high summer, so I'll give it a miss for the time being.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 26, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Thanks for the review, gaijingirl. I hate cold showers except in high summer, so I'll give it a miss for the time being.



I don't think they're meant to be cold.. I think it's probably a teething issue.  But I expect I'll go again soon, so I'll update on shower temperature.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 26, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't think they're meant to be cold.. I think it's probably a teething issue.<snip>


I hope so.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 26, 2013)

but what's not good is that Lambeth have given a very disappointing and inaccurate (I hear) response to the petition for a creche at the leisure centre.  I think that some kind of demonstration is being planned for the official opening day.  A lot of annoyed and disappointed people out there.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 27, 2013)

Finally signed up after weeks of reading various threads on here.

Im off to the Leisure centre tonight to try one of their group classes. Stupid question, but whereabouts is the main entrance? Ive not seen it when Ive been past.


----------



## plurker (Nov 27, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> There are 2 round stained glass windows.  I was trying to remember if they were there in the old pool and I couldn't.  I'm surprised as they immediately stand out - maybe because they are slightly incongruous amongst all the new build/design.



IIRC the windows were the only part of the previous building that was listed (or the only salvageable part of the listed building) so they had to be incorporated into the new design.  Something like that anyway.

I look forward to swimming this weekend.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 27, 2013)

Summary of Streatham Leisure Centre Gym.

-  75% of the equipment are cardio machines (not as good quality as Life Fitness as they feel more flimsy and plasticky. Only plus is that you can connect your phone onto machines).
-  Climbing Frame is a great idea but the 4 sets of TRX ropes attached is daft as there’s not enough space (too close to each other/ concrete wall.
-  About 5 metres from the gym entrance are a set of mats. Another dumb idea as the mats get real dirty because of human traffic (yes, people are stupid enough to walk over them).
-  The cable machines can quickly become inadequate as they aren’t heavy enough.
-  The cable machines also have the wrong hook attachments (incorrect size) and get jammed very easily.
-  Not enough area for weights and I can see many people in future dropping weights on unprotected laminate flooring.
-  The changing rooms are shit. Real basic with shared showers. No privacy.
-  Locker system is the same for swimming pool area at a £1 a shot.
-  You will need to wear your wrist band all the time as well as a key wrist thingy.

There are two studios to the gym but the doors were locked.
They look pretty good though.

Not the worse gym I been to and certainly not the best (not as good as Clapham or Brixton).
I only joined as it’s walking distance from my house.

ETA - oh I nearly forgot, there's no weights bench nor barbell in sight!
What kind of a gym has no barbells?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 27, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> but what's not good is that Lambeth have given a very disappointing and inaccurate (I hear) response to the petition for a creche at the leisure centre.  I think that some kind of demonstration is being planned for the official opening day.  A lot of annoyed and disappointed people out there.



so it's not officially happening?


----------



## Remus Harbank (Nov 27, 2013)

went to the streatham odeon last night to see gravity. like the place, but there was no picture only sound for the first 20 minutes


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 27, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> so it's not officially happening?



well this is their response:


Thank you for raising the issue of crèche provision at Streatham Ice and Leisure Centre and obtaining 146 signatures_ (there were nearly 500)_ towards this petition.

It goes without saying we want as many people as possible, especially local families, to use and enjoy the fantastic new facilities at the leisure centre. We are keen to work with you to find a solution, and if you have any queries or further suggestions to develop this provision, please contact us.

As you are aware, the Streatham Ice and Leisure Centre scheme did not include a crèche facility so, to some extent, we are restricted to the design of the building. However, both the Council and GLL are undertaking further discussions to explore the options to provide crèche provision. In addition, GLL has developed good relationships with local providers and is able to advise parents and carers about local crèche facilities. We appreciate this is not the ideal scenario from your petition but we will continue to assess options for greater provision within the centre with GLL.

In terms of the accessibility of the Centre programme, GLL will continue to develop a wide range of programming activities. Some of these activities are outlined below. These activities will be gradually introduced as GLL stage the opening of this facility and this will be reviewed regularly by GLL to ensure customers’ needs are being met. There is an extensive junior programme offering a wide range of activities for children, from toddlers to teenagers. For example, activities such as Toddler’s World and parent and infant/toddler swimming lessons involve both adults and juniors as interactive sessions. In the case of swimming lessons, these are available to customers with juniors from three-months old. If you would like further information about this provision, please contact Jeremy Lake, GLL General Manager for this centre, by email Jeremy.Lake@GLL.org.

GLL junior activity programme
• Swimming Lessons - 3months to Adults (GLL have 8 Parent and Infant/Toddler Classes programmed in the timetable at present).
• Toddlers World & Toddlers Ice - Under 5's.
• Football 3 to 12 year olds.
• Basketball 5 to 12 years.
• Gymnastics & Trampolining - From Children walking unaided to 15 years.

The council is proud of the new facility in Streatham, particularly at a time when other local authorities are having to close or cut leisure facilities. I’m sorry your specific desire is not able to be met right now, but I hope you’ll still enjoy the new centre while we explore all the options.

Please don’t hesitate to contact us with any further feedback regarding this matter. The officers responsible for the Centre are Gareth Edmundson and Mark Cook. They can be contacted at GEdmundson@lambeth.gov.uk and MCook2@lambeth.gov.uk.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 28, 2013)

that is so short sighted...


----------



## SepiaToned (Dec 1, 2013)

Have come across this... http://www.intrinsicproperty.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Streatham-Cinema-Bro.pdf it looks spectacular. I wonder why no business has set up in there yet?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 1, 2013)

SepiaToned said:


> Have come across this... http://www.intrinsicproperty.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Streatham-Cinema-Bro.pdf it looks spectacular. I wonder why no business has set up in there yet?



Isn't that the bingo hall?


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 1, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> Isn't that the bingo hall?


No it's https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=SW...vSTI3zJV4GSuVUNTayQAWw&cbp=12,108.52,,0,-9.77


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 2, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> No it's https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=SW16 1EH&ll=51.437129,-0.127459&spn=0.013911,0.033023&hnear=London SW16 1EH, United Kingdom&t=m&z=16&layer=c&cbll=51.437035,-0.127517&panoid=vSTI3zJV4GSuVUNTayQAWw&cbp=12,108.52,,0,-9.77



Oh that!
That's opposite the Pizza Express - I always thought that was a private residential block.


----------



## g force (Dec 2, 2013)

It is around the back and sides but the foyer area is still unused and could be used for 'something' but I thought the space was too small for proper restaurant kitchen? There were rumours a few years ago that Jamie Oliver had looked at the site pre his first 'Italian' in Kingston.

Also are those pics meant to be the interior? Hard to tell as I've seen no renovation work happening there.


----------



## plurker (Dec 4, 2013)

It is the interior. When the block was converted into flats, the developer spent time doing the foyer with a view to renting it.  I'd imagine it's a little dustier than that now mind!
Can't see how it'd work for restaurant though - stairs aren't so good for putting tables on so cover-numbers would be lower than you'd need probably to make it financially viable.
Be a very cool bar though, but with residents above noise restrictions would be restrictive...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 4, 2013)

oh it's just for that area?
what a waste of a good space.


----------



## plurker (Dec 4, 2013)

yep, it's literally only the foyer and stair/balcony area, which couldn't be converted into flats as facade (and perhaps staircase) listed - so they had no option but to try to rent it.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Dec 10, 2013)

went to that new tesco's last night – like a dystopian nightmare. and no illy coffee either.


----------



## g force (Dec 10, 2013)

My fav part of that Tesco is the unfathomably slow travellator taking you to the second floor...it's as if they don't want you to buy toiletries.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 10, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> went to that new tesco's last night – like a dystopian nightmare. and no* illy coffee *either.



posho.


----------



## han (Dec 10, 2013)

g force said:
			
		

> My fav part of that Tesco is the unfathomably slow travellator taking you to the second floor...it's as if they don't want you to buy toiletries.



It's got a second floor?! 
Fackin ell.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Streatham Mums protesting at the official opening of the Leisure Centre today about the lack of creche..


----------



## g force (Dec 11, 2013)

han said:


> It's got a second floor?!
> Fackin ell.



I suppose strictly speaking it's a mezzanine level but yes accessible via slow travellator up to the space with all the clothing, toiletries etc.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 11, 2013)

it has a lower ground floor too! 

meat section in this Tescos is well shit.
one aisle!


----------



## Remus Harbank (Dec 11, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> it has a lower ground floor too!
> 
> meat section in this Tescos is well shit.
> one aisle!


probably filled with horse meat


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 11, 2013)

went into the baby/ learning area of the pool over the weekend.
was told that it's only open to the public from 1-5pm! (because of swimming lessons - wtf!).

Also, the baby playing area isn't ready until feb/ march.
they are bringing in more gym equipment including more weights in march.

i'm already asking for a discount to my membership - as i'm paying for stuff that's not there!


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 11, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> went to that new tesco's last night – like a dystopian nightmare. and no illy coffee either.



You are the secret  lovechild of J G Ballard and Liz Jones and I claim my £5.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Thanks for the review, gaijingirl. I hate cold showers except in high summer, so I'll give it a miss for the time being.



just to report that the showers are now toasty warm!


----------



## ringo (Dec 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I think it's closed and I imagine it was a strip club - just from the way it looks.
> 
> eta.. hang on  - much maligned (I've only seen it in passing).  Not a strip club and possibly not even closed down..
> 
> ...



This place has been around for years and has always hosted reggae nights, sometimes bashment but more often Big Peoples Music - Reggae for grown ups; think slick lovers and modern takes on it, crooners dressed like Gregory in lady killer mode:


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 13, 2013)

I never went into Porkys but it had a reputation for sleaze - was like that for years.

That new(ish) barber shop is well rubbish btw.
The barber and i had an "disagreement" over Syria and said my friend was a terrorist.
And on top, he gave me a real shit haircut.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> I never went into Porkys but it had a reputation for sleaze - was like that for years.
> 
> That new(ish) barber shop is well rubbish btw.
> The barber and i had an "disagreement" over Syria and said my friend was a terrorist.
> And on top, he gave me a real shit haircut.



There is something about barbers and political disagreements.. gaijinboy stopped going to Haircut Sir? for the same reason.  (although I believe it is now run by the guy's children and has improved in that respect... )  I'd say that if the conversation turns to politics whilst someone is wielding scissors/razors etc near one's head - it's probably best to steer it in another direction.


----------



## plurker (Dec 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Streatham Mums protesting at the official opening of the Leisure Centre today about the lack of creche..



No space for any Streatham Dads?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2013)

plurker said:


> No space for any Streatham Dads?



I think on that day it really was just mums - from Streatham Mums' Network (that's why I wrote "Streatham Mums" rather than "Streatham mums" - as I meant the organisation as opposed to a group of mums - iykwim).  I'm sure there is space for Dads though. Maybe some Streatham Dads could start up a Streatham Dads' network and do some campaigning themselves - or someone could start up a Streatham Parents' Network.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 13, 2013)

Virtual Blue said:


> I never went into Porkys but it had a reputation for sleaze - was like that for years.
> 
> That new(ish) barber shop is well rubbish btw.
> The barber and i had an "disagreement" over Syria and said my friend was a terrorist.
> And on top, he gave me a real shit haircut.



Which one's that? I go to the Polish(?) one almost opposite The 5 Bells. 8 quid a pop, does a good job.  Friendly barber, although I've only kept the conversation around kids (my missus was pregnant when I first started going there, and he had recently become a father again, so...


----------



## Smick (Dec 14, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> There is something about barbers and political disagreements.. gaijinboy stopped going to Haircut Sir? for the same reason.  (although I believe it is now run by the guy's children and has improved in that respect... )  I'd say that if the conversation turns to politics whilst someone is wielding scissors/razors etc near one's head - it's probably best to steer it in another direction.


 
Yeah, it's Andy's son and daughter running Haircut Sir? and they seem to be lovely people. Andy does come back to cover the kids' holidays but I've always found him to be a nice guy. I haven't discussed politics with him though.

His son does the best haircut, £6.50. When they charged £6 I gave £8 including tip. Price went up to £6.50, still give £8, costs the same but less tip.


----------



## SepiaToned (Dec 15, 2013)

Has anyone read the Streatham Masterplan? Its old, but I don't think anyone has mentioned it in this thread so thought it was worth bringing up as it's an interesting read.

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...91-F5C0BEBE90D2/0/StreathamMasterplan2009.pdf

Or a condensed version can be found here
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...7A/0/Masterplanproposalsworkshopmaterials.pdf

It's good to see so many things which were proposed on it either being complete such as the hub, or underway like the library refurbishment, illumination of impressive buildings and removal of the central reservation.

I like the idea so shops or cafés overlooking streatham green as I think it would get more usage then... Though I still think there needs to be more trees planted to create a barrier between it and the A23.

The market space outside the Kwikfit sounds interesting, as does the hotel on the current Morrisons site. The only thing I can think would warrant a hotel at the moment would be the ice rink... So I can't help but think that only a Travellodge would move to the site... Not the 'landmark' building they speak of in the proposal.

I think it will be a very long time before anything happens on Gleneldon Mews though. I can picture those little holdings with the cobbled street being a great place for quirky shops, artists studios/galleries. Like A small scale version of the Distillery District in Toronto - if anyone has been? But Streatham just isn't there yet with its demographic!

Annoyingly, it also talks of the central reservation being removed AND pavements widened, but TFL have already said the pavement widening isn't happening. 

It would be interesting to hear other peoples views.


----------



## g force (Dec 16, 2013)

Interesting some parts have happened, despite the obv fuck ups around timing of the Hub. Megabowl site is an utter mess and will take a long time to sort out.

Hotel at the Morrisons site? Can't see the point or the demand - there's the Ice Rink for game days but after that? Shame about the pavments but the central reservation is certainly a lot better than it was.

Disagree slightly re: demographic - see far more students commuting and around the High Rd and cafes etc that have sprung up to serve them. I agree it's not quite Hackney but it's definitely changing, or at least has in the 7 years I've lived here.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2013)

Loved the Streatham mums protest. Lib Peck wasn't too impressed with them.  Can't believe that a new leisure centre can be designed without plans for a creche which would open up the potential to bring in more customers.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 18, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> Which one's that? I go to the Polish(?) one almost opposite The 5 Bells. 8 quid a pop, does a good job.  Friendly barber, although I've only kept the conversation around kids (my missus was pregnant when I first started going there, and he had recently become a father again, so...



Yeah i been to that Polish as well - I had a haircut there once and the barber had a hangover coupled with bad morning breath. He too gave me a bad cut (I have longish hair and never go for short back/ sides - I was very specific!).

The one I refer to is on the row of shops by Porkys, next to the new pizzeria place. It's ran by a Lebanese guy, friendly but don't talk about Assad or the Free Syrian Army!


----------



## boohoo (Dec 18, 2013)

I went to the great big vacuous Tesco yesterday. It could stash the same stock in less space - I suppose it might be good when it is very busy  - yesterday at 6 it was pretty dead - people at tills doing nothing. Could have made a smaller store and used the space for housing or offices or a large creche to support the leisure centre.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 18, 2013)

boohoo said:


> I went to the great big vacuous Tesco yesterday. It could stash the same stock in less space - I suppose it might be good when it is very busy  - yesterday at 6 it was pretty dead - people at tills doing nothing. Could have made a smaller store and used the space for housing or offices or a large creche to support the leisure centre.



The Tescos Manager is having a drink with the local residents tonight btw.
Free drinks and nibbles for an hour.
Venue: Tescos.

I would usually go but have other plans.


----------



## Jimathon (Dec 18, 2013)

I've recently moved to Streatham, quite close to the aforementioned dystopian Tesco. It's good if I want to wander around somewhere alienating at 3am, I guess.

Good to see the Wimpy's still there.


----------



## ringo (Dec 18, 2013)

At the risk of summoning the wroth of the Streatham massive, I might visit the Aforementioned Dystopian Tesco tonight to do my Xmas booze run if its that massive and empty.


----------



## ringo (Dec 19, 2013)

ringo said:


> At the risk of summoning the wroth of the Streatham massive, I might visit the Aforementioned Dystopian Tesco tonight to do my Xmas booze run if its that massive and empty.



Blimey, I've been to smaller football stadiums. And they'd still run out of Baileys </panics>


----------



## g force (Dec 19, 2013)

It's quite *something* isn't it! The travellator still astounds me.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 19, 2013)

The Streatham Hub is reminiscent of Cronnenberg's society in Shivers...

Good news is that I'm getting a refund from Streatham Leisure Centre for the mis-selling of the family membership as the facilities are not up to scratch.

No swimming in the mornings. No kid's play area. The annoying kid's swimming class in the baby/ learning pool on weekend mornings/ early afternoon (when the fuck can I take my son there?), lack of gym equipment (promise of a smiths bench in March now)....


----------



## ringo (Dec 19, 2013)

g force said:


> It's quite *something* isn't it! The travellator still astounds me.



My littlun loved them, running up the down one and down the up one


----------



## plurker (Dec 19, 2013)

The swimming pool, I checked it out yesterday, at about 6. 
Three lanes, 8/9 kids having lessons in one of them.  Me and one other bloke had a lane each and there were a few other snot doing lengths.

Haven't swum for ages, felt good to do a mile, though my shoulders hurt.  Good ppol, shower warm, pool maybe a degree too warm for me. £4.10 is better than Balham. The only major fail is that there's not a clock up on the wall (there's a teeny one by the entrance poolside) so you can't easily check how long you've been swimming / how long lengths are taking.

The other fail is that there's no audible 'S'cuse me - you've left your shampoo and googles in the changing cubicle' warning, but I guess that's a little too specific to my needs


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 20, 2013)

Poor communication.

A few members were greeted with 'the centre is closed due to annual training, sorry for the inconvenience.'

It's 6.30 in the morning.
We woke up especially for this.
Cunts.
Why didn't they tell us this yesterday?
Where were the signage?

Seriously that leisure centre is jarring my head off.


----------



## Jimathon (Dec 20, 2013)

SepiaToned said:


> Has anyone read the Streatham Masterplan? Its old, but I don't think anyone has mentioned it in this thread so thought it was worth bringing up as it's an interesting read.
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...91-F5C0BEBE90D2/0/StreathamMasterplan2009.pdf
> 
> ...



The 'hub' is very depressing, architecturally. I am really fed up with lay pseudo-modernism. I feel very sorry for the church, surrounded by this guff. The Tesco, this thread has already (and amusingly) covered.

The 'new hotel to be built on the Safeway site to create a landmark' sounds ominous. Not seen the plans but sounds like wonk-speak for something horrendous.

Any fellow cyclists on here? I'd appreciate any backstreet routes or tips. When heading south with the Common to your left, it's not too much fun heading across the three lanes of traffic to filter for the right turn towards Streatham Common station. I got beeped at yesterday for daring to be in the right hand lane


----------



## Jimathon (Dec 20, 2013)

Jimathon said:


> lay pseudo-modernism.



Ahem. *Lazy* pseudo-modernism


----------



## han (Dec 23, 2013)

I went to that big new tescos yesterday, out of morbid curiosity, to see what the dystopia is like. It's quite incredible, isn't it? 

I'll be sticking to Noor in Brixton for most of our food, but I'll probably pop down to the big tescos for a big booze run now and again. They've got decent bicycle parking.


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 23, 2013)

han said:


> I'll be sticking to Noor in Brixton for most of our food, but I'll probably pop down to the big tescos for a big booze run now and again. They've got decent bicycle parking.



Drink-cycling? NOT ALLOWED.


----------



## plurker (Dec 30, 2013)

Jimathon said:


> Any fellow cyclists on here? I'd appreciate any backstreet routes or tips. When heading south with the Common to your left, it's not too much fun heading across the three lanes of traffic to filter for the right turn towards Streatham Common station. I got beeped at yesterday for daring to be in the right hand lane


There's the route I use - from Streatham Hill to Streatham Common - which takes you off the High Road entirely - go via Drewstead/Woodfield/Garrad/Riggindale/Conyers/Estreham Road...


----------



## Cowley (Jan 3, 2014)

SepiaToned said:


> Has anyone read the Streatham Masterplan? Its old, but I don't think anyone has mentioned it in this thread so thought it was worth bringing up as it's an interesting read.
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...91-F5C0BEBE90D2/0/StreathamMasterplan2009.pdf
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I read those masterplans a couple of years ago and to be fair things are happening in Streatham albeit at snails pace. Plenty has changed in the past 6 and a bit years I have lived here and for the better too.

Really looking forward to the opening of the Library, the refurbishment desperately needed to happen. I was regular visitor with the Kids so will definitely use it once it re-opens.

Streatham Green? Isn't that the area where they have the farmers market? I have not been to the farmers market yet, I have heard really good things about it, it's been there a while so must be doing pretty well?

Not sure how a market outside of Kwikfit would work, I dunno..it just doesn't seem appealing.

I totally agree re: Gleneldon Mews, it has huge potential IMHO, Cafe's, Artist/Musicians Studios, Quirky Shops etc, it's ripe for development but would need to be done tactfully.

I would argue Streatham is there with it's demographic, we are not as bohemian as Brixton but we have quite a sizeable Arts/Music Community just not enough places to satisfy that side of the Community.

In terms of the middle class/latte drinking set, there are plenty of them in Streatham, all these new aspirational "middle class" type businesses that have opened up are jam packed every week, Pratt and Paynes pub, that Boyce De Rocca Cafe, that new gift shop next door to that Sushi/Chinese  place!

I think a quirky type development with businesses to match would do well on Gleneldon Mews.


----------



## plurker (Jan 6, 2014)

Cowley said:


> Streatham Green? Isn't that the area where they have the farmers market? I have not been to the farmers market yet, I have heard really good things about it, it's been there a while so must be doing pretty well?
> Not sure how a market outside of Kwikfit would work, I dunno..it just doesn't seem appealing.



Streatham Green is the area top end of Babington Rd, as you say, where they have the Farmers' Market.  The market itself never seems to have many ppl buying stuff, but it's quite pricey imho. 
We had a letter through recently about works being done to that area, but I only skim-read it so not sure what's being proposed - but it was talking of road closures etc, so it must be quite significant.

Kwikfit - rumours abound about Waitrose sniffing about that site and wanting to develop it - but I think, and hope, they'll stay as rumours tbh - last thing the high road needs is another supermarket! Kwikfit seem to be doing enough business, so not sure they'll be looking to sell up anyway.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 6, 2014)

plurker said:


> Streatham Green is the area top end of Babington Rd, as you say, where they have the Farmers' Market.  The market itself never seems to have many ppl buying stuff, but it's quite pricey imho.
> We had a letter through recently about works being done to that area, but I only skim-read it so not sure what's being proposed - but it was talking of road closures etc, so it must be quite significant.
> 
> Kwikfit - rumours abound about Waitrose sniffing about that site and wanting to develop it - but I think, and hope, they'll stay as rumours tbh - last thing the high road needs is another supermarket! Kwikfit seem to be doing enough business, so not sure they'll be looking to sell up anyway.



I wouldn't mind a Waitrose!!


----------



## Remus Harbank (Jan 6, 2014)

That farmer's market is completely overpriced, unfortunately. And seems to be less popular as a result (but that might be the weather, also).


----------



## plurker (Jan 6, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> I wouldn't mind a Waitrose!!


Walk to Balham, you'll find one there


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 6, 2014)

plurker said:


> Walk to Balham, you'll find one there



Balham intimidates me.
Too many Jeremy Clarkson lookalikes...


----------



## plurker (Jan 6, 2014)

That is your typical Waitrose customer. Put a Waitrose into Streatham and Streatham will become like Balham...


----------



## SepiaToned (Jan 7, 2014)

plurker said:


> Streatham Green is the area top end of Babington Rd, as you say, where they have the Farmers' Market.  The market itself never seems to have many ppl buying stuff, but it's quite pricey imho.
> We had a letter through recently about works being done to that area, but I only skim-read it so not sure what's being proposed - but it was talking of road closures etc, so it must be quite significant.



I agree that the farmers market by the Mannor Arms is very expensive! does anyone know how the one outside the Railway in Streatham Common compares?

I received some literature through the postbox about a year ago now about the development next to Streatham green. The plan is to pedestrianise the top of babbingdon road where it meets Mitcham lane, create a plaza for the market stalls, additional outside seating for The Manor Arms, create benches going around the already existing trees, maybe plant new ones too, I can't remember. Sounds like things are finally going ahead though which is good!


----------



## Cowley (Jan 8, 2014)

plurker said:


> Streatham Green is the area top end of Babington Rd, as you say, where they have the Farmers' Market.  The market itself never seems to have many ppl buying stuff, but it's quite pricey imho.
> We had a letter through recently about works being done to that area, but I only skim-read it so not sure what's being proposed - but it was talking of road closures etc, so it must be quite significant.
> 
> Kwikfit - rumours abound about Waitrose sniffing about that site and wanting to develop it - but I think, and hope, they'll stay as rumours tbh - last thing the high road needs is another supermarket! Kwikfit seem to be doing enough business, so not sure they'll be looking to sell up anyway.


 
Yeah I have not ventured down to the farmers market yet. I am not against Farmers Market per say but most of them are unbelievably expensive. I have nothing against sometimes paying premium prices for premium produce but I do get the impression these farmers markets take the piss with their pricing.

Waitrose? Interesting that another Supermarket wants to come into Streatham, I would have thought Tesco, Sainsburys and Morrisons is more than enough! Not forgetting Iceland and Lidl that are on the main part of the High Road. Where on earth would people park if Waitrose did manage to secure the Kwikfit site? Couldn't see it working, or at least I don't think they would compete with either Tesco or Sainsburys.


----------



## g force (Jan 8, 2014)

Will Morrisons stick around now the Tesco is there? I wonder what impact there has been since it opened given it has more parking and for anyone on foot/getting the bus Tesco is in the prime location.


----------



## Cowley (Jan 8, 2014)

g force said:


> Will Morrisons stick around now the Tesco is there? I wonder what impact there has been since it opened given it has more parking and for anyone on foot/getting the bus Tesco is in the prime location.


 
That's a good point, I reckon they will really struggle to compete. I have used Morrisons a few times but wouldn't go out of my to go there. Very average produce and their prices are pretty much on par with Tesco.

I always thought Morrisons was competing with Asda but had noticed over the past year or so that their prices have gone up a fair bit so they pretty much compete with Tesco now.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 8, 2014)

I still prefer it to Tescos tbh. 

We went around the shiny new Tescos, was interested to note that it's actually got a seperate Halal counter.  I hope that's not going to affect the lovely El Baraka Halal at the top of the hill.


----------



## SepiaToned (Jan 8, 2014)

I hate the Morrisons. I used to live just round the corner from it and I often wanted to stab my self to distract me from the general incompetences of the staff, the seriously messed up self service machines, and in general some of the customers who shop there. because it's quite small, it never had things in stock in larger sizes (thus creating better value for money). I now live a stones throw from Sainsburys and have never, ever gone back to Morrisons!


----------



## g force (Jan 9, 2014)

I agree it's not the nicest physical space and clearly wasn't enough to support a supermarket previously. But i'm not sure what, if anything, could replace it. I've heard/seen the mooted hotel plans...but again, a hotel, there? really?


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jan 9, 2014)

Moving to streatham soon - any good tips?! 

*skims thread*


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 9, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Moving to streatham soon - any good tips?!
> 
> *skims thread*



which part?
Hill, Vale or middle Streatham?


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jan 9, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> which part?
> Hill, Vale or middle Streatham?


Probably middle Streatham. It's convenient for work. Although will probably not be moving until the summer


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 9, 2014)

Cool! Then we are neighbours.

Earl Ferrers is a well decent pub - i really like it in there.
Railway also but that's on the Common end.

Morrisons is shit.
Tescos is better but only slightly.

The dry cleaners by the station are the best.
Don't go to Jimmy the Cobbler to fix your shoes - he closes at the most awkward times and his workmanship is wank.

Cottage Chicken is okay.
Morleys near the Common side is better.

The Leisure Centre is ace.

That's my tip for Streatham


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jan 9, 2014)

Is it true there's a delicious pizza place nearby?


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah Bravi Ragazzi - better than Franco whatsitsface in Brixton Village.
http://braviragazzipizzeria.co.uk/

My tips for Streatham are
Bravi Ragazzi for pizza (they deliver, which is very dangerous)

El Baraka Halal just down the hill from St Lenoard's Church for their merguez sausages (very good, and about 6 quid a kilo, allthough the beef/lamb ones I prefer to their chicken ones) and North African stuff like cous cous (they've got a range of cous cous from fine to course).

I prefer Morrisons over Tescos, but that's on ideological grounds after one of their senior bods bitched about the levels of other supermarkets tax avoidance schemes.

White Lion's ok, the beer 'jungle'/smoking area's good. I've even been to a gig there (a psychedelic surf band from Brighton who I vaguely know someone in from way way back)

The bakery up at the north end of Streatham high street does great Turkish and Iranian flatbreads, and more 'normal' breads.  Avoid their very fatty lamb mince though.

Korona Delicatessen on the high street does very nice cakes (it's a good Polish deli as well). Although their cake section varies, and I really wish they'd start doing that cake which turned out to be chopped nuts and whipped cream on a cake base again.

Addomme just around the corner from Streatham Hill station is a *superb* Italian, I mean really really good.

I thought Beyrouths was very good when we went there (middle eastern food), although I hear Ilili in the north end of Streatham High Street is better (I've not eaten there though).

I quite liked Bar 61 which is a tapas place run by a friendly Lebanese family pretending to be Spanish.

Dorchester just up Leigham Court Road is worth a pop, it's sort of 'nan' style food, with typewritten menus, with all bills added up pen and paper.

There's a good workmen's shoe shop down the hill from St Leonards Church, I'm wearing the Chelsea boots that I got for £30 quid last year right as I type. They also sell steel toe capped trainers as well.

I hear there's a very good French Deli on one of the side roads, but I've not been there yet.

The Hideaway opposite Morrisions is meant to be a top Jazz/food place, but I've not been their yet, and my missus had a bit of a row with them when she was pregnant and nipped in to use the loo and they wouldn't allow her, so us going might have to wait for a bit.

I quite want to check out some of the Somali places around the corner from Morrisons, but I'm not sure I'd know where to start.

There's also a good Turkish greengrocer (Foodway it's called) opposite Phones4U.

I think I've only really scratched the surface of Streatham really, I've only been in Streatham for a couple of years (before that we were in Tulse Hill, and I visited Streatham only infrequently).

*eta* oh and the Indian supermarket opposite Streatham Hill is good, as is the slightly spendy fishmongers just up Leigham Court Road

*eta* *eta*
Kennedy's Fish and Chip shop (also at the Streatham Hill end of Leigham Court Road) is excellent. It seems expensive, until you realise that actually their standard cod and chips will quite easily feed two people.  The queues on a Friday night are completely justified.

*eta* *eta* *eta*
The Rookery in Streatham Common is excellent in an ecologically protected space within a park way.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh and if you're in the middle part of Streatham you might fall into the delivery area of the branch of Lahore Kebab House in Norbury.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 9, 2014)

Try the Spice Lounge as well.
It's now ran by the bloke with missing fingers from Curry Spice in Clapham - they make excellent food.

Gosh, how can I forget about Kennedys! It's a bit of a trek though for chips...


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh and that Vietnamese place next door to the employment agency with the entertainingly bad cardboard cut outs of 'workers'  in the window is meant to be very good as well.
http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/52/662635/restaurant/London/Tiger-Restaurant-Streatham

Mrs Wongs is meant to be great as well.

We tend to go to Tooting if we want great curry (Lahore Karahi, and Dosa N Chutney, nuff said) though. It's 20 minutes on the bus from Streatham. Plus there's the amazing Pooja there (the only place I've seen proper Gujarati snacks outside of my in-laws)


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 9, 2014)

and Ilili - great Lebanese food - BYOB - good value - nice atmosphere.  Really works for us as that kind of cuisine serves veggies and meatheads and kids really well.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh and Streatham library's cool.  It's even got it's own wiki page.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streatham_Library

Oh and Perfect Blend is also highly rated


----------



## g force (Jan 9, 2014)

Def go to The Rookery, walk up the path to the White House for a nice view (well ish as it's Croydon).

Perfect Blend is average. Not bad but nothing to rave about food or drink wise. Waterfront on corner of Greyhound Lane sometimes has decent wine/beer offers with their pizzas. The Common is awesome in the summer.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 9, 2014)

"The dry cleaners by the station are the best."

Not in my experience. Took a pair of trousers there to be shortened last year and collected them a few days later. Got home and discovered the trousers were exactly the same length as when I took them in, they'd merely wrapped a bit of polythene over them and charged £8.50 for the privilage.

That's the dry cleaners by Streatham station by the way, not to be confused with the excellent dry cleaners near Streatham Hill station.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 9, 2014)

g force said:


> Perfect Blend is average. Not bad but nothing to rave about food or drink wise. Waterfront on corner of Greyhound Lane sometimes has decent wine/beer offers with their pizzas. The Common is awesome in the summer.



I think why so many people rave about it is that it's very child friendly.  I've been there once in the sleep deprived haze of early baby parenthood and they were very accomodating of us and a small wriggly baby.  The food was good, but given the amount of other better places in the area I'd probably go else where to eat.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 9, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> That's the dry cleaners by Streatham station by the way, not to be confused with the excellent dry cleaners near Streatham Hill station.



The one next to chicken shop?
Yes they are excellent.
I was remember the owner getting verbally savaged by this pissed off Jamaican guy (who refused to pay the dry cleaning bill yet still wanted his suit).

Then the owner came rushing out with a metal pole and chased him out of the shop.


As for the one by Streatham Station.
I never had issues with them.
Their tailoring does take a few days mind,.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 9, 2014)

Probably the one next to the chicken shop, yes, but I'm not too familiar withelse is around there (Streatham Hill). I took some curtains to them a while back and they charged £26 whereas the dry cleaners by Streatham Station had quoted £40.

The Earl Ferrers that you mentioned is good too although I've only been a few times, once to put in an embarrassing performance at the pub quiz.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jan 9, 2014)

this all sounds great - cheers  do you like living in streatham?


----------



## SepiaToned (Jan 9, 2014)

I love living in Streatham.

To throw in a few more recommendations

For Sunday lunch I love the Railway, Mannor Arms and Pratts and Payne.

Funky Medusa on Greyhound lane is great and reasonably priced for ladies haircuts. Opposite is a really cute restaurant called Perpericon, Bulgarian/Mediterranean. Super cheap, super delicious.

I like the sports stuff on offer on tooting common - the tennis courts and the lido.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 9, 2014)

I loathe it, as you can tell by my previous posts on this thread  

In all seriousness, yes I really like Streatham.  It reminds me of the London I grew up in. I like the amount of non chain shops/eateries on the high street. I like being within walking distance to a butchers/bakers/fishmonger/cinema. It's a very unpretentious area. Lots of parks near by.

We live on the Streatham Hill end though.  On the edge of one of the first estates built in the UK (built by the Artizans, Labourers & General Dwellings Company between 1898 and 1928), which looks a bit like if you'd got Tim Burton to design an estate, as it's got towers on the corner houses and other gothic touches. It's quite a green area, with a lot of trees and flowers and that, and I've loved walking my baby daughter under the swaying trees in the dead of the night, or pointing out the summer flowers and butterflies to stop her crying.


----------



## g force (Jan 10, 2014)

Same here...it reminds me of the area of Birmingham I grew up in, real mix of people (there are some very, very well off people living in Streatham), random assortment of shops, the green spaces. Has no pretensions about it whatsoever.


----------



## plurker (Jan 10, 2014)

*a non-exhaustive list of things:

good*:
talay thai
earl ferrers
leisure centre
rookery and the woods of norwood grove
pizza adomme by streatham hill
K&J motors - best garage by a mile
leigham arms
hung's chinese
bravi ragazzi pizza
the deli opposite streatham hill station, no name, blue fronted
british heart foundation record and bookshop
tooting common
wholefood cafe
beyrouth
ilili
kennedy's

*average*:
pratts and payne
morrison
oishii
i <3 coffee
bar 61
chris's fish bar (common)
fish tale fishmongers
streatham common main bit

*bad*:
tesco, though I shop there for some stuff morrison doesn't stock. Sainsbury can do one with their inflated prices.
foxtons
people who can't afford to live in balham munching up our flats
cinema

I've lived in streatham, top middle and vale, for 19 years.  I guess I must like it then!


----------



## SepiaToned (Jan 11, 2014)

plurker said:


> *average*:
> pratts and payne
> 
> *bad*:
> foxtons



Ah, I quite like Pratts and Payne for Sunday lunch, and I think it's very reasonably priced too! 

As for Foxtons, and I know I'm likely to get banished from this place when I say it, but this time last year I was looking to buy a flat in Streatham and Foxtons were by a long mile, much better than any of the other estate agents we used. I'm really grateful they're in Streatham as I think my search would have been a much longer process if it wasn't for them (though I didn't actually buy a property through Foxtons... Oops!)


----------



## deviltrax (Jan 12, 2014)

g force said:


> Def go to The Rookery, walk up the path to the White House for a nice view (well ish as it's Croydon).
> 
> Perfect Blend is average. Not bad but nothing to rave about food or drink wise. Waterfront on corner of Greyhound Lane sometimes has decent wine/beer offers with their pizzas. The Common is awesome in the summer.


Sorry but the waterfront is awful, it's rank!


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2014)

Good things about Streatham:

Three overground train stations
Wholemeal Cafe
Tesco*
Sainsburys
Tooting Bec common
Streatham common
Leisure centre (probably, haven't been there myself)
Streatham Odean (haven't been for years but it's a great looking building from the outside)
Conyers Road pumping station (another good looking building)
Many streets of fine Victorian housing

Bad things about Streatham:
The narrow stretch of Steatham High Road from St Leonards church to Streatham Station. 

*Most people on here seem not to like Tesco, but the whole site (including leisure centre and flats ) is far smarter than what was there before... the crumbling swimming baths, the even more crumbling ice rink, the derelict vandalised church hall etc.


----------



## han (Jan 12, 2014)

We went to Addomme for the first time last night. Loved it. Very friendly, full of Italian families. People were queuing - and lots of people came to get takeaway. 

I'd say the pizzas are almost on a par with Bravi Ragazzi - definitely the second best pizzas I've had outside S Italy. (but imo, Bravi Ragazzi are the best). We're definitely going to go again and try some other stuff. The meatball starter looked scrumptious, and lots of people had these paper bags full of some kind of courgette bread ball thing as a starter which I want to try next time.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 12, 2014)

I have to say that the Streatham Odeon is horrible...


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2014)

All the good things have been covered but just to add I lived in Streatham for years and was very happy there.


----------



## han (Jan 12, 2014)

We live equi-distant between Brixton and Streatham, near the top of Brixton Hill, and we're lucky that we're 15 mins walk from both. 

I do prefer shopping and eating out in Streatham more these days tbh (except getting veg from Noor in Brixton Market which can't be beaten on price).


----------



## hash tag (Jan 13, 2014)

Pleased you brought up Little Italy. Just before Christmas I tried to go to whole foods but it was closed for a christmas party so ended up in
little italy. They really couldn't cope; possibly the worst meal I have ever had. The door was locked and the closed sign up was up abot 20.00 as they couldn't cope. Is it always that bad?


----------



## han (Jan 13, 2014)

Where's Little Italy?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 13, 2014)

plurker said:


> *bad*:
> tesco, though I shop there for some stuff morrison doesn't stock. Sainsbury can do one with their inflated prices.
> foxtons
> people who can't afford to live in balham munching up our flats
> ...



You know, for big shops I go to Sainsburys. 
More range and it turns out cheaper.


----------



## plurker (Jan 13, 2014)

Little Italy used to be Bocca, and was fantastic; I've not been back since the new name/owners

Purple has closed down - that used to be okay.


----------



## plurker (Jan 13, 2014)

han said:


> Where's Little Italy?



Little Italy used to be Bocca, and was fantastic; I've not been back since the new name/owners

Purple has closed down - that used to be okay.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 13, 2014)

Really?  It was always so busy.  Used to pity 19 being next to them.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 13, 2014)

hash tag said:


> Pleased you brought up Little Italy. Just before Christmas I tried to go to whole foods but it was closed for a christmas party so ended up in
> little italy. They really couldn't cope; possibly the worst meal I have ever had. The door was locked and the closed sign up was up abot 20.00 as they couldn't cope. Is it always that bad?


The last time we went there (because my wife had blocked us going to Addomme as she had gone there with her cousin the week before on my recommendation) we had a very average meal, and there was a fly in my glass of wine (which to be fair, they did sort that out very quickly and gave us another bottle). 

That Portuguese tapas place, The Castle is ok too.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 13, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> *Most people on here seem not to like Tesco, but the whole site (including leisure centre and flats ) is far smarter than what was there before... the crumbling swimming baths, the even more crumbling ice rink, the derelict vandalised church hall etc.



It's far better.
I use to go to the old leisure centre and always remember how shit it was...stupid kids outside getting shot or getting beat, use to hear so much craziness while in the gym.

Now it's sterile buildings of 1970s Dystopia.
One thing does bother me though.
What happens when those flats get populated?
will it be possible to board 8.12pm train to Farringdon?
I only 'just' get on now and that's at a squeeze ...


----------



## plurker (Jan 13, 2014)

ohmyliver said:


> Really?  It was always so busy.  Used to pity 19 being next to them.



yeah, not seen it open since Dec; and @streathamalley - who's on the Streatham BID said y'day on twitter it was closed for good.

Agree the new leisure centre is better than the old; no-one's disputing that...


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 13, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> will it be possible to board 8.12pm train to Farringdon?



No chance. Or even the 8.12am for that matter. I'm getting fed up with the 9.08am even now.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 13, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> No chance. Or even the 8.12am for that matter. I'm getting fed up with the 9.08am even now.



i'm catching the 8.39am of late as i can at least stand in the isle.
will consider walking to the Common side if this persists.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jan 13, 2014)

i love a good pizza place


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jan 13, 2014)

Casual Observer said:


> No chance. Or even the 8.12am for that matter. I'm getting fed up with the 9.08am even now.


how bad are they?! id probably be getting the 9.38am...


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 14, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> how bad are they?! id probably be getting the 9.38am...


I'm exagerating a bit. There's certainly no danger of not getting a seat at that time.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 15, 2014)

I know it was in Norbury and I know it's not in running with the thread but very sad to learn this place has now closed down

http://shaheebhelpoori.com/

To be able to take my partner to a restaurant that was a total veggie place was a joy; no worries about rubbish veggie options.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 15, 2014)

First we lose the Kastoori at Tooting and now Shahee Bel Poori.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 15, 2014)

lang rabbie said:


> First we lose the Kastoori at Tooting and now Shahee Bel Poori.



I loved both of those too


----------



## hektik (Jan 17, 2014)

Very pleased to see that my thread is still going strong, 4 years later  

I am still living the dream in Streatham, but with two extra little ones in the family, so my pyschogeography of the place is altered - now less about places to eat out/drink and more about places to amuse the kids. 

Interesting to hear about the opinions on the leisure centre - I have just cancelled my Virgin Gym membership and will be joining the centre to save myself some cash - just hope it isn't the wrong choice. Had a look around - didn't like the changing rooms for the gym part - why on earth are the showers laid out like that? Mrs Hektik was one of the streatham mum's campaigning for the creche at the leisure centre, we are still holding out hope that there will be a good resolution.


----------



## hektik (Jan 17, 2014)

ohmyliver said:


> I hear there's a very good French Deli on one of the side roads, but I've not been there yet.



The Tour de France, on Sunnyhill Road - is brilliant but pricy (but being about 30 seconds from my house, gets a lot of business). Used to be run by a proper old school French couple, who were miserable and didn't believe in customer service, smiling or engaging in conversation if they could help it. Used to close for lunch, and at other odd times, so you had to time your visit properly. 

Unfortunately the lady died, and the husband has sold up and moved back to France. It was going to close entirely, but someone on the street bought it and has kept it open - more cakes, a couple of places to sit and have coffee, and a nice community feel. (but pricier produce). Deli stuff is OK, ham and cheese is nothing you couldn't get at a supermarket, but the pate and sausages are good, lots of French wine and produce.


----------



## hektik (Jan 17, 2014)

and did a streatham drinks ever get organised?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 17, 2014)

hektik said:


> and did a streatham drinks ever get organised?


Not as far as I know.  First it was too close to other drinks, then it was too close to Christmas and various people had very snotty colds, and now here we are, halfway through January.

Why, are you offering to organise it?


----------



## hektik (Jan 17, 2014)

i'm offering to attend.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 17, 2014)

hektik said:


> The Tour de France, on Sunnyhill Road - is brilliant but pricy (but being about 30 seconds from my house, gets a lot of business). Used to be run by a proper old school French couple, who were miserable and didn't believe in customer service, smiling or engaging in conversation if they could help it. Used to close for lunch, and at other odd times, so you had to time your visit properly.
> 
> Unfortunately the lady died, and the husband has sold up and moved back to France.



Bit unfair on Jean Pierre.	He loosened up if you talked to him about wine.  Very few customers had any idea just how ill his wife had been.  I was one of his regulars in the early years of the shop, but after moving to edgy SW2 only tended to visit once a year or so after trips to my doctor's surgery nearby.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jan 18, 2014)

hektik said:


> and did a streatham drinks ever get organised?


sounds good


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 25, 2014)

What on earth is going on in Wyatt Park Rd? Police vans all over the place what looks like a firearms team...


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 27, 2014)

Ate at Adomme yesterday lunch.  Food was up to their usual excellent standards (clam and bean stew, yum yum!), but we were bowled over by their customer service.  Despite it being firmly nap time, my 10 month old daughter woke up after 20 minutes of napping.  They were out of high chairs, but the woman who was serving (I've been lead to believe that they rotate the front of house positions) took my _slightly _overtired daughter, and showed her around the place, so that we could finish eating our lunch.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 27, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> What on earth is going on in Wyatt Park Rd? Police vans all over the place what looks like a firearms team...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25907505  in short anti-terror raid.  19 year old now in custody


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 27, 2014)

ohmyliver said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25907505  in short anti-terror raid.  19 year old now in custody


Butt now released on bail.


----------



## Cowley (Jan 28, 2014)

ohmyliver said:


> Oh and if you're in the middle part of Streatham you might fall into the delivery area of the branch of Lahore Kebab House in Norbury.


 Lahore Kebab House is awesome.


----------



## Cowley (Jan 28, 2014)

g force said:


> Same here...it reminds me of the area of Birmingham I grew up in, real mix of people (there are some very, very well off people living in Streatham), random assortment of shops, the green spaces. Has no pretensions about it whatsoever.


 
Yep, I really love living in Streatham too, my kids also seem happy, albeit they are still very young. Most def a real mixed community here, on the whole folks seem to get on, it's very evident on the street I live on.


----------



## Cowley (Jan 28, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I have to say that the Streatham Odeon is horrible...


 
Cold too. Do they actually have central heating in that building? Wont go for that reason alone which is a shame really. It desperately needs a makeover inside too.


----------



## SepiaToned (Jan 30, 2014)

This is not a new thing in Streatham, but I'm hoping someone might be able to help.

I'm looking for somewhere local that I can get the screen on my phone fixed. Does anyone know of any where in Streatham? Failing that, anywhere close by, Norbury, Balham etc.?

Thanks


----------



## Greebo (Jan 30, 2014)

SepiaToned said:


> <snip> I'm looking for somewhere local that I can get the screen on my phone fixed. Does anyone know of any where in Streatham? Failing that, anywhere close by<snip>


AFAIK there are a couple of places near Brixton tube which do this - only a bus ride from Streatham.  Failing that, try the stretch of Streatham High Road between St Leonards and Streatham HIll stn.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Jan 30, 2014)

Cowley said:


> Cold too. Do they actually have central heating in that building? Wont go for that reason alone which is a shame really. It desperately needs a makeover inside too.


When we went to see _Gravity_ the sound came on but not the picture. For about 10 minutes. That said, I have a weak spot for the place, it would be terrible if it closed down.


----------



## Cowley (Jan 30, 2014)

Remus Harbank said:


> When we went to see _Gravity_ the sound came on but not the picture. For about 10 minutes. That said, I have a weak spot for the place, it would be terrible if it closed down.


 
Don't get me wrong I want it to stay open, but I would like to see improvements. It's not an enjoyable experience going there sitting in your coat watching a film. The building has so much potential too, it's so grand. I mean it all costs to refurbish...but I have never understood why they haven't brought it up to standard, there must be reasons for it aside from the fact they get away with it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 30, 2014)

Purple is now closed so I had to have breakfast in nineteen today

Central reservation is being ripped up and replaced minus railings by the look of it

Lidl now has an in-house bakery


----------



## Remus Harbank (Jan 31, 2014)

Too bad about Purple, loved it there. Does anyone know why the closed down?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2014)

Remus Harbank said:


> Too bad about Purple, loved it there. Does anyone know why the closed down?



Will PM


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh I can't PM you.  Owner returned home for certain reasons


----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> <snip> Central reservation is being ripped up and replaced minus railings by the look of it <snip>


Now with added saplings.


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> <snip> Lidl now has an in-house bakery


The evil gits have rigged the ventilation so that you're hit by the smell of fresh bread at the entrance, and over by the yogurt & icecream, but not by the bread itself.  Thus maximising the amount of shopping time spent feeling hungry.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Jan 31, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh I can't PM you.  Owner returned home for certain reasons


Oh dear just realised my settings were off, thanks for the info though


----------



## SepiaToned (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey guys, thanks for the suggestions, found a shop a few doors down from Pratts and Payne called mr? Phone (love the name) and got it all sorted.

On the way, I noticed a cute looking restaurant called Rice Republic at the top of the dip. I don't know if it's been there a while and I've just missed it, but it certainly looks better than most of the shops in the dip.


----------



## tin'ed (Feb 9, 2014)

hello people. just stumbled upon this thread with much interest. i'm moving back to Streatham Hill after 9 years abroad in a few months...and I can't wait to come home... especially after all these reports of fine eateries which have popped up over the years!
Can anyone tell me what the new leisure centre gym is like, and does it compare well to the other gyms in the area? 
thank you neighbours!


----------



## plurker (Feb 17, 2014)

^ Cant help I'm afraid; though it always seems busy when I go to the pool, suggesting it's probably at least as good compared to others locally.

The Knolly's Road garden centre has a -50% sale on everything currently to reduce stock.  They're currently leasing as tenants of the shed company; which is looking to expand its operation and had asked the garden centre to vacate by end Feb - with the view that the site will just become a timber yard.
The garden centre are hoping to relocate over to the old scaff yard on Wellfield Road (which I've often coveted buying and building a house on  ) soon.
Let's hope that they can make the move; with the garden centre in Balham also now closed SW16's greenfingered types are running out of options.


----------



## ringo (Feb 17, 2014)

^ That will leave West Norwood without a garden centre as the one Lansdowne Hill hardly opens any more


----------



## Remus Harbank (Feb 17, 2014)

According to the Greens, Streatham is the only Inner London area that has got a fracking licence. Does anyone know more about this? Madness if true…


----------



## plurker (Feb 17, 2014)

Earlier U75 thread here.
There's a petition against it here: https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/ban-fracking-in-lambeth-1


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 19, 2014)

Remus Harbank said:


> According to the Greens, Streatham is the only Inner London area that has got a fracking licence. Does anyone know more about this? Madness if true…


 
Unless my understanding of the geology of the Thames basin is completely out, this is a a steaming pile of horse-shit from Frack-Off trying to drum up wealthy London supporters,  onto which Lambeth Greens have jumped for a quick news story. 

A small strip of Streatham Vale is in the northernmost part of a 30km by 10km area (three Ordnance Survey grid sector squares) covered by one of the petroleum licences.  AFAIK The operator is only interested in the bits in the southern 2km of the licence area where Croydon/Sutton suburbia gives way to the Downs green belt and there is some possibility that the Jurassic geology below the chalk might contain some petroleum deposits of the sorts in the areas of the Weald and Downs immediately to the south.


----------



## ringo (Feb 20, 2014)

lang rabbie said:


> Unless my understanding of the geology ......



Love that Mantell map, cheers. Trying to find a print to buy, but am making do with a printout of the image for now.


----------



## Deano39666 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Im new to the site, theres some great posts here!
By the way theres a new facebook page you simply type in streatham on facebook. To make sure you have the right page theres a picture of the old streatham ice rink on the page.  I look forward to posting here in the future.


----------



## SepiaToned (Feb 23, 2014)

Work has begun on the Plaza outside the Manor Arms, apparently as has work on installing spotlights to illuminate some of our nicer buildings and monuments.

The BID is apparently funding banners and hanging flower baskets from the lamp posts up the high road. I'm guessing this will not happen until the central reservation work is over though.


----------



## plurker (Feb 24, 2014)

I hear, on the reliable source that is Twitter, that there's a new Chinese,  Rice Republic that is '_Streatham's best Chinese'_

I queried the poster as to its superiority over Hung's, which is my favourite by far, and was reassured it was.  I doubt this poster's correct; but will undertake a research mission and report back at some point; unless anyone's already been?

Had a delicious carrot cake and coffee in La Parisienne on Sat; far and away the friendliest place for cake and coffee (£3.10 for both ) so the likes of Earl Grey & Rose can do one imho...


----------



## han (Feb 24, 2014)

Does Hung's deliver? 

I shouldn't be asking this really, I've just been on the weightloss thread.


----------



## plurker (Feb 24, 2014)

han said:


> Does Hung's deliver?
> 
> I shouldn't be asking this really, I've just been on the weightloss thread.


Yes. Or no. Depending on whether I'm being a bastard to you or not.


----------



## T & P (Feb 27, 2014)

I've no idea how long it's been opened, but I nearly came off my bike today when I noticed the name of this restaurant







For those who don't speak Spanish, chocho is a _very_ rude word describing ladies' privates.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 27, 2014)

What type of place is it?	Also that Itallian next door is it any good?  been meaning to try it for ages.


----------



## T & P (Feb 27, 2014)

Caribbean apparently...


----------



## nagapie (Feb 28, 2014)

Anyone got the number for the new leisure centre?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 28, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Anyone got the number for the new leisure centre?



http://www.better.org.uk/leisure/streatham-ice-and-leisure-centre


020 8677 5758


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 28, 2014)

it opens at 6am now!!

gee, some fat middle-aged white guy had a right go at me on the train cos of my sniffles.
i wasn't even near him...
he said he was going to follow me into work and tell my colleagues how much of a wanker i was (i could do with the company, that walk from the train station to work is quite lonely).


----------



## plurker (Feb 28, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Also that Itallian next door is it any good?  been meaning to try it for ages.



Used to be very good; then changed owners late last year and is now less good; based on internet hearsay (on this thread some pages back iirc.



plurker said:


> I hear, on the reliable source that is Twitter, that there's a new Chinese,  Rice Republic that is '_Streatham's best Chinese'_
> I queried the poster as to its superiority over Hung's, which is my favourite by far, and was reassured it was.  I doubt this poster's correct; but will undertake a research mission and report back at some point; unless anyone's already been?



Boom. 8/10
It is pretty good tbf.  Different to Hungs, in that it's less traditional Chinese menu; and more effort goes into presentation of the food.  Equal quality of food imho. Very friendly staff, quite empty last night at 2230 - which is a shame; it deserves to do better.
Salt and pepper broccoli came on a wooden board in a light tempura batter and was demolished very quickly indeed. Fried fish in ginger and spring onion; nice very fresh, rice in a bamboo-effect steamer thing was nice. Prawn noodle thingy was amazing - great tasting prawnage.
Veggie always cheaper than meaty, but our meal for two came in at under £20 - no charge for the green tea nor prawn crackers! They're BYO at the moment, though the guys said they should be receiving their license within two weeks.

On the slope down from St Leonards, just before the bus stop if you're heading southbound.


----------



## SepiaToned (Mar 2, 2014)

Lol at the name Cho Cho, had no idea what it meant... But it's been there a while.

I live down by Streatham Common station and was wondering if anyone could recommend anywhere good to buy fruit and veg as well as meat? I find the supermarkets to be overpriced on the former, and terrible quality for the later.

Have you guys seen the results for thebStreatham Business Awards?

Business of the year and best shop front, Charles Carter Hair
Best place to eat and drink, Ililly
Greenest business, DeVere Cycles
Lifetime achievement award, Mediworld
Best customer Service, I love Coffee
Best small entrepreneur, Vinters Studios

What do you guys think, agree, disagree?


----------



## plurker (Mar 3, 2014)

I buy fruit & veg from the ubiquitous 'bowl for £1' shops - cheap as you like, and quality's fine, as long as you don't expect it to hang about for weeks before eating.

Streatham business awards; never heard of Charles Carter, Mediworld nor Vintners Studios - suspect that's cause they're not on my radar rather than them not deserving winners of whatever they won.

A cycle shop would be a shoe-in for Greenest business; I don;t like De Ver however.  The coffee in ILoveCoffee is good; as are their cakes and coffee.
Best place to eat and drink is a helluva category; as referenced in the 15 pages preceeding, one thing SW16/SW2 is not short of is good food places! ilili is good; there are others better.


----------



## SepiaToned (Mar 3, 2014)

I agree with Ilili, I thought their food was bloody fantastic, but a little on the expensive side. I don't drink and I think the prices are a little inflated as people who do usually drink, save a lot by not spending money on restaurant priced alcohol. I think the atmosphere/decor is better in Beyrouth's, and service was nothing to write home about. Mediworld is a huge shop that overlooks the bottom of Streatham Common, been around for yonks


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 3, 2014)

ooh.. I prefer the atmosphere/decor in Illili.. I find Beyrouth's very echoey.  I hadn't noticed the inflated prices but then we do drink so it works out well for us.

We had the most amazing meal at Addomme Sunday for my Dad's 70th.  They could not have taken better care of us - they made it really special.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 4, 2014)

We've been to Illili twice in the last month (the last time because Addomme isn't open on Saturday lunchtime, boo) and both times the service was very good (not on a par with Addomme though, but what place is?).  Very child friendly.  I get the fuss about it now .


----------



## boohoo (Mar 4, 2014)

Those down Norbury way, head to Moorish lounge - lovely food.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 4, 2014)

Drinks in Anerley - 249 goes there: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...drinks-march-the-anerley-arms-anerley.321292/


----------



## han (Mar 7, 2014)

Ah, I'd love to come to that, but it's a Thursday, isn't it, which I can't make.... 

I'm thinking of organising a Streatham drinks in April. Pub suggestions please? Also, what days of the week are good for people?


----------



## han (Mar 7, 2014)

White Lion is unpretentious.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 7, 2014)

pesh recommended The Earl Ferrers  I have no idea at all what it's like - in fact I know little about Streatham pubs - except I didn't warm to Pratts and Payne.  The White Lion is right on the high street so nice and convenient for lots of people I imagine.  What I do know about that pub (from Streatham mums' network) is they do lots of collecting for families in need and stuff like that - including a childrens' music charity so worth supporting.  Actually the website is interesting.  http://whitelion.org.uk/

I'd like to try it out.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 7, 2014)

I've been to a gig in the White Lion (after noticing a band formed from the ashes of an early 90s Brighton band that I knew the main man in, were playing).  It's not a bad little venue/pub at all. The beer 'garden' is spacious enough I think.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 7, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> pesh recommended The Earl Ferrers  I have no idea at all what it's like


 
It's a lovely little pub.


----------



## plurker (Mar 7, 2014)

White Lion is a great pub - good to have a live music venue on the high road. Saw The Egg there not long back; happy days!
Owner is a musician, and well connected too (got Manu Chao to play a gig there when he last played Brixton Electric - maybe 2011/2?)  and also the founder of a great charity music4children.org

Ferrers is also a good boozer; used to do fair-priced meals too but those prices have crept up a lot in the past 18 months.  Good for pint on the way back from the High Road though...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 7, 2014)

plurker said:


> Ferrers is also a good boozer; used to do fair-priced meals too but those prices have crept up a lot in the past 18 months.  Good for pint on the way back from the High Road though...



Another vote for the Ferrers. 
tbh, i find their food a tad overrated (then I say that with all pub foods).
they do good ale.


----------



## han (Mar 8, 2014)

Shall we try the Ferrers then? 
We can always have the next one at the White Lion  

What evenings are good for people? I can do any evening except Thursdays....


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 8, 2014)

I can do Wednesdays after 8ish, Thursdays and sometimes Fridays/Saturdays.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 8, 2014)

I can do after 7 on most weekdays and any time at weekends.... but I need a good period of advanced warning as going out now requires complex bargaining with the missus, or organising a babysitter


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2014)

The Whole Meal caff in Shrubbery Rd could do with some new stuff!!! Its a fave of my partner BUT it's been serving the same old homity pie since the turn of the last century, nothwithstanding, I make a much better one.


----------



## Cowley (Mar 10, 2014)

I was in the Italian yesterday on the High Street, Bocca, the place next door to Choo Choo.  Was getting a couple of ice creams for my daughters. 

Anyway one of the Bocca staff mentioned that next Saturday is their last day, apparently Bocca and Choo Choo next door are closing down.  A Supermarket is coming in to replace to vacate the space of both stores.  Anybody know anything about this?  and/or what Supermarket is coming?


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 10, 2014)

The rumour is Asda.  There's been much gnashing of teeth about it not being a Waitrose on the Streatham mum's network page (which I wish they'd rename Streatham parent's network) on FB.


----------



## plurker (Mar 10, 2014)

Asda is more suited to Streatham, but Waitrose have allegedly been sniffing around for years (the kwikfit/PRS site).  I didn't know Asda did 'local' type supermarkets though.  

Thinking about it this is crazy.  In the 2 mile stretch from the A205 - Streatham Common we have 

Sainsbury local x 2
Sainsbury big x 1
Tesco local x 1
Tesco MASSIVE x 1
Cooperative
Lidl
Iceland

Work Buy Consume Die.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 10, 2014)

Indeed, and one of the things I like about Streatham is the amount of independent places on the high street.


----------



## Cowley (Mar 11, 2014)

plurker said:


> Asda is more suited to Streatham, but Waitrose have allegedly been sniffing around for years (the kwikfit/PRS site).  I didn't know Asda did 'local' type supermarkets though.
> 
> Thinking about it this is crazy.  In the 2 mile stretch from the A205 - Streatham Common we have
> 
> ...


 
Morrisons too. 

Asda will complete the set


----------



## hash tag (Mar 11, 2014)

plurker said:


> Asda is more suited to Streatham, but Waitrose have allegedly been sniffing around for years (the kwikfit/PRS site).  I didn't know Asda did 'local' type supermarkets though.
> 
> Thinking about it this is crazy.  In the 2 mile stretch from the A205 - Streatham Common we have
> 
> ...



Have you ever tried finding out how many supermarkets there are witihin a mile or two radius from home? 
In under 2 miles from where I live (based on stores website branch finders) I have just 25 Sainsburys, 23 Tossco's, 16 Coop's, 1 Waitrose and Asda!
A different one for each day of the week and them some!


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2014)

Went for a quick after-work pint at the Earl Ferrers tonight with t'other 'arf. 

What a lovely pub! Yes we should definitely have our Streatham drinks there.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Mar 12, 2014)

ohmyliver said:


> The rumour is Asda.  There's been much gnashing of teeth about it not being a Waitrose on the Streatham mum's network page (which I wish they'd rename Streatham parent's network) on FB.


Ironic to think that the first Waitrose ever opened in Streatham in 1955


----------



## plurker (Mar 12, 2014)

Remus Harbank said:


> Ironic to think that the first Waitrose ever opened in Streatham in 1955



I never knew that. 
I did however know that the UK's first ever supermarket was opened in Streatham in 1951, it was a 'Premier Supermarket' and occupied the site of what is now Daily Fresh Foods - opposite Streatham Hill stn.


----------



## han (Mar 19, 2014)

How about having a Streatham drinks at the Earl Ferrers on Wed 9th April? X


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 19, 2014)

han said:


> How about having a Streatham drinks at the Earl Ferrers on Wed 9th April? X



I might well come but I wouldn't be able to get there till late and i'd have to make gaijinboy not go to his usual Wednesday pub night...

but actually the Earl Ferrers was in some article in the Guardian (I think) of the top 10 London pubs recently.. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 19, 2014)

This article? http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2011/may/06/top-10-london-best-pubs.


----------



## han (Mar 19, 2014)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I might well come but I wouldn't be able to get there till late and i'd have to make gaijinboy not go to his usual Wednesday pub night...
> 
> but actually the Earl Ferrers was in some article in the Guardian (I think) of the top 10 London pubs recently.. I'll see if I can find it.



When WOULD be good for you?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 19, 2014)

here it is...

http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2011/may/06/top-10-london-best-pubs

eta, got distracted, posted and then realised... beaten to it by ohmyliver


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 19, 2014)

han said:


> When WOULD be good for you?



Thursday - Saturday - but don't organise it around me - I reckon gaijinboy will be ok with that Wednesday.. it's school holidays so he'll be under less pressure in general (taking kids to/from school and nursery etc) because I won't be at work.

I can't deny him his football though so I won't be there before 8:30ish.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 19, 2014)

Was up there today.  Noticed that little place near to the cinema is getting renovated


----------



## han (Mar 20, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Thursday - Saturday - but don't organise it around me - I reckon gaijinboy will be ok with that Wednesday.. it's school holidays so he'll be under less pressure in general (taking kids to/from school and nursery etc) because I won't be at work.
> 
> I can't deny him his football though so I won't be there before 8:30ish.


 
Ah, just realised I can't make 9th now. 16th?


----------



## girasol (Mar 20, 2014)

I might be up for drinks in Streatham *subscribes*  That pub is nearby and we haven't been there...


----------



## Cowley (Mar 20, 2014)

The Library will be opening soon, March 26th according to the Streatham Guardian. The refurb looks great from the outside, also from the inside judging by the picture Streatham Guardian have published.

pic in link below...

http://www.streathamguardian.co.uk/...am_Tate_Library_to_Re_Open_after_Restoration/


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 20, 2014)

han said:


> Ah, just realised I can't make 9th now. 16th?



ah no - def can't do that date.  Why not put up a poll of 4 or so dates that suit you and see how it pans out?  It's been working well for the SE london drinks.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 20, 2014)

Apparently Jo "Streatham is a shithole" Brand is opening the library.    Nice work Lambeth Council.


----------



## Cowley (Mar 21, 2014)

ohmyliver said:


> Apparently Jo "Streatham is a shithole" Brand is opening the library.    Nice work Lambeth Council.


 
Brilliant.


----------



## SepiaToned (Mar 23, 2014)

A brilliant marketing tactic getting Jo Brand in... More people will talk about it in comparison to if it was any other celebrity, therefore more people will know what is going on.

The interior pictures look amazing, I love the barrelled ceiling. I went past it last night and the whole exterior looks so much better. The new entrance at the side looks very swish. I had in my head that it would be lit with plain white lights so when I went past, I couldn't help but think it looked like a nightclub... But still, an improvement. The white lion has also had the multicoloured lights beamed onto it. Does anyone know which other buildings will be getting the treatment?

Central reservation works look good. I'd thought the tree planting would be more consistent than it looks set to be, just a few in little clusters.


----------



## Cowley (Apr 9, 2014)

Did anybody attend the opening of the Library? If so..was Jo Brand there and did she get egged? 

On a serious note, I went down to the Library last Saturday with my daughters, they have done a great job on it IMHO, from what I noticed they have restored/retained a lot of the period features and done a good overall job of smartening up the exterior and interior.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 9, 2014)

Cowley said:


> Did anybody attend the opening of the Library? If so..was Jo Brand there and did she get egged?
> 
> On a serious note, I went down to the Library last Saturday with my daughters, they have done a great job on it IMHO, from what I noticed they have restored/retained a lot of the period features and done a good overall job of smartening up the exterior and interior.



I went to the library with my 3 year old son.
I loved the play area/ reading area, real good and a massive improvement to what it was before.

I also liked the self check-out for loans.


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 13, 2014)

Cowley said:


> Did anybody attend the opening of the Library? If so..was Jo Brand there and did she get egged?



Far worse I hear.  Given the mid-morning timing of the official opening, most of the audience were retired local worthies and she got the terrifying Streatham death stare masked as polite indifference.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh went to http://tiger-cafe.co.uk/ (near the laundrette on Streatham High St).  I've heard that the Chinese food there is very average, but the Vietnamese menu items are very good, so we had 3 starters from the Vietnamese menu, and they were flipping great.  We'll be going back to try more items from said menu.


----------



## han (Apr 21, 2014)

Right, I am thinking, a Wednesday night soonish for a Streatham drink. Whaddyafink?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 21, 2014)

han said:


> Right, I am thinking, a Wednesday night soonish for a Streatham drink. Whaddyafink?


A possible maybe, but it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## han (Apr 22, 2014)

Would you prefer a weekend?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 22, 2014)

han said:


> Would you prefer a weekend?


At this point, I can't even be sure that I'd get there at all.  OTOH Tuesdays are out for the next couple of months, and Fridays are probably not the best idea in the world.


----------



## han (Apr 22, 2014)

Hm. A Wednesday then perhaps! Anyone else?


----------



## SepiaToned (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like the Megabowl site has a new buyer. http://londonsquare.co.uk/developments/detail/streatham_hill

There's a new, really cute looking Polish cafe next to the White Lion.

Not on the high road, but builders are in doing up the the retail space next to the Railway on Greyhound Lane, does anyone know what's going to open there?

On the site of the Old Dairy, just off Valley Road, Belway (I think) homes are going to be developing 18 houses and 40 flats.

The shop that you guys were talking about earlier is looking to put in a new shop front with an automatic door. Application says it's associated with a proposed convenience store. It's a huge shame as I really don't think the high road needs any more of these, there's already a lot of the express/local stores on that stretch, not to mention the 3 larger ones down by the common.

Does anyone know what's happening with the plaza outside the Manor Arms? It was supposed to have been finished on March 31st and it's still a mess. I'm not a builder, but it really doesn't look like the most complex of jobs, just laying some paving!


----------



## Cowley (May 2, 2014)

SepiaToned said:


> Looks like the Megabowl site has a new buyer. http://londonsquare.co.uk/developments/detail/streatham_hill
> 
> On the site of the Old Dairy, just off Valley Road, Belway (I think) homes are going to be developing 18 houses and 40 flats.
> 
> The shop that you guys were talking about earlier is looking to put in a new shop front with an automatic door. Application says it's associated with a proposed convenience store. It's a huge shame as I really don't think the high road needs any more of these, there's already a lot of the express/local stores on that stretch, not to mention the 3 larger ones down by the common.


 
Yeah those Old Dairy homes are quite near me, they are on Valley Road, they keep re-advertising them at higher prices due to House price rises.

That shop is going to be Morrisons, I am pretty sure I saw Morrisons name on the planning application on the door.

P.S. That London Square website is depressing, modern...bland developments...soulless.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (May 2, 2014)

han said:


> Hm. A Wednesday then perhaps! Anyone else?


i'd be up for streatham drinks! should be moving there soon


----------



## ohmyliver (May 3, 2014)

Cowley said:


> Yeah those Old Dairy homes are quite near me, they are on Valley Road, they keep re-advertising them at higher prices due to House price rises.
> 
> That shop is going to be Morrisons, I am pretty sure I saw Morrisons name on the planning application on the door.


Yeah, I put the wrong supermarket down in my post haste. 

I've not noticed The Old Dairy houses going up in price, I did notice that the end of terrace ones are priced higher.   I think they're overpriced even taking into account the insanity of London house prices.


----------



## plurker (May 9, 2014)

ohmyliver said:


> Yeah, I put the wrong supermarket down in my post haste.
> .



The two neighbouring restaurants (Bocca and ChoCho) both closed and now have a Planning app to be knockled into one for a Morrisons 'M-Local' store. My money says that'll be granted and Morrison's will move their operation from its current place by Streatham Station, leaving that empty...


----------



## ohmyliver (May 9, 2014)

It would make sense for them as it's in the shadow of The Tesco of 24 Hour Doom where it is.  It doesn't really make sense for Streatham High Street as near that there's a Tesco, a Sainsbury's, and The Co-Op.  Oh well.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 9, 2014)

Oh while I'm here, has anyone eaten at any of the Somali places on the top end of Gleneagle Road?  Any recommendations?


----------



## Cowley (May 21, 2014)

Nothing really new here in this article...but interesting that Streatham is listed...the Yuppies are coming in!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27425255


----------



## ohmyliver (May 21, 2014)

Cowley said:


> Nothing really new here in this article...but interesting that Streatham is listed...the Yuppies are coming in!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27425255


We moved to Streatham Hill (from Tulse Hill) a couple of years ago... it's noticeably got more Balhamesque and less ghetto suburbia over that period.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 21, 2014)

Oh took my daughter to the new Polish place on the high street, next to The White Lion.  I wasn't impressed.  Food was between ok and good (nice meatball, nice sauerkraut (sp?), average mashed potato), my pudding came with fairly 'own brand' vanilla ice cream (which my daughter refused to eat after the first mouthful, which is odd because she's 14 months and loves sweet things (mainly because fruit is the sweetest thing she tends to be given at home).   Big portions though. 

I wasn't entirely sure they didn't overcharge me as it was more than I was expecting, and the bill didn't seem to reflect what I ordered.


----------



## Cowley (May 21, 2014)

ohmyliver said:


> We moved to Streatham Hill (from Tulse Hill) a couple of years ago... it's noticeably got more Balhamesque and less ghetto suburbia over that period.



Aye, things are definitely heading in that direction and I have noticed that too.


----------



## plurker (Jun 6, 2014)

Streatham Food Festival takes place over this weekend.
(This post may or may not have resonance with the one above)


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 11, 2014)

The Food Festival was fun. I enjoyed the Drunken Dairy ice Cream, some bread samples from a new bakery due to open just off the high Rd...I forget the name, but will look out for it as it was truly excellent sourdough rye bread, a top hog roast - very succulent and juicy and fennely, and a couple of pints in the Manor Arms.

Also tried Brighton Way and found it pretty good. I like it that they bring iced tap water straight away with no charge, the food was good, not overpriced, good atmosphere, excellent cocktail.

(unusually hedonistic weekend - offspring away, partner's birthday)


----------



## plurker (Jun 12, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Also tried Brighton Way and found it pretty good. I like it that they bring iced tap water straight away with no charge, the food was good, *not overpriced*, good atmosphere, excellent cocktail.


I got as far as looking at the menu, thinking 'that's expensive' and went to Beyrouth instead 

New bakery sounds interesting though; Lidl bakery is, for now, allaying my need for good rye/sourdough


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 12, 2014)

I've found details of the new bakery http://elephant-bakehouse.co.uk/#services here. And it looks as if they will deliver bread to your house.

Also, passed a new café - the Village Café, just before Streatham Green on Mitcham Lane - a very friendly owner came out, she is just opening, I think. It looked v nice, wholesome, friendly, advertising a Full English for a fiver.  Will have to check out for brunch sometime.

The Manor Arms seems to have become more realistic - the plate of macaroni cheese for £15 and posh fish finger (singular) have been replaced under the new management. Didn't have anything to eat though,just ale.


----------



## plurker (Jun 13, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Also, passed a new café - the Village Café, just before Streatham Green on Mitcham Lane - a very friendly owner came out, she is just opening, I think. It looked v nice, wholesome, friendly, advertising a Full English for a fiver.  Will have to check out for brunch sometime..


oh yea, this place is ace, is in the space that was a crap offie prior.
I discovered it last week and neglected my duty to this thread  The Veggie full for £5 was the best I've had for a while, and came with a free apple and summat smoothie.

Very friendly owners, nice inside and the nearest place geographically for me to get breakfast  I fact I shall go there tmrw.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 13, 2014)

plurker said:


> oh yea, this place is ace, is in the space that was a crap offie prior.
> I discovered it last week and neglected my duty to this thread  The Veggie full for £5 was the best I've had for a while, and came with a free apple and summat smoothie.
> 
> Very friendly owners, nice inside and the nearest place geographically for me to get breakfast  I fact I shall go there tmrw.


 That's great value: in most places an apple and summat smoothie alone is about £3-20.
Glad it lives up to it's friendly owner and nice decor promise.


----------



## Cowley (Jun 16, 2014)

I tried Brighton Way for the first time yesterday, took my two daughters.

I didn't enjoy the experience, maybe it was because it was relatively busy but the staff were completely rushed off their feet, took them 10 minutes to even ask me if we wanted a drink and that was after I waved them over my way. 

I wasn't exactly met with enthusiasm...I almost felt guilty for daring to ask them to order food and drink...

When the Food I ordered arrived, it didn't look great presentation wise...it wasn't exactly cheap so I did expect it to look a bit more appealing, it didn't taste great either, very bland.

On the plus side the Kids Menu was good in terms of the choice on offer and my daughters appeared to enjoy their meals, it was pretty good value too.

To finish off it took them 15 minutes to bring the Kids dessert and we were then rushed out of the place due to another booking taking place.

Not a very good experience but I will try it once more as I put it down to teething issues.

One thing I will say is I am not sure what they are trying to market themselves as...it does come across as a "jack of all trades" type place, so kind of restaurant/bar/cafe...seems like they are trying to compete with "Perfect Blend" albeit in a less favourable building.


----------



## SepiaToned (Jun 16, 2014)

The Village Cafe sounds really nice, must swing by some time.

I ate at the Brighton Way a week after opening and thought the food was delicious, but the service quite slow... And it wasn't even that busy. We too put it down to teething issues and I think 1 week after opening, you can't be too harsh on them!

I spotted the new banners hanging from the lamp posts on my run the other day, must say it's one of the least exciting things the BID have put forward!

Not that it's new, but I ate at the Pied Bull the other weekend and was pleasantly surprised. I hadn't realised the garden stretched around the back and away from the noise and fumes of the high road. Food was just as good as many other pubs I eat at in Streatham, but a damn sight cheaper, Pratts & Payne, the Railway and Manor Arms to name a few.


----------



## brain_opera (Jun 25, 2014)

We're moving to Streatham since our dick landlord is kicking us out of our Lewisham place. We'll be opposite Streatham Common, near the Streatham station end. Does anyone know of a decent fruit and veg place nearby that's not Tesco? Have been spoiled by Lewisham food centre which was huge and plentiful and we  could stock up on mint etc as well. Cheers!


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 25, 2014)

Not sure, but El Baraka Halal at the top of the hill by the church is excellent, they do some fruit and veg including fresh mint.  You also must have a drink in the Ferrier's Arms.


----------



## SepiaToned (Jul 1, 2014)

London square, the new owners of the Megabowl site will be exhibiting their plans to the public on Thursday 10th July from 3.00pm till 8.00pm and Friday the 11th from 9-5 at 170 Streatham Hill. They also seem to have a PDF on their website, I don't know if it will be the same information. http://londonsquarestreatham.co.uk/LSSNL.pdf

Don't get me wrong, I'd far rather have coffee shops over betting shops/cash converters, but is it just me or does it seem like we have too many? Cafe Barcelona, a new coffee shop looks to be opening just up from Morrisons.

I've heard it before, but I'm hearing it again, the library may get an extension in Streatham South. Last time I heard it would be upstairs in the Railway pub. Has anyone else heard anything about this?

Also heard there's a new book shop going to open up... This makes me excited, something new that isn't a repeat of anything we already have, plus it's books!

This is also a very interesting find. I hate the really big signage/lettering and really hope that doesn't go ahead. The smaller stuff as way of directions for people though seems like a good idea. I like the smaller things like pavement slabs with writing in them too. http://www.wemadethat.co.uk/pdfs/Streatham_Street_Manual_(digital).pdf


----------



## plurker (Jul 2, 2014)

SepiaToned said:


> This is also a very interesting find. I hate the really big signage/lettering and really hope that doesn't go ahead. The smaller stuff as way of directions for people though seems like a good idea. I like the smaller things like pavement slabs with writing in them too. http://www.wemadethat.co.uk/pdfs/Streatham_Street_Manual_(digital).pdf



Well fuck me. p.23 tells me I live in _Streatham Village. _Maybe 150 years ago...


----------



## plurker (Jul 9, 2014)

Streatham Festival happens this weekend; 

My missus is putting a project into it called Art23; using shop windows (both used and empty) on the High Rd as gallery/display spaces - all going up from today - and *totally FREE*.There's a map of venues here and follow @Art23_Streatham for info.

_Look out for unexpected additions to window displays on your daily journeys, or follow the whole art trail on a journey of discovery….. Artists include: Virginia Waterhouse, Steve Trevillion, Eleanor Wright, David Pepper, The Paper Planes Collective presenting presenting photographs by Charlie Armstrong, Emma Condliffe, Jiro Osuga and Battle of the Eyes._

Also there's an Open Studio all weekend at ASC Studios, Streatham Hill behind the Sainsbury Local - *again free to all *- with 30/40 artists showing work, no obligation to buy.
_
(this post is made by me in my 'local resident' capacity as opposed to 'promoting an event' so hopefully will be allowed to stay _


----------



## Darren2014 (Jul 25, 2014)

I see cash converters is closing, anyone know what is moving in to replace it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2014)

Darren2014 said:


> I see cash converters is closing, anyone know what is moving in to replace it?



Hairdressers/Nail Bar, gambling shop, halal meat shop?  

Mind you, there's already that new halal meat shop, which seems to be spending bundles.  Is that open yet?


----------



## SepiaToned (Jul 30, 2014)

The 90's looking offices opposite Streatham train station have had some people in doing work which has got me wondering what's going on. Wonder no more, looks like they're being converted into 35, 1 and 2 bed flats. They seem quite pricey IMO, considering they face onto the high road, and I'm assuming they won't have any outside space. Still, it should make a nice improvement to the building.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 30, 2014)

The Cut is open and it's great!!
Means I live 2 mins away from the leisure centre and tesco.


----------



## plurker (Jul 31, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> The Cut is open and it's great!!
> Means I live 2 mins away from the leisure centre and tesco.



What does this mean? I'm hoping there's a new pedestrian shortcut somewhere...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 31, 2014)

plurker said:


> What does this mean? I'm hoping there's a new pedestrian shortcut somewhere...



The shortcut is between the Tescos and the Leisure Centre.
Means you can walk straight through from the main road onto the Ferrer's Triangle - (Ellora Road, Hambro Road, Ferrers Pub).

Only opens from 10am to 9pm to deter driver/commuters.


----------



## plurker (Jul 31, 2014)

Perfect, that's what I wanted to hear - I come from Potters Lane underpass 
I've wandered down there a number of times post-swimming only to find locked gates and boards etc - so great to know it's open. Is it a road or walkway?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 31, 2014)

It's walkway leading to metal stairs (edgings are very sharp, nearly slipped when it was raining).

Potters Lane?
Coincidentally...I received this via Email the other day.

*There have been 5 robberies reported in the last 12 weeks to 17/07/14 in the Potters Lane/Conyers Road area and 1 ABH (Actual Bodily Harm) incident reported. The dates and times of those incidents are:



Robbery on 10/06/14 at 18.17 hours

Robbery 05/07/14 at 17.30 hours

Robbery on 05/07/14 at 00.06hours

ABH on 07/07/14 at 14.55hours

Robbery on 08/07/14 at 14.00 hours

Robbery on 10/07/14 at 18.30hours



In four of the robberies handbags were taken and in one a phone was taken. In all but one of the robberies there was some varying level of violence. No items were taken in the ABH incident.



The police are currently investigating these incidents, and the Council CCTV van has been tasked to the area 
*


----------



## plurker (Jul 31, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> Potters Lane?
> Coincidentally...I received this via Email the other day.


The subway connecting Estreham Rd/Ferrers Triangle to Conyers Rd and running thru to Eardley Rd.

There were a spate of robberies there a couple of years back; kids on bikes scenario - then they stopped. Multiple subway/roads to scarper down makes it a good place I guess. cheers for the heads up tho.


----------



## Smick (Aug 22, 2014)

Fish and chips in Kennedy's tonight. Portion down. When you ordered fish and chips they used to give you the chips separately but now they throw them in together, all in the over bag. It isn't cheap, we know it isn't, so why do they need to keep pushing for more??


----------



## ffsear (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone in Streatham had or know of someone having a credit card/debit cloned recently?

I got a new card.  used it once in Streatham 4 days, later it was being used up in york to the tune of £900


----------



## plurker (Aug 28, 2014)

Nope. 
I'm wondering where you used it now


----------



## chillum86 (Sep 16, 2014)

Has anyone been to check out Cafe Barcelona yet? It looks nice but there's nothing particular about it to actually draw me in.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 16, 2014)

plurker said:


> Nope.
> I'm wondering where you used it now



Retail 24


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 17, 2014)

'Brand new' farmer's market coming to Streatham this weekend. It'll be in the same place as the previous market at the top of Streatham Green but is weekly rather than twice monthly and is on Saturdays rather than Sundays (10am to 3pm). 

The veggie stall was good if pricey in the past but I hope they return.

https://twitter.com/streathammarket


----------



## chillum86 (Sep 21, 2014)

I popped down yesterday, the usual selection of farmers market food, fairly keenly priced though and nice stallholders throughout. 
Nice to see the new square getting some good use.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 22, 2014)

I went to that market on Saturday morning and bought some stuff, a bit like Pak Choi but more spinachey - really nice.

And in rolling news on Kennedy's:  last week our chips came in a seperate bag to the fish. 2 small fish and a medium portion of chips was more than enough between 2.


----------



## blondie80 (Sep 23, 2014)

Does anyone know what the plan is with Elgar House above Kiwkfit garage? They've spent a lot of time doing it up inside and out. There's a sign on the door saying "como como" but I can't find which company this is. I live nearby and just starting to worry that if a large business moves in we'll have even less parking on our road.
thx


----------



## Cowley (Sep 26, 2014)

blondie80 said:


> Does anyone know what the plan is with Elgar House above Kiwkfit garage? They've spent a lot of time doing it up inside and out. There's a sign on the door saying "como como" but I can't find which company this is. I live nearby and just starting to worry that if a large business moves in we'll have even less parking on our road.
> thx


 
I don't know what the plan is but PRS (Performing Rights Society) use to be in that building 10 years ago when I worked for them, did they move out from their?  I was under the impression they are still there.


----------



## plurker (Sep 26, 2014)

Cowley said:


> I don't know what the plan is but PRS (Performing Rights Society) use to be in that building 10 years ago when I worked for them, did they move out from their?  I was under the impression they are still there.



Performing Right (it's singular, fact fans - 'the right to perform') Society are moving back in once it's been refurbed.


----------



## Cowley (Sep 29, 2014)

plurker said:


> Performing Right (it's singular, fact fans - 'the right to perform') Society are moving back in once it's been refurbed.


 
Cool. Grammar never was my strong point....thanks for pointing that out


----------



## plurker (Sep 30, 2014)

Cowley said:


> Cool. Grammar never was my strong point....thanks for pointing that out



Grammar's one of mine but tbh I'd been getting this wrong for years - I've been working a fair bit with PRS this year and had my error gently pointed out to me in a meeting; thought I'd share


----------



## mwareing1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok I have a question. Why oh why do we have Streatham High road half planted? I do understand that trees can only get plant in the winter months, but why not finish the job? Ok, they didn't want to do any over time, but is there any excuse for the broken lights and spot lights not even fitted in some places. Why half a job?


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 2, 2014)

mwareing1 said:


> Ok I have a question. Why oh why do we have Streatham High road half planted? I do understand that trees can only get plant in the winter months, but why not finish the job? Ok, they didn't want to do any over time, but is there any excuse for the broken lights and spot lights not even fitted in some places. Why half a job?



[Allegedly and sourced from anecdotal Twitter sources not much better than some random guy in the pub] ... the contracted tree nursery only 'fessed up too late in the Spring that they couldn't actually deliver the right number of trees of the sizes that had been ordered for the stretches of new planting.


----------



## Santino (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone know where to get a decent burger?


----------



## chillum86 (Oct 5, 2014)

Santino said:


> Anyone know where to get a decent burger?



The one at Pratts & payne is alright,


----------



## mwareing1 (Oct 12, 2014)

lang rabbie said:


> [Allegedly and sourced from anecdotal Twitter sources not much better than some random guy in the pub] ... the contracted tree nursery only 'fessed up too late in the Spring that they couldn't actually deliver the right number of trees of the sizes that had been ordered for the stretches of new planting.



But that still doesn't answer why the electrics are not finished


----------



## Greebo (Oct 12, 2014)

mwareing1 said:


> But that still doesn't answer why the electrics are not finished


Because this is Lambeth?


----------



## mwareing1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh but we have coloured changing building so that's cool!!


----------



## mwareing1 (Oct 17, 2014)

PS just noticed the buy and sell gold shop on the corner of Sunny hill road across from White Horse pub has been gutted, even the frontage has been taken down. Anyone know what is going in there?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 17, 2014)

mwareing1 said:


> PS just noticed the buy and sell gold shop on the corner of Sunny hill road across from White Horse pub has been gutted, even the frontage has been taken down. Anyone know what is going in there?



Do you mean Shrubbery Road?


----------



## mwareing1 (Oct 17, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Do you mean Shrubbery Road?


No on the corner of Sunnyhill road/ Streatham high road.just before Pratts and Payne pub


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Oct 17, 2014)

Santino said:


> Anyone know where to get a decent burger?


Bf said the one in Earl Ferrers was yummy!

have finally moved to streatham


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 18, 2014)

mwareing1 said:


> PS just noticed the buy and sell gold shop on the corner of Sunny hill road across from White Horse pub has been gutted, even the frontage has been taken down. Anyone know what is going in there?


You would be meaning the premises known to Aboriginal Streathamites as Parksons Menswear, opposite the White *Lion* pub???  It looks as though Albermarle & Bond Pawnbrokers have closed down, and the premises were being marketed earlier in the summer.  

Have to admit I completely failed notice any difference when I walked past this afternoon!


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 20, 2014)

Claim on Twitter this afternoon that the Pawnbrokers is going to be a clothing shop again!


----------



## SepiaToned (Oct 22, 2014)

Great news that a clothes store will be moving in. Much better than another pawn brokers or coffee shop!! I wonder if it's a chain or an independent store...


----------



## plurker (Oct 22, 2014)

lang rabbie said:


> Claim on Twitter this afternoon that the Pawnbrokers is going to be a clothing shop again!




that twitter a/c is linked to the Streatham BID so should be in the know.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 22, 2014)

Streatham Theatre Company are running Halloween tours of the old Streatham Hill Theatre (Beacon Bingo)


> *Access all Eras*
> Friday 31 October 2014
> Saturday 1 November 2014
> 9.30pm (doors 9pm) until 10.45pm
> ...



http://www.streathamtheatre.org.uk/access


----------



## SepiaToned (Oct 27, 2014)

Revive and Thrive look to be working with the BID and want to hear from locals which retailers they would like to see on the high road. Good discussion point, we often talk about the retailers we already have and love, but who would you like to have on the high road?

http://reviveandthrive.co.uk/instre...tham-high-road-nationally-destination-retail/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2014)

SepiaToned said:


> Revive and Thrive look to be working with the BID and want to hear from locals which retailers they would like to see on the high road. Good discussion point, we often talk about the retailers we already have and love, but who would you like to have on the high road?
> 
> http://reviveandthrive.co.uk/instre...tham-high-road-nationally-destination-retail/



M&S


----------



## chillum86 (Oct 27, 2014)

> Revive and Thrive look to be working with the BID and want to hear from locals which retailers they would like to see on the high road. Good discussion point, we often talk about the retailers we already have and love, but who would you like to have on the high road?



A TK Maxx would be nice and would serve all sections of the community. There's ones already in Brixton, Tooting and Balham though so maybe the area is a bit saturated. Alternatively then a Next or H&M would be nice, they're by no means my favourite clothes stores but just thinking what'd work for everyone in the area.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2014)

Could have turned Caesars into something


----------



## plurker (Oct 28, 2014)

Not M&S for twofold reason:

1) I boycott them and 
2) we don't want Streatham to become any more like Balham than it has already.   
My rent has gone up £100 a month just now cause "the market in this area is so buoyant". GO AWAY POSHOS


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2014)

plurker said:


> Not M&S for twofold reason:
> 
> 1) I boycott them and
> 2) we don't want Streatham to become any more like Balham than it has already.
> My rent has gone up £100 a month just now cause "the market in this area is so buoyant". GO AWAY POSHOS



Or any more Brixton than it has already.  Good point and I still enjoy how non-gentrified Streatham is at the moment but I like M&S but don't really enjoy going down Brixton nowadays


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2014)

An Aldi then!  

I've never been to an Aldi but they seem to be popular


----------



## SepiaToned (Oct 28, 2014)

Plurker, that sucks about your rent!

I have to confess and say I love M&S!! It's boring, but reliable. It's my go-to shop when I need something and just can't be bothered to trapse around! Their stuff lasts for ages too! I would be so happy if one was within walking distance in Streatham.

Things we really don't need more of imo are: supermarkets, coffee shops, betting shops, pawn brokers and charity shops. 

I would love to see a more 'every-day' market rather than the weekly farmers market which is too expensive for me to do a regular shop on. Something like Croydon's Surrey Street market that sells lots of 'every day' fruit, veg, meat etc.  My wage simply can't justify the prices of 'organic', so often seen at the farmers markets!

I think mostly, we're lacking clothes shops. The only chains I can think of are New Look and Peacocks. I would love it if shops like H&M, Next, Clarkes, Jones Bootmakers, M&S were to move in. I buy most of my stuff from these places and clothes last me years and years!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2014)

SepiaToned said:


> Plurker, that sucks about your rent!
> 
> I have to confess and say I love M&S!! It's boring, but reliable. It's my go-to shop when I need something and just can't be bothered to trapse around! Their stuff lasts for ages too! I would be so happy if one was within walking distance in Streatham.
> 
> ...



and hairdressers


----------



## SepiaToned (Oct 28, 2014)

We have enough of them? If so, I agree, forgot about that one - hair and beauty... we have enough, don't need more!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2014)

SepiaToned said:


> We have enough of them? If so, I agree, forgot about that one - hair and beauty... we have enough, don't need more!



Yes, hair and nail places popping up everywhere

Oh, and we don't need any more mosques, chapels, temples, other places of worship 

We should be abolishing the lot of them (and that means Catholic/Protestant etc.)


----------



## chillum86 (Oct 29, 2014)

Not sure streatham needs a "normal" market. What would it sell that the plethora of independent greengrocers and pound shops don't already?


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 29, 2014)

plurker said:


> Not M&S for twofold reason:
> 
> 1) I boycott them and
> 2) we don't want Streatham to become any more like Balham than it has already.
> My rent has gone up £100 a month just now cause "the market in this area is so buoyant". GO AWAY POSHOS


The M&S Simply Food store in Balham closed down five years ago as they couldn't compete with Waitrose!


----------



## Jimathon (Oct 29, 2014)

The Waterfront bar opposite Streatham Common shut 'for a refurb' at the start of October. Since then, nothing, other than the odd hint that pizza will be returning.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2014)

lang rabbie said:


> The M&S Simply Food store in Balham closed down five years ago as they couldn't compete with Waitrose!



Never knew that!


----------



## SepiaToned (Oct 29, 2014)

Jimathon said:


> The Waterfront bar opposite Streatham Common shut 'for a refurb' at the start of October. Since then, nothing, other than the odd hint that pizza will be returning.



I thought it had been painted Navy blue with gold embellishments... on the outside at least! I would assume that closure for that long would mean an interior overhaul too?


----------



## plurker (Oct 31, 2014)

Unsubstantiated twitterchat that a coffeeshop/soft play cafe (no, me neither) called _Bertie & Boo _is measuring up for expanding - from Balham - into one of the empty shops (poss the old Oxfam).

I had the misfortune of going into Bertie & Boo in Balham once - thought 'independent cafe, looks okay'. they took the food and coffee order. Made two terrible coffees - soy milk curdled, then came and told me that they'd run out of the only veggie food they had on the menu and "sorry, our till cant process refunds" so tried to charge me for not giving me food.  Shouting match ensued. Eventually they relented and lo, the till did manage to 'process a refund'.

Streatham's slowly being broken


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2014)

Bertie and boo has been rumoured for ages but last I heard they'd decided to go somewhere else. There is a new soft play cafe up near Streatham Hill station though.


----------



## plurker (Oct 31, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Bertie and boo has been rumoured for ages but last I heard they'd decided to go somewhere else.


they were tweeting y'day (@bertieandboo) about measuring up in a shop, which one is as yet undetermined.


----------



## SepiaToned (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah I saw that on twitter too - the old cash converters site. Sounds like a terrible place for those sans children, but I would guess for parents, it's a nice place to go, have the kids kept occupied and chill for a bit. Service you experienced though Plurker sounds awful! That will be 2 cafe come softplay places within yards of one another... Blossoms Jungle Gym just opened next to the 5 Bells. Plus there's that Lattjo Pop place just past Streatham Common.

Looks like a new restaurant is opening in the Old Raj Poot on Streatham Hill http://quemelaimemanger.blogspot.co.uk/

Plus Badgers Cafe in Streatham Vale https://www.facebook.com/badgerskitchen/info too


----------



## boohoo (Nov 3, 2014)

Got to have a nose around the old Streatham  Hill Theatre (bingo hall) on Saturday night. Here's an idea of what it looks like inside:

http://nigelthedame.wordpress.com/2013/07/14/streatham-hill-theatre-a-tour/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Got to have a nose around the old Streatham  Hill Theatre (bingo hall) on Saturday night. Here's an idea of what it looks like inside:
> 
> http://nigelthedame.wordpress.com/2013/07/14/streatham-hill-theatre-a-tour/



Interesting.  Never knew about the WWII bomb


----------



## boohoo (Nov 3, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Interesting.  Never knew about the WWII bomb



Saddest and rather unknown WWII story I've come across is that 42 people lost their life during a bomb strike on 18th October 1940  
which hit the Rose and Crown Pub at Crown Point, making it one of Lambeth's worst bombings. There are only one or two mentions of it online and nothing marks the large loss of life.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Sadist and rather unknown WWII story I've come across is that 42 people lost their life during a bomb strike on 18th October 1940
> which hit the Rose and Crown Pub at Crown Point, making it one of Lambeth's worst bombings. There are only one or two mentions of it online and nothing marks the large loss of life.



Sadist  

Very sad that there's nothing marking Rose and Crown


----------



## boohoo (Nov 3, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sadist
> 
> Very sad that there's nothing marking Rose and Crown



whoops on the 'sadist'  - juggling small child at the same time as posting.

The pub is now a Tescos - I wonder if there is anyone around who knows much about what happened. My neighbor has lived around here since the late 1960s - he's an ex-history teacher and we talk local history when I bump into him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2014)

boohoo said:


> whoops on the 'sadist'  - juggling small child at the same time as posting.
> 
> The pub is now a Tescos - I wonder if there is anyone around who knows much about what happened. My neighbor has lived around here since the late 1960s - he's an ex-history teacher and we talk local history when I bump into him.



Quiz him up.  You might find out more about the pub

Really wish my grandad was still alive so I could ask him all about Brixton


----------



## Smick (Nov 7, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Bertie and boo has been rumoured for ages but last I heard they'd decided to go somewhere else. There is a new soft play cafe up near Streatham Hill station though.


I think that that might be owned by the people who own the Ministars nursery on Cricklade Avenue.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2014)

Smick said:


> I think that that might be owned by the people who own the Ministars nursery on Cricklade Avenue.



Yes it is.. coincidentally I'm just looking at their site at the moment.  Blossoms Jungle Gym.


----------



## Smick (Nov 7, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes it is.. coincidentally I'm just looking at their site at the moment.  Blossoms Jungle Gym.


I haven't been in to the Jungle Gym yet, but the two women who run Ministars, Vanessa and Marie, are great people. we had our daughter there for a few years.


----------



## Smick (Nov 7, 2014)

I just checked out the website there gaijingirl . I think that they need a new, catchier URL.


----------



## Cowley (Nov 7, 2014)

We can get Posh bread in Streatham now.   I checked out Elephant Bakehouse last Saturday, bought a Classic White sourdough.  Not cheap...but you get what you pay for, highly recommended.

Here's their site....http://www.elephant-bakehouse.co.uk/


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2014)

plurker said:


> they were tweeting y'day (@bertieandboo) about measuring up in a shop, which one is as yet undetermined.



saw thsi on SMN today.. confirming an earlier post here..

Breaking news! Bertie and Boo have made an offer on the old Cash Converters next to Morrisons Local on the High Parade!


----------



## boohoo (Nov 16, 2014)

Soft play - like buses - none come for ages and then two at once... 

I hope Bertie and Boo doesn't put the other place out of business.


----------



## Cowley (Nov 17, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> saw thsi on SMN today.. confirming an earlier post here..
> 
> Breaking news! Bertie and Boo have made an offer on the old Cash Converters next to Morrisons Local on the High Parade!


 
The "Balhamification" of Streatham continues


----------



## steve00 (Nov 20, 2014)

SepiaToned said:


> I thought it had been painted Navy blue with gold embellishments... on the outside at least! I would assume that closure for that long would mean an interior overhaul too?



It seems the waterfront is getting renamed The Bank.  Saw a new sign up there last night.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 22, 2014)

Cowley said:


> We can get Posh bread in Streatham now.   I checked out Elephant Bakehouse last Saturday, bought a Classic White sourdough.  Not cheap...but you get what you pay for, highly recommended.
> 
> Here's their site....http://www.elephant-bakehouse.co.uk/


I got one of their 'signature' loafs today.  White sour dough with rye.  Very tasty.  But expensive.  So, in short.  I concur.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Nov 23, 2014)

ohmyliver said:


> I got one of their 'signature' loafs today.  White sour dough with rye.  Very tasty.  But expensive.  So, in short.  I concur.



It is my favourite ever sourdough. Excellent bread. No expensive accompaniments needed, so arguably good value


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 23, 2014)

It was _excellent_ bread (cooked up some baby octopi with red peppers, garlic, chill and saffron to go with it, and it went very well), but I'd still class £3.90 for a large loaf of bread expensive.


----------



## plurker (Nov 24, 2014)

ohmyliver said:


> (cooked up some baby octopi with red peppers, garlic, chill and saffron to go with it





Cowley said:


> The "Balhamification" of Streatham continues


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 24, 2014)

I've lived in and around Tulse Hill/Streatham Hill for, um,  well over 4 years now,  so nerr.  I got the octopi from that Fish Tail place up from Kennedy's. Which has been around since 2009..  and I was regularly visiting Tulse Hill for 3 years before that to see my then girl friend....


----------



## Cowley (Nov 25, 2014)

plurker said:


>


 
 

To be fair I do like Streatham as it is.  It's got a bit of everything to keep me satisfied and hasn't gone the way of our neighbouring "middle class" areas such as Balham and Herne Hill. The recent-ish additions such as Pratts and Payne, the two trendy coffee shops (Boyce De Rocca and the one a few doors down from Oxfam), Elephant Bakehouse and the weekly farmers market all serve a purpose. I can't say I use all these places regularly, but have been to them all in the past and will continue to support them from time to time.

What I like about Streatham is the "down to earth" feel of the place, the unpretentious community, it's got a good mix of everything for everyone, the balance is just right IMO.

I like Streatham like this and whilst I don't expect it to change, I don't want it to either.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 26, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a barber?

I use to go to NAS opposite the White Horse but he's gone a bit shit.
I went to Savvas Brothers before and they gave me a well cheesy cut...

Are there any good ones out there?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> Can anyone recommend a barber?
> 
> I use to go to NAS opposite the White Horse but he's gone a bit shit.
> I went to Savvas Brothers before and they gave me a well cheesy cut...
> ...



The one at the top of Brixton Hill or Van's in New Park Road


----------



## SepiaToned (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh man, Plurker, your grin just made my day!

Really cute jewellery making supplies shop opened up on Greyhound lane next to the Railway. I wish I wore more jewellery than I do because it looks awesome!!!


----------



## chillum86 (Nov 30, 2014)

Does anyone know what's happening with the building being refurbished on the dip between Cafe Barcelona and the new Police Station? 

They've taken the solicitors sign off the outside and last time I walked past they were putting mirrors on the walls so I assume it's going to be something new?


----------



## SepiaToned (Dec 3, 2014)

chillum86 said:


> Does anyone know what's happening with the building being refurbished on the dip between Cafe Barcelona and the new Police Station?
> 
> They've taken the solicitors sign off the outside and last time I walked past they were putting mirrors on the walls so I assume it's going to be something new?



Ah, mirrors? I heard Shout Hair that's up at Streatham Hill is relocating to this end so maybe that's their new home?


----------



## plurker (Dec 4, 2014)

reading the Lambeth council magazine thing yesterday, I saw the owner of one of the new High Road businesses (Indigo Tree iirc) lauding praise on Streatham, saying something along the lines of _'Everybody coming into my shop wants to move to Streatham - what we need now is more florists and bookshops.'_


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2014)

plurker said:


> reading the Lambeth council magazine thing yesterday, I saw the owner of one of the new High Road businesses (Indigo Tree iirc) lauding praise on Streatham, saying something along the lines of _'Everybody coming into my shop wants to move to Streatham - what we need now is more florists and bookshops.'_



Oh dear.  did he not suggest more coffee shops as well?


----------



## plurker (Dec 4, 2014)

She didn't mention coffee shops, perhaps we're at critical mass there already; we've the whole gamut of chain/independent/hipster coffee vendors. What we definitely need is florists.  And some softplay places. And maybe some charity shops


----------



## Smick (Dec 31, 2014)

Does anyone ever use the Lahore Kebab House?

I was thinking of going there but wanted to get some kebabs. I looked up their menu online and it seems to be the standard Indian restaurant meals. What I was looking for was an upmarket version of a South London kebab shop.

Do they do kebabs also?


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 31, 2014)

no, it's the sister place to the mighty Lahore Kebab House in Whitechapel.  They do seekh kebabs, and other meaty Punjabi goodness like grilled masala chops, and karahi curries.  But not Turkish kebabs.

Their delivery service was a bit rubbish though.

You could try Troy Barbeque at the top of Streatham Hill though.  It's a Turkish kebab place.  I wasn't amazingly impressed by the place when we went there a couple of years ago.   They do use the excellent flat breads from the bakery opposite though. That's something.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 31, 2014)

http://www.cappadocia-ocakbasi.com/ looks like what you're looking for, albeit in Norbury...   Not been there.  If you go, report back.


----------



## Smick (Dec 31, 2014)

Well I'm based in Tulse Hill so I'll just go round to Efes in West Norwood. For some reason my wife and I always end up getting a take away from there after a long drive, and we'll be doing 400 miles on Saturday. I thought that the Lahore would be a nice change, I've always liked the look of it as I have driven past.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 6, 2015)

I love the Lahore Kebab House, but I'm not sure it qualifies as 'upmarket'. Phenomenal mixed grill, excellent dhal, the best lamb-on-the-bone curry, friendly service, not expensive, BYO drink, strip lighting, huge telly showing the footie, Saturdays a big flash wedding going on behind a screen cunningly constructed from scaff and bits of curtain. Not the best for vegetarians.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 6, 2015)

Simply Lebanese - really gorgeous delivery...


----------



## chillum86 (Jan 11, 2015)

Lambeth Council are holding a meeting at the end of this month regarding Streatham's transport issues,

Thought it was worth bring to everyones attention. 

http://lambeth.gov.uk/events/streatham-transport-public-meeting


----------



## Smick (Jan 24, 2015)

About 15 people, myself included, queuing outside Kennedy's in the freezing cold last night for fish and chips.


----------



## plurker (Jan 26, 2015)

I've not been about for a few weeks.  I wandered up SHR on Saturday and observed this:

1) Horse & Groom has been repainted and says' CRAFT BEERS' on it
2) Fuel Zone appears to have closed
3) Thompson's Deli has now been sign-written. (NB this may have been done for some time)


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 1, 2015)

Not 'new stuff'  - but the Hideaway really is great, Went last night for Osibisa, (nostalgia-fest - and they played really well) , friendly and helpful staff, good atmosphere, and unlike any other commercial venue I have ever encountered, they voluntarily offered credit to my partner who had mistakenly booked for Fri night and not realised until we were about to leave on Saturday , and then bought new tickets.

We ran up a massive bill - cocktails, 3 course meal, wine - but that is v easily avoided, we were just on the splash.

It's the third time I've been - planning to go more regularly, for the Sunday lunch sessions, and if it is suitable, send my teen-guitarist son to the workshops.

Definitely a Streatham highlight.


----------



## han (Feb 5, 2015)

Totally agree. I love that place, and have been there many times in the past 5 years . It's really friendly, the staff are great, plenty of space, music and sound phenomenal, and food fantastic. Particularly the jerk chicken. A real gem. 

Makes Ronnie Scotts look shite in comparison tbh. 

Proper lovely local atmosphere.


----------



## han (Feb 5, 2015)

I've been to the jazz improv workshops with my violin and really enjoyed them. I'm hoping to go to them with my trumpet one day (I'd have to get alot better though!) [emoji3]


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 6, 2015)

The Monday eve workshops - are they generally professional musician standard?
Would committed, capable, 'in-a-band' teens be welcome, or hold the whole thing up?


----------



## han (Feb 6, 2015)

No, they're not pro musician standard. They're taught by a professional band, but the workshop participants aren't pros. I'd say the level is about Grade 5+ if that means anything to you. Basically, most people are pretty competent on their instruments but by no means amazing. It's pretty friendly.


----------



## han (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm sure an in-a-band teen would be fine, as long as he likes jazz! 

They list the tunes that are being done every week on the website, so it gives people a chance to check them out beforehand. Obviously if you're going to improvise along to a tune, then it helps if you know it a bit. 

There's always a go-round. So, everyone takes it in turn to do an improvised solo passage. [emoji15] [emoji3]


----------



## han (Feb 6, 2015)

Although that might seem intimidating, it's good to be thrown in at the deep end in a way. People don't always realise what they're capable of until they've got to do a solo!


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks Han, that's really helpful!

Yes, they are in the school Jazz band, and used to improvised solos - including in the concerts, but the Hideaway would be WAY more intimidating.  I didn't know they put the tunes on the website - great!

They saw an Urban75- related band at Folk of the Wood  and used to play there quite a bit. One of the bands once ran a jam session with the younger musicians at the Effra Social, and they got so much out of it.

You never know - may see you there!


----------



## han (Feb 9, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Thanks Han, that's really helpful!
> 
> Yes, they are in the school Jazz band, and used to improvised solos - including in the concerts, but the Hideaway would be WAY more intimidating.  I didn't know they put the tunes on the website - great!
> 
> ...



Yeah! 

Urban75-related folk band at Folk Of The Wood ? I'm in that band! Did we meet there? Or are you just winking for the helluvit? [emoji3]


----------



## han (Feb 9, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Yes, they are in the school Jazz band, and used to improvised solos - including in the concerts, but the Hideaway would be WAY more intimidating.  I didn't know they put the tunes on the website - great!!



Honestly, I don't think anyone would find it too intimidating, for the simple reason that there's no audience, just the people in the class. And it's quite a supportive environment. [emoji4]


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 13, 2015)

han said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Urban75-related folk band at Folk Of The Wood ? I'm in that band! Did we meet there? Or are you just winking for the helluvit? [emoji3]


I met some Urban people there (it was in W Norwood)  - BooHoo, Gaijingirl, Boudicca - and you were playing, they said you were you


----------



## han (Feb 14, 2015)

Hee hee. Lovely venue that, eh? 

I'm really thinking we should have a Streatham drinks soon, at The Crown And Sceptre.... [emoji3]


----------



## boohoo (Feb 14, 2015)

han said:


> Hee hee. Lovely venue that, eh?
> 
> I'm really thinking we should have a Streatham drinks soon, at The Crown And Sceptre.... [emoji3]


Add your name to the south London drinks thread organising list.


----------



## han (Feb 14, 2015)

Hahaha!!


----------



## boohoo (Feb 14, 2015)

han said:


> Hahaha!!



trying to persuade everyone to sign up!!


----------



## han (Feb 14, 2015)

I am definitely going to organise one, but I haven't got any free weekends for a while, so it'll probably be in a month or so.


----------



## han (Feb 14, 2015)

I keep missing these South London drinks [emoji30]


----------



## han (Feb 14, 2015)

How about a Streatham drinks at The Crown and Sceptre on Friday 10th of April?


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 14, 2015)

I got that confused with The Leigham Arms... has anyone been in there? Outside they've got an English flag, and a note saying that they've banned Ken Livingstone from drinking in there. I'm sure Ken's devastated.


----------



## han (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah I went in there once. Disappointing. It looks quite quaint from the outside (though I didn't notice an English flag - that would've put me off). But there's no atmosphere in there at all and no decent cider. A bit depressing.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 15, 2015)

An Urban meet should possibly start off there, just to see how long it takes for the landlord to show us the door.  It's quite close to The White Lion after all.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone want to learn crochet? Lesson here: http://houseofbricolage.com/workshops/crochet-workshops/

My sister will be taking the class!


----------



## han (Feb 16, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> An Urban meet should possibly start off there, just to see how long it takes for the landlord to show us the door.  It's quite close to The White Lion after all.


The only problem with that is that the ale / cider is non-existent / shit. 

I suggest we go to the Crown And Sceptre. Cheap, spacious, and excellent, well-kept real ales and cyders. I repeat, is anyone up for Friday 10th April?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 16, 2015)

han said:


> The only problem with that is that the ale / cider is non-existent / shit.
> 
> I suggest we go to the Crown And Sceptre. Cheap, spacious, and excellent, well-kept real ales and cyders. I repeat, is anyone up for Friday 10th April?



Probably - will check and get back to you.


----------



## han (Feb 16, 2015)

It's 2 days before the Classic.


----------



## han (Feb 16, 2015)

If enough people are interested  I'll put a thread up in Community.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm interested, childcare permitting obv


----------



## han (Feb 20, 2015)

han said:


> The only problem with that is that the ale / cider is non-existent / shit.
> 
> I suggest we go to the Crown And Sceptre. Cheap, spacious, and excellent, well-kept real ales and cyders. I repeat, is anyone up for Friday 10th April?


Scrap that. I've just seen the South London drinks organising thread. I've signed up for September. Probably Crown & Sceptre!


----------



## plurker (Feb 20, 2015)

New restaurant Hood Streatham where the Raj Poot used to be. Opens tonight.  https://twitter.com/hoodstreatham
Chef used to be Senior sous-chef at Le Caprice - so no doubt food will be good. Though will it Balham-priced, we wonder.


----------



## han (Feb 20, 2015)

Raj Poot is closed?! I didn't even notice. Voley [emoji27]


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2015)

Would anyone object if I:

(a) changed this thread title to match the 'standard' formula we have elsewhere (so it would become "Streatham news, rumour and general chat") and
(b) moved it to the Brixton forum on the basis that there seems to be a fuzzy overlap between Streatham and Brixton and that's where the threads for all other areas bordering Brixton are (Herne Hill/Tulse Hill etc). 

I'm only bringing it up because I just spent ages trying to find this thread in the Brixton forum.


----------



## plurker (Feb 20, 2015)

han said:


> Raj Poot is closed?! I didn't even notice. Voley [emoji27]



Edit - yes ,yes it is Raj Poot now closed. (I go to Tooting if I want Indianfuds!)

editor - a) not an issue b) erm, are you trying to assimilate us?  Streatham will never fall. (and it's in 'London and the South East'...


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2015)

plurker said:


> I'd do a double-check on that - def an Indian restaurant.  Erm. Argh. (I go to Tooting if I want Indianfuds!)
> 
> editor - a) not an issue b) erm, are you trying to assimilate us?  Streatham will never fall. (and it's in 'London and the South East'...


Just  pointing out that every other similar thread is in the Brixton and surrounding areas forum.....


----------



## Voley (Feb 20, 2015)

han said:


> Raj Poot is closed?! I didn't even notice. Voley [emoji27]


Aw. That's a shame. I spent so much time there they used to send all my family Xmas cards. Only place I've ever had a lobster curry this side of the world.  I hope Mr Jalil sold up and went back to Bangladesh wealthy - I think it was his long-term plan.


----------



## plurker (Feb 20, 2015)

editor said:


> Just  pointing out that every other similar thread is in the Brixton and surrounding areas forum.....



sure, I get that. If you're getting all geographical and location-based on our asses, then I'll point out that  'Brixton & surrounding areas' should sit within 'London and South-East'....where this thread is, correctly, placed.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2015)

*abandons thread


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 22, 2015)

Raj Poot wasn't much cop though.  My wife still bitches about the quality of the food 'grrr curry for English people, not proper, etc etc' despite us eating there once (to try the tandoori lobster obv) years ago.   Tooting or Norbury has *much* better places.  Dosa N Chutney, Lahore Karai, Lahore Kebab House, nuff said...


----------



## Cowley (Feb 23, 2015)

editor said:


> *abandons thread


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 23, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Raj Poot wasn't much cop though.  My wife still bitches about the quality of the food 'grrr curry for English people, not proper, etc etc' despite us eating there once (to try the tandoori lobster obv) years ago.   Tooting or Norbury has *much* better places.  Dosa N Chutney, Lahore Karai, Lahore Kebab House, nuff said...



I think their once famous chef went over a decade ago - it had been a slow decline into mediocrity.  I miss the Spice Cottage far more.


----------



## Cowley (Feb 24, 2015)

plurker said:


> New restaurant Hood Streatham where the Raj Poot used to be. Opens tonight.  https://twitter.com/hoodstreatham
> Chef used to be Senior sous-chef at Le Caprice - so no doubt food will be good. Though will it Balham-priced, we wonder.



Will definitely try this place out when I get chance, I hope it does well.

Edited to add: Def think it's going to be pricey given that the Chef has come from Le Caprice


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 24, 2015)

Seems merely to be quite pricey, rather than very pricey going by this menu
http://quemelaimemanger.blogspot.co.uk/?view=classic


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 24, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Seems merely to be quite pricey, rather than very pricey going by this menu
> http://quemelaimemanger.blogspot.co.uk/?view=classic



sadly rubbish for vegetarians.. butternut squash risotto....*yawn*


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 24, 2015)

((proper, not pescetarian, vegetarians)) 

Although the menu will probably change I'd imagine.


----------



## plurker (Feb 25, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Seems merely to be quite pricey, rather than very pricey going by this menu
> http://quemelaimemanger.blogspot.co.uk/?view=classic



I'd say £15.50 for this, given veg are £4 extra, was very pricey...for Streatham.






As above though, with only one veggie option they'll not be getting my business unless the menu changes.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 25, 2015)

well, given the portion size, you have a point... factoring in vegetables, it's about 25% more than the closest fish dish at the Hamlet down the road


----------



## han (Feb 26, 2015)

The Hamlet?


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 26, 2015)

http://thehamlet-village.co.uk/ just to the south of Streatham Hill station, It's been there for at least 4 or so years.   Never been in though.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 26, 2015)

I still miss Purple


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 26, 2015)

Does anyone have any knowledge of the proposed theatre space to be built as part of the Megabowl redevelopment?
Specifically whether any local groups are envisaged as the end user or operator? Or any knowledge of a proposed operator at all?


----------



## plurker (Feb 26, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Does anyone have any knowledge of the proposed theatre space to be built as part of the Megabowl redevelopment?
> Specifically whether any local groups are envisaged as the end user or operator? Or any knowledge of a proposed operator at all?



All i know is what I've seen on ShoutStreatham - which refers to _The developers made clear to us then that they intended to discuss these with @StreathamTheatre, the Streatham Society and others, directly_.

i can make no claim as to the contents of the site being accurate.


----------



## han (Feb 26, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> http://thehamlet-village.co.uk/ just to the south of Streatham Hill station, It's been there for at least 4 or so years.   Never been in though.



How did I not notice that? I go past there all the time... Thanks. It looks quaint.


----------



## Voley (Feb 28, 2015)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> I think their once famous chef went over a decade ago


That's when I was a Raj Poot regular. Their Jeera Chicken was the best I've had outside of India. Nice blokes that worked there, too. Always had time for a natter with you, even if I couldn't convince them my brother wasn't my boyfriend.  Very liberal with the complimentary brandies if you showed your face often enough, too. Mr Jalil was a beaut. I do hope he sold up and did well out of it.


----------



## SepiaToned (Mar 21, 2015)

Work has finally started on the Access Self Storage site between Kempshott and Penistone Road's, whilst it's not the best thing to go on the site, it has to be better than the ugly hoardings with its nooks and crannies that attracted fly tipping.

Looks like a new arts/school supplies shop will be opening on Greyhound Lane where the Mediterranean Deli Cafe used to be and the shop next door not so long ago changed from quite an awful looking UPVC glazing/carpet shop to a swish stone worktop shop.

The Times did just say Streatham was one of the most fashionable places to live in 2015... the shops are certainly going that way!


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Apr 8, 2015)

Theatre Watch Streatham is holding a meeting for everyone interested in the plans for the new theatre as part of the Megabowl development.
7.30, Thursday 9th April, 7.30 at The Hideaway. All welcome.

Do come if you have any wish to see a successful theatre space in Streatham - there has been controversy about the provision, and the persistence of some attentive local people has provoked a new look at the plans. It isn't sorted out yet, so this is a good moment for effective participation.


----------



## Cowley (Apr 13, 2015)

We (Streatham) was featured in the Londonist in a "where to go and eat and drink" article. No surprises on that list...

https://londonist.com/2015/04/where-to-eat-and-drink-in-streatham.php


----------



## chillum86 (May 18, 2015)

Couple of new recent openings, 

There's a new Deli opposite Streatham Station to replace the seldom busy Serendipity cafe. This one has the sense to open early in the morning which Serendipity didn't. I hope it does well, these kinds of Delhi's arn't usually my kind of thing but this Stretch of the High Road could certainly do with a few more successful businesses. 

There's also a new Caribean Takeaway opening opposite the Manor Arms on Mitcham Lane, well there's been a sign in the window announcing it for the last few months so hopefully it'll actually open by the end of the summer...


----------



## pesh (May 20, 2015)

chillum86 said:


> Couple of new recent openings,
> 
> There's a new Deli opposite Streatham Station to replace the seldom busy Serendipity cafe. This one has the sense to open early in the morning which Serendipity didn't. I hope it does well, these kinds of Delhi's arn't usually my kind of thing but this Stretch of the High Road could certainly do with a few more successful businesses.



Deli Lama, just opened by an old friend of mine who has been running the Asian Grub Foundation food stall at festivals for years… top guy, really hope it works for him…


----------



## discplayer (May 22, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> I still miss Purple



There's work going on in that unit at the moment.
The ex-Nineteen unit next door is about to re-open as a pizza place.

The people who ran Nineteen have moved around the corner to Leigham Av, doing simillar food & drink but with a temp/trial set up.


----------



## chillum86 (May 24, 2015)

All sounds promising. Now we just need the trains to run on time! 
It's got to the point now where when i get to the station and see my train is only 3-4 minutes late in the morning I'm actually relieved its not worse.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 24, 2015)

discplayer said:


> There's work going on in that unit at the moment.
> The ex-Nineteen unit next door is about to re-open as a pizza place.
> 
> The people who ran Nineteen have moved around the corner to Leigham Av, doing simillar food & drink but with a temp/trial set up.


Where?  In the old hipstery tea and cake shop premisis? Rose and something?


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (May 29, 2015)

has anybody been to the white lion in streatham? My new favourite pub! such cute kitties there.


----------



## lang rabbie (May 31, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Where?  In the old hipstery tea and cake shop premisis? Rose and something?


 No, the @nineteen_bar pop-up is at 15 Leigham Hall Parade (the parade with the vaguely chinese green tiles above the shop fronts) with an entrance on the north side of Leigham Avenue, which is the road immediately north of where they were previously at 19 The High Parade (the parade with canopies).

Earl Grey and Rose was at No 1 Streatleigh Parade, with an entrance at the bottom of Leigham Court Road, and I think it is still vacant?


----------



## lang rabbie (May 31, 2015)

chillum86 said:


> Couple of new recent openings,
> 
> There's a new Deli opposite Streatham Station to replace the seldom busy Serendipity cafe. This one has the sense to open early in the morning which Serendipity didn't. I hope it does well, these kinds of Delhi's arn't usually my kind of thing but this Stretch of the High Road could certainly do with a few more successful businesses.


Deli Lama (no website yet, but you can get some idea from their Twitter feed at @deli_lamasw16 *)*

I ventured in for the first time yesterday after a Thameslink was cancelled. Serving good but not cheap Volcano coffee and cakes look pretty good. 
For carnivores, they sell "British charcuterie" cured meat and sausages from Cobble Lane Cured.
They are building a walled off area for open air tables on the bit of pavement outside that they own - that could lead to a bit of an interesting legal brouhaha for the precedents it sets?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 1, 2015)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> has anybody been to the white lion in streatham? My new favourite pub! such cute kitties there.


Yes, I love the White Lion, and what it does - have been for youth music gigs. Cats in pubs are not a selling point for me though!


----------



## KatyF (Jun 2, 2015)

lang rabbie said:


> Earl Grey and Rose was at No 1 Streatleigh Parade, with an entrance at the bottom of Leigham Court Road, and I think it is still vacant?



Its a Brazilian deli/butcher type place.


----------



## plurker (Jun 4, 2015)

Interesting...


----------



## Cowley (Jun 10, 2015)

plurker said:


> Interesting...



Nice!  Really looking forward to having a rummage around when it opens.  Streatham is already surprisingly very good for Record shopping, I have picked up a few gems in the many 2nd hand stores on the High Road.


----------



## plurker (Jun 10, 2015)

Cowley said:


> Nice!  Really looking forward to having a rummage around when it opens.  Streatham is already surprisingly very good for Record shopping, I have picked up a few gems in the many 2nd hand stores on the High Road.



I keep finding records in the BHF which I've donated, and it's a struggle not to buy them back sometimes.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 12, 2015)

Which are the really good restaurants in Streatham? Haven't tried any of the Italians that have opened over the last few years but we want to take mr nags' mum out and she likes to eat fish. Any recommendations?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2015)

Addomme is amazing and a good place to take parents - we took my Dad for his 70th.  They have pizza/pasta but also a specials list which changes weekly and usually has a fish dish on it.  - But maybe a "choice" of just one fish dish is not enough....

There's that Fish and Wine restaurant in Herne Hill which looks swanky and always smells good when I go past (even to a veggie like me).. but you'll have the opposite problem there with only 1 veggie choice for your veggie family members.  It has been favourably reviewed by a few people on the Herne Hill thread I think. nagapie


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 12, 2015)

http://hoodrestaurants.com/menu/ also only has one fish dish.  I've heard mixed reviews (someone at my work who lives in Norbury went, and though it was average) but people on Streatham Mums Network on Facebook rave about it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 12, 2015)

You could always get a takeaway from Kennedy's


----------



## Cowley (Jun 12, 2015)

plurker said:


> I keep finding records in the BHF which I've donated, and it's a struggle not to buy them back sometimes.



Yeah the BHF always has a nice selection of stuff in there.


----------



## plurker (Jun 12, 2015)

nagapie said:


> Which are the really good restaurants in Streatham? Haven't tried any of the Italians that have opened over the last few years but we want to take mr nags' mum out and she likes to eat fish. Any recommendations?



The fish in Ilili is awesome. Hood is apparently nice, but pricey - as earlier in thread. 



ohmyliver said:


> You could always get a takeaway from Kennedy's



you can sit in kennedy's too


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2015)

Illili is fab and has the added bonus of being BYOB and excellent for both veggies and non-veggies.


----------



## plurker (Jun 12, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Illili is fab and has the added bonus of being BYOB and excellent for both veggies and non-veggies.



AND,_ far_ more importantly, it's got my OH's art on the walls (for about another two weeks )


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2015)

plurker said:


> AND,_ far_ more importantly, it's got my OH's art on the walls (for about another two weeks )


Ooh ... Even more reason to visit!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2015)

plurker said:


> AND,_ far_ more importantly, it's got my OH's art on the walls (for about another two weeks )


Ooh ... Even more reason to visit!


----------



## plurker (Jun 22, 2015)

Cowley said:


> Streatham is already surprisingly very good for Record shopping, I have picked up a few gems in the many 2nd hand stores on the High Road.



On a rare use of the car, to clear out my OH's art studio, I was driving up the top end of Thornton Avenue by Streatham Hill station over the weekend.
Just up from Addomme, there's abother 2/hand records store! I forget the name now, but from the window display I saw Beatles, NWA, Bunny Wailer and some other interesting items.
Looked very new - not yet sign-written and a v.clean white banner up. Will have to check that out!


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 24, 2015)

The new record shop at Streatham Hill (it is actually in Sternhold Avenue) is apparently trading as Undercover Records.

ETA: Heart Streatham reckons they are not opening until July


----------



## plurker (Jun 25, 2015)

on the subject of Heart Streatham Magazine, my other half is running the Art23 Art Trail, full map and details of the 31 artists taking part are in the latest issue. And also online at http://www.streathamfestival.com/art23-2015

With any luck the project will run itself really though, as we've a baby due today!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2015)

plurker said:


> on the subject of Heart Streatham Magazine, my other half is running the Art23 Art Trail, full map and details of the 31 artists taking part are in the latest issue. And also online at http://www.streathamfestival.com/art23-2015
> 
> With any luck the project will run itself really though, as we've a baby due today!



wow... congratulations and good luck!


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 25, 2015)

plurker said:


> on the subject of Heart Streatham Magazine, my other half is running the Art23 Art Trail, full map and details of the 31 artists taking part are in the latest issue. And also online at http://www.streathamfestival.com/art23-2015
> 
> With any luck the project will run itself really though, as we've a baby due today!



Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Cowley (Jul 6, 2015)

discplayer said:


> There's work going on in that unit at the moment.
> The ex-Nineteen unit next door is about to re-open as a pizza place.
> 
> The people who ran Nineteen have moved around the corner to Leigham Av, doing simillar food & drink but with a temp/trial set up.



I spoke to the builders and I assume the owner of People the other week and he said Purple is going to re-open in the same unit.  As nice as it's been with all the new "trendy" places opening up lately I do miss Purple and think the High Street needs it so I am glad it's going to be re-opening soon.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 7, 2015)

plurker said:


> on the subject of Heart Streatham Magazine, my other half is running the Art23 Art Trail, full map and details of the 31 artists taking part are in the latest issue. And also online at http://www.streathamfestival.com/art23-2015
> 
> With any luck the project will run itself really though, as we've a baby due today!


There's some other interesting stuff going on for the Streatham festival too.

http://www.streathamfestival.com/


----------



## chillum86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Great news about Purple re-opening!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 8, 2015)

plurker - any news on Streatham's newest resident?    New parents thread has been devoid of new baby photos for a while.


----------



## plurker (Jul 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> plurker - any news on Streatham's newest resident?    New parents thread has been devoid of new baby photos for a while.



Only news is a daily battle with the doctors that no, we don't want to be doing those things against our wishes thanks very much  but this isn't the thread for that!

I can hear GarageNation from my room. I want to be there...


----------



## nagapie (Jul 12, 2015)

Adomme doesn't deliver, does anywhere else do good pizza in Streatham that delivers? mr nags wants pizza tonight.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 12, 2015)

nagapie said:


> Adomme doesn't deliver, does anywhere else do good pizza in Streatham that delivers? mr nags wants pizza tonight.


Yes they do, unless this is out of date
"Located in the heart of Streatham Hill, they provide home delivery to the SW2 - SW16  & SW12 postcodes"
http://www.addomme.co.uk/about-addomme

You could always try Bravi Regazza
http://braviragazzipizzeria.co.uk


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 12, 2015)

plurker said:


> Only news is a daily battle with the doctors that no, we don't want to be doing those things against our wishes thanks very much  but this isn't the thread for that!
> 
> I can hear GarageNation from my room. I want to be there...



go to the up the duff thread or the sofa to rant about that.  I had the same battle.  Twice.  

Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## chillum86 (Jul 13, 2015)

A bit late for your dinner but I can thoroughly recommend Peripericon for pizza delivery. More American style than authentic like Brazzi but much better quality than the likes of Dominoes.


----------



## KatyF (Jul 13, 2015)

Theres another new cafe opening soon - Nightingales who I believe have a cafe already in Balham. Its going to be in the old Greggs.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 13, 2015)

chillum86 said:


> A bit late for your dinner but I can thoroughly recommend Peripericon for pizza delivery.


Perpericon not Peripericon - AFAIK the family are Bulgarian-Italian not Portuguese-Italian.  
(Do they still have the Bulgarian menu with the tripe soup?)


----------



## chillum86 (Jul 16, 2015)

> (Do they still have the Bulgarian menu with the tripe soup?)



No idea about that but they do some lovely italian dishes aside from Pizza and I think a few Bulgarian ones too.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 17, 2015)

We went to Trio Pizzeria last night - lovely atmosphere, the pizzas were very good and at usual pizza prices. The live music was great - it was Ross Anderson on a very mellow jazz guitar, which was a nice surprise as I have encountered Ross before as he did the set up and various jobs on my son's guitars. (he is very skilled and very cheap, anyone who needs guitar repair / maintenance doing) http://triopizzeriauk.wix.com/triopizzeria#!live-music/c5ob http://www.rossandersonmusic.com/gtr-repairs


----------



## KatyF (Jul 24, 2015)

Not new stuff, but Streatham related - I went to the BID Streatham drinks last night. Roof top of the PRS building - what amazing views!


----------



## plurker (Sep 15, 2015)

Not so much new stuff, as stuff closing: the large Morrisons is confirmed to close.

The pro-gentrification mob on twitter are tweeting to Waitrose asking for it to move in, disregarding the fact that two supermarkets have closed having failed to cover operating costs on this site in the past ten years.

So no doubt it will sit empty for ages.


----------



## KatyF (Sep 15, 2015)

plurker said:


> Not so much new stuff, as stuff closing: the large Morrisons is confirmed to close.
> 
> The pro-gentrification mob on twitter are tweeting to Waitrose asking for it to move in, disregarding the fact that two supermarkets have closed having failed to cover operating costs on this site in the past ten years.
> 
> So no doubt it will sit empty for ages.



This hasn't been officially confirmed as closing - just that its at risk and they're in talks at the moment. Any chance they could actually be referring to the smaller one on the High Road?

I know its likely it will close, but I really don't want it to. I like shopping there.


----------



## plurker (Sep 15, 2015)

It's definitely the larger one.
Agreed that it's not yet 100% confirmed but once a major retailer go public with an announcement like this, it's rare that they go back on the decision.

I too like shopping there, in part cause I'm sticking two fingers up to Tesco, but also cause it's a lot nicer in terms of food, staff and atmos.


----------



## KatyF (Sep 16, 2015)

I know, I think I'm just in denial a bit as I really really don't want it to close. I find it much better than Tescos.

Also my dad every now and then sends me the saver tokens to buy myself a bit of shopping so I'll miss out on that!


----------



## chillum86 (Sep 19, 2015)

I heard about Morrisons closing, I don't want it to close either, sometimes the Tescos is just too big to face doing a proper shop in.
Whatever happens I'm sure like everyone I just don't want it to sit empty for years. If another supermarket isn't a good idea what about a clothes store. If a TX Maxx opened there I can see it doing well.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Sep 22, 2015)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> has anybody been to the white lion in streatham? My new favourite pub! such cute kitties there.



The cats at the white lion have gone  some sick customer burnt them with cigarettes so the owner's taken them away. Poor cats


----------



## KatyF (Sep 22, 2015)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> The cats at the white lion have gone  some sick customer burnt them with cigarettes so the owner's taken them away. Poor cats


Thats horrific. Why would anyone do that? Poor cats.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 22, 2015)

Jesus, hope they catch the perpetrator.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Sep 23, 2015)

I know - so disgusting to do something like that. I don't understand it


----------



## Cowley (Sep 28, 2015)

chillum86 said:


> I heard about Morrisons closing, I don't want it to close either, sometimes the Tescos is just too big to face doing a proper shop in.
> Whatever happens I'm sure like everyone I just don't want it to sit empty for years. If another supermarket isn't a good idea what about a clothes store. If a TX Maxx opened there I can see it doing well.



Yeah I think a TK Maxx would work well there and would get my vote. Streatham already has enough supermarkets IMO, quite a choice too (Lidl, Iceland, Tesco & Sainsburys) so I don't think another is necessarily needed. Assuming Morrisons does close...It's a big space to fill but in a great location so I think once it is filled it will be a semi-established store/retailer.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 28, 2015)

Where Morrisons use to be? 
It'll be a block of flats and a car park.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 28, 2015)

That space was empty for years between Safeway closing and Morrisons opening.


----------



## pesh (Sep 28, 2015)

It became a Morrisons pretty much as soon as Safeway closed, then it closed for a couple of years and reopened as another Morrisons.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 28, 2015)

pesh said:


> It became a Morrisons pretty much as soon as Safeway closed, then it closed for a couple of years and reopened as another Morrisons.



I must have missed the first Morrisons incarnation


----------



## plurker (Sep 29, 2015)

Wasn't the 'first Morrison's' just when Safeway closed as the brand was bought, so it was relabelled as Morrison? I don't remember it being a close then open new situation. I could be wrong mind...


----------



## Casual Observer (Oct 1, 2015)

I'd prefer Railtrack to buy the Morrisons site, knock down Morrisons and use the newly created space to widen the northbound platform at Streatham station. Follow that by moving the waiting room/toilet/anything else that takes up space across from the southbound platform, thus creating space to widen parts of the southbound platform too. Redesign the ticket office area, increase the numbers of barriers and build new stairwells as well. 

On second thoughts, make the current entrance/exit for southbound platform passengers only and build a new entrance/exit on the Station Approach road.

Bloody hell, I'm a genius.


----------



## plurker (Oct 5, 2015)

Morrison confirmed as closing end Nov by employee today.
Lidl is now closed for refurb until 26 Nov. Staff from both stores offered employment at other branches.


----------



## plurker (Oct 12, 2015)

Hearsay from checkout staff says Morrison site had been taken over by Aldi, to open in the new year....


----------



## chillum86 (Oct 12, 2015)

> Hearsay from checkout staff says Morrison site had been taken over by Aldi, to open in the new year....



Really? Over on twitter they seem to suggest that it's going to be flats.


----------



## plurker (Oct 12, 2015)

Hearsay is as hearsay does. Not seen any planning apps for it...


----------



## Cowley (Oct 13, 2015)

plurker said:


> Hearsay from checkout staff says Morrison site had been taken over by Aldi, to open in the new year....



Ah, not a bad addition for a supermarket...though I would prefer a clothes shop. All of the middle class set who are desperate to "Balhamise" Streatham have been campaigning for Waitrose for god knows how long, they are going to be disappointed.


----------



## pesh (Oct 15, 2015)

It's been a while since we did a party in Morrisons.


----------



## plurker (Oct 17, 2015)

Today I was told, by another or Morrison's staff that it will become a Premier Inn.

Conclusion: no-one knows, site will be empty for parties from end Nov


----------



## SepiaToned (Jan 28, 2016)

I've just been along to see the new proposals for the old MI5 site that's now under ownership of Access Self Storage - wedged between the High Road, Kempshott Road and Penistone Road.

Currently, they have planning permission for a large, box-like structure that would be storage space with a small office.

What they're proposing is to move all storage underground, spanning the whole site. There will be a building fronting the High Road (in parallel to it) which on the ground floor will house non-residential space, I think retail is most likely, plus the office for the self storage. Above these units, there will be residential flats. Along the back of this building, there will be an access lane to parking spaces for their customers. This will stretch from Kempshott Road to Penistone Road with gates at either end.

Fronting Kempshott Road, they plan to construct a separate, slightly lower building, and this will be for residential use. I was told mostly 1 and 2 bed flats, but there may be a couple of 3 beds. I want to say 67 units in total on the site (give or take 1 or 2, can't quite remember). There will be 8 parking spaces, one of which is reserved for a 'car share' scheme. _*face palm* _No one present during my visit seemed happy about the parking situation - fearing for how it will affect parking on nearby streets.

Behind the building will be the 8 parking spaces, as well as communal gardens - these will back onto Penistone Road.

They plan to have a brick façade, so hopefully wont look as ghastly as the monster sat above Tesco. That said, I still think it's awfully box like and they're going for the 'cheap' approach. No need to make it appear desirable as beggars can't be choosers so to speak.

Interestingly, none will be for sale. Access Self Storage plan to keep all 67 (give or take) units and rent them all out.


----------



## pesh (Jan 29, 2016)

Bowie night at the Earl Ferrers tonight if anyone fancies it...


----------



## nagapie (Nov 20, 2016)

Anyone been to the new Vietnamese in Streatham where Oishi used to be? Wondering if they do a decent amount of veggie dishes as it's mr nags' birthday tomorrow and thinking of going? As it's a Monday, also wondering if it's even open.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 22, 2016)

nagapie said:


> Anyone been to the new Vietnamese in Streatham where Oishi used to be? Wondering if they do a decent amount of veggie dishes as it's mr nags' birthday tomorrow and thinking of going? As it's a Monday, also wondering if it's even open.



Did you go to this? Was it any good?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 12, 2016)

Anyone been at the Tiger Cafe?

Tiger Cafe, London - Restaurant Reviews & Photos - TripAdvisor

Any good?


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 12, 2016)

yes, over a year ago though.  Viet food very good. Chinese food average.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 12, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> yes, over a year ago though.  Viet food very good. Chinese food average.



Thanks...it saves me having to go to SE or East London


----------



## discobastard (Dec 12, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Anyone been at the Tiger Cafe?
> 
> Tiger Cafe, London - Restaurant Reviews & Photos - TripAdvisor
> 
> Any good?


I went about a year ago. I thought it was pretty dire. 

Had some ribs and a bowl of soup noodles. No seasoning or discernible flavour to the noodles. 

Wouldn't recommend - in fact I'd say actively avoid.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 12, 2016)

was that from the 'chinese' part of the menu, though?


----------



## discobastard (Dec 13, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> was that from the 'chinese' part of the menu, though?


Don't think so. We went for Vietnamese and that's what I thought I was eating.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 15, 2016)

ahh, shame, I had the mango beef salad (where the beef is 'cooked' in citric acid) and some other starters and they were excellent.

I'm surprised it's so variable.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 15, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Did you go to this? Was it any good?



Have got the menu and they deliver and looks good but not tried it yet.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 27, 2016)

A friend is asking for recommendations for so.ewhere to eat near the Odeon.  As I don't eat out, I can't help her.  Any suggestions?


----------



## chillum86 (Dec 27, 2016)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A friend is asking for recommendations for so.ewhere to eat near the Odeon.  As I don't eat out, I can't help her.  Any suggestions?



Bravi Ragazzi is a fantastic pizza place less than two mins away. Its small though, so it can be tricky to get a table at peak times. Otherwise Pratts & Payne is decent for pub grub.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 27, 2016)

nagapie said:


> Anyone been to the new Vietnamese in Streatham where Oishi used to be? Wondering if they do a decent amount of veggie dishes as it's mr nags' birthday tomorrow and thinking of going? As it's a Monday, also wondering if it's even open.



What happened to Oishi? I only had a take away from there once. It was pretty delicious but a bit pricier than I'd like.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 27, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> What happened to Oishi? I only had a take away from there once. It was pretty delicious but a bit pricier than I'd like.



I never like Oishi but was informed that the Japanese food there was genuine.
It's now a Vietnamese place - never been.



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A friend is asking for recommendations for so.ewhere to eat near the Odeon.  As I don't eat out, I can't help her.  Any suggestions?



The Hamlet is a safe bet (about half a mile away).
Was there last weekend for Xmas party. Food was decent.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 27, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> I never like Oishi but was informed that the Japanese food there was genuine.
> It's now a Vietnamese place - never been.
> .



Do you know if they shut down or relocated?


----------



## plurker (Feb 3, 2017)

Rumoured that the new place where Oishii was is run by the same owners...

Lots of closures; so most new stuff in Streatham is 'empty shops'

Beyrouth's has gone - no surprise as it was way too big, and often empty.  Wanted to go there last weekend but cause it was shut went next-door to Trio Pizzeria. It was decent enough - not the best, but okay for the price.

The large Oxfam is empty now. 

Lebanese Ilili closed, then re-opened as Streatham Wine House - was there just prior to Christmas for drink - nice wine, and they happily allowed my toddler to toddle about smashing tree baubles until about 9pm 

Apparently the old Morrisons site is combining a gym, a Costa coffee and a Marks & Spencer.  The horrible new development up by Streatham Hill is also supposed to be getting an M&S food place.

There might be more!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 3, 2017)

plurker said:


> Rumoured that the place where Oishii  was is run by the same owners...
> 
> Lots of closures; so most new stuff in Streatham is 'empty shops'
> 
> ...



Old Morrisons is turning into Pure Gym (24 hours).


----------



## hash tag (Feb 4, 2017)

This is not far from the Odeon and still going, little changed after all these years Home


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 4, 2017)

plurker said:


> Rumoured that the new place where Oishii was is run by the same owners...



WHat has replaced Oishii?

eta... oh I see it's Vietnamese


----------



## plurker (Feb 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> This is not far from the Odeon and still going, little changed after all these years Home



One of our favourite places. Have eaten there so many times in 20+years here.

Only thing I don't like is paying £4.80 or whatever it is for a 330ml bottle of beer or cider. Organic it may be, but takes the pish imho


----------



## ash (Feb 4, 2017)

I remember going there (if it's the same place which it looks like) when I first came to London in 1985. I went back (as passing by) last week and it was still great.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 4, 2017)

My neighbours of the triangle
Two arrested over Washington DC suspected CCTV hack - BBC News


----------



## hash tag (Feb 5, 2017)

I can't remember how long I have be going to the wholearth, but I wish they would change the menu. It has about 4 mains at anytime and always includes homity pie, which has always been on the menu!


----------



## plurker (Feb 16, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I can't remember how long I have be going to the wholearth, but I wish they would change the menu. It has about 4 mains at anytime and always includes homity pie, which has always been on the menu!


See, now I'm the converse.
I like the consistency - the three daily-changing mains are almost always great, and the homity pie is the perfect fall-back.


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if there is a pub in Streatham showing the footie midday tomorrow?


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (May 15, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> Anyone been at the Tiger Cafe?
> 
> Tiger Cafe, London - Restaurant Reviews & Photos - TripAdvisor
> 
> Any good?


It's absolutely delicious! 

(if you get the vietnamese food...chinese food is average).


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (May 15, 2017)

ohmyliver said:


> ahh, shame, I had the mango beef salad (where the beef is 'cooked' in citric acid) and some other starters and they were excellent.
> 
> I'm surprised it's so variable.


nooooo....tiger is delicious! especially the vietnamese stuff.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 15, 2017)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> It's absolutely delicious!
> 
> (if you get the vietnamese food...chinese food is average).



I was walking pass there on Sunday. Was tempted.

Were the floors sticky? They look sticky.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (May 15, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> I was walking pass there on Sunday. Was tempted.
> 
> Were the floors sticky? They look sticky.


A bit sticky  the place looks a bit of a dive, but the food is cheap and tasty, I promise  get the vermicelli bowl. mmmm.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (May 15, 2017)

And the spring rolls. YUM. I'm hungry now...


----------

